# Qld Xmas Case '06



## Ross

It seems rather early (still drinking the July swap beers), but as all the other case swaps are starting up, guess we better get the ball rolling as well.
I'm happy to host this years swap again if people are keen, plenty of space & plenty of taps :chug: 
There's been suggestion of meeting at Sqyre's mamooth bar down in Jimboomba, but I've heard he's a little hesitant to take on "the mob". We can always finalise nearer the day though...
1 long neck seems the go if everyone's agreeable. Turn up on the day with a beer for everyone (including yourself), which makes it easier to share them out.

1. Ross - English Bitter.


----------



## sluggerdog

1. Ross - English Bitter
2. Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (Probably)



Will brew early this time so I do not run out of time.


----------



## Mothballs

Count me in.

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter


----------



## Coodgee

yep I'll be in this. haven't bottled a beer for about 5 years!! will probably have to go out and buy some swing tops/pet bottles as I don't have a capper.

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout


----------



## frogman

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????


----------



## TidalPete

Mothballs said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 1. Ross- English Bitter
> 2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. Mothballs- Porter
> 4. TidalPete - American Amber Ale



Me too.

:beer:


----------



## sluggerdog

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale


UPDATED


----------



## Jye

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given


----------



## InCider

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice


----------



## InCider

Monkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale, Scrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeewtop, Biiiiiiiiiiiindi, Brooooooooooondog, Aaaaaaaaaaallltstart, bConnneryyyy, Joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel, Paaaaaaaaaaaaaat ( my sister might come  )

InCider :beerbang:


----------



## browndog

I've been on nightshift InCider  

Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red

This year I think I will make a commemorative mash paddle to present to the host and I'll make one for Ross for last year. :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## altstart

Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter

 
Im in Excellent day last year

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Crazy

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA

Ok I shall try not organise any weddings, christenings or other major events on the day this time.

Derrick


----------



## Screwtop

Count me in too !!



> 1. Ross- English Bitter
> 2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. Mothballs- Porter
> 4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. Frogman- ???????
> 6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. Jye - Ya get what your given
> 8. InCider - Lite Ice
> 9. Browndog-Challinor Red
> 10. Altstart English Bitter
> 11. Derrick - TBA
> 12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration


----------



## sqyre

Howdy all...

A couple of weeks ago Mothballs suggested to me to host the case swap...

Since then iv'e been a bit..Yeh..Nah...Yeh..Nah....

I supose im just a bit worried about a few issues.. :unsure: 

1.The shed is still under construction and the bar is only half finished.. 

2.My font still isn't up and running yet...

3.I've never organised one of these (but if anyone wants to take the reins, Ross?) 

and 4. i have no beers to swap  (but will try to put something together)

other than that there is no real reason i can't host the swap if you guys dont mind spending an evening in a shed with a few bits and pieces missing...And its not quite as big as it looks in the pics either so i hope i dont dissapoint anyone.. :huh: 

Yeh so if everyones keen??

Also just a thought on food.. if the numbers are big enough and everyone doesn't mind throwing in a few bucks.i could look at throwing a pig on the spit?? Just a thought  

View attachment 9123


----------



## sqyre

That's unless you want to have the swap it at your place Ross...that's cool.

your call .. 

Sqyre...


----------



## Snow

Damn - of course I'm in!! I got no idea what to make - maybe something shocking....

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. Snow - It's a surprise!

Personally I don't mind where it's being held, as long as it's under half a day's drive from Kenmore  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Coodgee

a pig on the spit would be a fantastic addition to the day!


----------



## PistolPatch

Sqyre, I think everyone is dying to see your place. I wouldn't worry about it not being finished or not having a swap beer, fonts etc. Bloody good of you to offer. If you or Ross fall through, we always have my 1BR apartment - no worries!

By the way, is there a date set for this yet?

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. Snow - It's a surprise!
14. PistolPatch - Whatever BIAB I've perfected by then.


----------



## sqyre

Are we looking at the start of December??? Saturday 2nd or maybe 9th???

any later people might be gone for holidays??? :blink: 

(i haven't had a holiday for a longtime  )

???


----------



## sluggerdog

I'd say at a guess sqyre, either the last week or november or the first week of december.

Nothing beats pig on a spit!

Cheers!


----------



## Screwtop

Sqyre, no probs we're brewers mate, if you don't have beer we'll bring some, think 3 kegs were rolled in at the last swap, plus bottles etc we're a fairly social bunch. I'll bring some double smoked kabana and home made beef jerky. Think most of us are blown away by the look of your place and just want to check it out. As for somewhere to sleep, so long as there's a roof at that time of year, my son lives at Flagstone so we would probably make a w'end of it and stay at his place.


----------



## sqyre

Wont say no to jerky....Oh yeh :super:


----------



## InCider

Sqyre - Shedwork is tops! Swag'n'Swap. :beer: 

Late November, early Dec is fine with me. Time to get brewing though.

I'll bet Pat thought my sister was coming when he saw the pig on the spit! :wub: 

InCider.


----------



## Coodgee

> I'll bet Pat thought my sister was coming when he saw the pig on the spit!



I was waiting for that joke


----------



## Screwtop

Coodgee said:


> I'll bet Pat thought my sister was coming when he saw the pig on the spit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for that joke
Click to expand...



She's a party gal, just can't keep her off the spit!


----------



## Batz

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - Ya get what your given
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. Snow - It's a surprise!
14. PistolPatch - Whatever BIAB I've perfected by then.
15. Batz-TBA


I'll bring a 3 gallon keg to the day of something beery

Batz


----------



## browndog

I'll do a ruination to bring along :beerbang: 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. Snow - It's a surprise!
14. PistolPatch - Whatever BIAB I've perfected by then.
15. Batz-TBA


BrissyBrew, are you going to put your name down?

I may bring a keg of hops along.


----------



## PeterS

Jye said:


> 1. Ross- English Bitter
> 2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. Mothballs- Porter
> 4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. Frogman- ???????
> 6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
> 8. InCider - Lite Ice
> 9. Browndog-Challinor Red
> 10. Altstart English Bitter
> 11. Derrick - TBA
> 12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
> 13. Snow - It's a surprise!
> 14. PistolPatch - Whatever BIAB I've perfected by then.
> 15. Batz-TBA
> 16. PeterS - APA
> 
> BrissyBrew, are you going to put your name down?
> 
> I may bring a keg of hops along.


----------



## Batz

1. Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. Frogman- ???????
6. TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. Snow - It's a surprise!
14. PistolPatch - Whatever BIAB I've perfected by then.
15. Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA

Great to see you back Peter,look forward to a beer or three  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> 16. PeterS - APA
> 
> Great to see you back Peter,look forward to a beer or three
> 
> Batz



At the Great Batz Yeast Swap????  

Just do it Peter.

:beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16. PeterS - APA
> 
> Great to see you back Peter,look forward to a beer or three
> 
> Batz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Great Batz Yeast Swap????
> 
> Just do it Peter.
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...



He wouldn't miss it Pete


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> He wouldn't miss it Pete



What about Altstart??? :beerbang: I don't want to be the only geriatric there??? :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> [What about Altstart??? :beerbang: I don't want to be the only geriatric there??? :lol:




You always are mate <_< 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

So does anyone have any objections to having this at my place?? :blink: 

(I hope Ross doesn't mind me cutting his grass, so to speak. Haven't heard back from him yet.)

Are there any dates that are definatly OUT for anyone???

Just curious for a date to focus on...(i realise its only early days) 

And how many plan on spending the night?? No problems with room upstairs, only it may pay to bring a swag, matteress, etc. we do have some room down the back for tents camping etc..unfortunataly the back yard slopes so you might wake up in the gully if it rains...  .


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> So does anyone have any objections to having this at my place?? :blink:
> 
> (I hope Ross doesn't mind me cutting his grass, so to speak. Haven't heard back from him yet.)



No objections at all mate - Good to see someone else putting their hand up - Mrs Rossco will be able to sleep peacefully now  

Let's party  

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch

There you go Sqyre!

As for people staying the night, if it's at your place then probably everyone will as it's a bit out of the way. Ready to pull out yet? lol

You should also consider banning Jye because his beer is way too bitter. Definitely don't allow any Ruination beer on your property so ban browndog as well.

If you're wondering what InCider's sister looks like you can check her out here See post #55 there as well for another pic.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Jye

PistolPatch said:


> You should also consider banning Jye because his beer is way too bitter. Definitely don't allow any Ruination beer on your property so ban browndog as well.



BAN ME... it should be you Pat... dont make me release the belly dancing video


----------



## PistolPatch

Oh Christ!

Jye, I will do whatever you want as long as you destroy that video and all copies.

You see my point though? Even my body can't follow simple instructions after a few Randalls and Ruinations. Thank God no one suggested I belly dance in front of those girls at the Surf Club


----------



## sqyre

OK...how does everyone feel about the 9th of december???


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> OK...how does everyone feel about the 9th of december???



In the diary :super: 

 Ross...


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> OK...how does everyone feel about the 9th of december???



Perfect :beer:


----------



## TidalPete

The 9th of December is all fine with me squire. As the oldest AG brewer alive (Or so I'm told :lol: ) I wouldn't mind reserving a quiet corner for me & my mattress. I have been known to create quite a stink if the food & conditions are amicable. :lol: Of course, this is only pure rumour & envy.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> There you go Sqyre!
> 
> As for people staying the night, if it's at your place then probably everyone will as it's a bit out of the way.




Bit out of the way hey?

Appeals to me ! And I have a swag and can sleep outside as easy as in mate.
And stuff any shuts on that date !
I'll write it in for xmas homebrewers night..........you haven't seen Qld. brewers us at one of these have you??  :super: :chug: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

I'm in for the 9th of Dec. Son's place at Flagstone is under contract, so if he moves before then may have to bring a swag (and gas mask in case I have to sleep near Tidal Pete)


----------



## Snow

I'm good for the 9th and would definitely like a bit of floor space somewhere for my swag, thanks Sqyre.

Are we just doing one bottle per person, or 2 bottles like last Christmas? I've already got my brew down for one lot, but need to know if I need to do a second lot. Personally, I thought it was excellent getting 2 brews from each person last year - made for fantastic variety in the fridge!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Jye

My vote is for 1 bottle which will allow more brewers in the swap.


----------



## frogman

9th sounds good to me. :beer:


----------



## sqyre

Plenty of room for sleepin up in the bar boys....

If not you can always cuddle up down the back with... KUJO...

View attachment 9196


----------



## Coodgee

sorry not sure if this has already been posted but what is your general location Sqyre?


----------



## sqyre

> sorry not sure if this has already been posted but what is your general location Sqyre?





Between Jimboomba and Beaudesert...35-40 min south of brisbane CBD..


----------



## PistolPatch

Not sure if this makes things easier for Sqyre but I've put a C beside all those who have confirmed so far for the 9th of December.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA

Sqyre - Your avatar looks as though you've just woken up next to Kujo after way too many beers.

EDIT: This list looked neat when I wrote it but the spaces have dissapeared on those without a C. Agh!


----------



## sqyre

Top idea...  Thanks PP...
( not the waking up next to Kujo bit..)


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Plenty of room for sleepin up in the bar boys....
> 
> If not you can always cuddle up down the back with... KUJO...
> 
> View attachment 9196




Banjo is going to love KUJO !!

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Banjo??? who's Banjo?? :blink:
Ok...worked out who Banjo is...
Ummm..were you planing on bringing Banjo Batz????
cause my Red and Blue cattle dogs might have a little bit of an issue with it...sorry..


----------



## Coodgee

will kujo fire up if I challenge him to a head butt duel?


----------



## sqyre

i guarrantee you will come worse off my friend...he packs quite a punch..

But he will be on his run on the day so no need to worry... :huh:


----------



## InCider

SE QLD Xmas Case Swap

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA


I'm in for the 9th. Now it's time to pop down the chemist for goat flavoured condoms... :blink:


----------



## PistolPatch

For those wanting directions, try this site Just type in your home address and your destination and it gives you a map and driving instructions - cool!


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Banjo??? who's Banjo?? :blink:
> Ok...worked out who Banjo is...
> Ummm..were you planing on bringing Banjo Batz????
> cause my Red and Blue cattle dogs might have a little bit of an issue with it...sorry..




No Banjo's not attending  
Sorry it's a bit of a joke between Tidalpete and me,I'll explain when we meet.

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Cool, i was a bit worried there...  

My little mongrels are a handfull on the best of days without the issue of a territorial dispute.  

Phew...

KUJO would probably LOVE banjo back..(If you know what i mean  ..ouch)


----------



## sqyre

Hey guys...

Just had a thought while chattin to PistolPatch...

Can everyone bring along with them a folding chair or something to sit on.

I have a few couches upstairs but it may get a bit too cuddly..

Another idea is bring your favorite BAR STOOL.... :beer: 

Plenty of room at the bars for stools..


----------



## Mothballs

SE QLD Xmas Case Swap

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA

I am confirmed for the 9th. My barstool and kegs and miracle box are ready to go :beer: . Are we going with one bottle or two bottles per person in the swap? Personally I am with Jye on this. One bottle each means more people can be in the swap.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Jye

This time I will bottle condition instead of fill up from a keg, but for those that are should we cap the number of brewers? 22?

And how does chucking in an extra bottle for Sqyre sound since he is hosting the get together and not even in the swap :beer:

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA
17. C Sqyre


----------



## sluggerdog

I'm happy to do just 1 brew per person, keeps it a little easier..

I'm going to confirm for the date however I might not be able to stay for long, last year my girlfriends xmas party was on the same date so I doubt I will be able to miss it 2 years in a row. Saying this their date has not been set as yet. If it's another day then I'll be right to come. Either way I'll get my brews out there for the swap.


1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA
17. C Sqyre


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> This time I will bottle condition instead of fill up from a keg, but for those that are should we cap the number of brewers? 22?
> 
> And how does chucking in an extra bottle for Sqyre sound since he is hosting the get together and not even in the swap :beer:



Excellent idea to include Sqyre, whether he puts in a brew or not. Don't see the need to cap at 22, that's only 16.5 L, well under a batch. Would be nice to see the number get closer to 28.

cheers Ross


----------



## Crazy

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. PeterS - APA
17. C Sqyre

Date sounds good at this time.

Derrick


----------



## PeterS

Derrick said:


> 1. C Ross- English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- ???????
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
> 8. C InCider - Lite Ice
> 9. Browndog-Challinor Red
> 10. Altstart English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
> 13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
> 14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz-TBA
> 16. C Sqyre



Sorry fellows. I have to pull out this time. 
Cheers, 
PeterS...


----------



## Batz

PeterS said:


> Derrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. C Ross- English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- ???????
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
> 8. C InCider - Lite Ice
> 9. Browndog-Challinor Red
> 10. Altstart English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Diving into "Designing Great Beers" for inspiration
> 13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
> 14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz-TBA
> 16. C Sqyre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry fellows. I have to pull out this time.
> Cheers,
> PeterS...
Click to expand...

Come on Pete
Tidalpete and I will swing past and pick you up

Batz


----------



## bindi

I may, and it's a *big may* make it , sh$t loads on.
AAA, or a Hefe Weizen [not you you Batz] sad as it is "neck oil", I will make a Porter [only for you].


----------



## Screwtop

> 1. C Ross- English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- ???????
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
> 8. C InCider - Lite Ice
> 9. Browndog-Challinor Red
> 10. Altstart English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
> 14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz-TBA
> 16. C Sqyre



Stuff Batz, I'm makin' a Hefe with big banana and cloves.


----------



## InCider

Suncoasters - is anyone getting the train down to Loganlea, or can I hitch a ride? Will do fuel etc et al.

My sister will not be coming as she was insulted by Pat's pic. She is a BRUNETTE, not a blonde!  

Cheers, 

InCider.


----------



## browndog

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-Challinor Red
10. Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre

Well of course I am in, I have not posted last few days as I'm down in Sydney at the moment visiting my sick mum. I'll be back home tomorrow arvo god willing as my young bloke is sick and may not cop a 10hr drive so a stopover in Armidale may be in order.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## altstart

Im definite for the 9TH December. Looking forward to it. I will bring a keg as well.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## sqyre

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-Challinor Red
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre


OK cool almost everyone is confirmed....except coodgee?

Thought we might have a few more takers.. 

we will see if the list gets any longer closer to the date.


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> 1. C Ross- English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- ???????
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
> 8. C InCider - Lite Ice
> 9. C Browndog-Challinor Red
> 10. C Altstart English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
> 14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz-TBA
> 16. C Sqyre
> 
> 
> OK cool almost everyone is confirmed....except coodgee?
> 
> Thought we might have a few more takers..
> 
> we will see if the list gets any longer closer to the date.




Or shorter,I always find a few drop out as the date approaches.

Batz


----------



## Coodgee

sorry guys I think if I was to confirm now it would be meaningless. you never know what might come up. but I have every intention of coming. really looking forward to it actually.


----------



## Batz

Coodgee said:


> sorry guys I think if I was to confirm now it would be meaningless. you never know what might come up. but I have every intention of coming. really looking forward to it actually.




Sounds like me  
But I'll be there this time !

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Its all good fellas we'll just put you down as "possible maybe's"  

as long as we have a pretty good idea a week or 2 out..it will be all good.


----------



## PistolPatch

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-Challinor Red
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre

Whimps Who Are Pulling Out!...


----------



## PistolPatch

Have just adjusted the list so it looks neat. Anyone that wishes to disgrace themselves by pulling out will now have to put their name in the black list at the bottom  

Great idea about us bringing a beer for Sqyre - he's got enough to worry about.

Also like the idea of one beer as bottling from the keg for me is a 'ken nightmare.

InCider, re your sister, the bits that I've been looking at were defintely blonde.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> InCider, re your sister, the bits that I've been looking at were defintely blonde.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pat



Tee hee hee PP!  

She's up from Steak'n'kidney at the moment  I asked her if she'd come along in Dec and she declined  

InCider


----------



## PistolPatch

Thought I better change my last list post seeing as it was done under the influence. Coodgee, I've confirmed you for the swap even if you don't attend Sqyre's. Please correct if I have that wrong.

*Swap Participants* 

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-Challinor Red
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre

*Adjustments* 

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.
* InCider's Sister - Won't be attending as PP will have her house-bound.


----------



## bconnery

Guys,

I'm definitely keen again...

I can't comment on what it would be as yet, definitely an ale of some kind though...

I haven't read through all the posts so I didn't see if any proposed dates had been thrown about...

Anyways, I'm back from the UK in a few days or so so I'll find out more then... 

Cheers


----------



## sqyre

*December 9th, Sqyre's shed, Jimboomba.*
Bring a chair or your Bar stool.

*Swap Participants* 

C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-Challinor Red
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. bconnery- some kind of ale
*Adjustments* 

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.


----------



## browndog

December 9th, Sqyre's shed, Jimboomba.
Bring a chair or your Bar stool.

Swap Participants 

C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. bconnery- some kind of ale
Adjustments 

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.

Changed my entry from Challinor Red to American Pale Ale. ROSS................ I need some Cascade..........


cheers

Browndog


----------



## OLD DOG

hi Guys,

I am very keen to be in the swap if I am not too late or numbers already finalised....

Although I will be away in sydney and cannot make to the w/e.

Have spoken to Pat and he is willing and able to take my batch to sqyres for the swap. I will make an american style ale for all to try. 

regards old dog


----------



## sluggerdog

Go for it OLD DOG. I think we are limiting the number to around 22? So there is still room for you.


----------



## OLD DOG

glad to hear, count me in for the swap..

cheers old dog 

:chug:


----------



## Snow

My mate Kenny (who came to Ross's last X-mas) is keen to be in it again. He is back from overseas the day before but will endeavour to make it anyway.

C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. bconnery- some kind of ale
18. Kenny - ??

Adjustments 

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.


----------



## browndog

Hey Aussie Claret, how come you don't have your name down mate ?


cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> * InCider's Sister - Won't be attending as PP will have her house-bound.



Sydney-bound is more likely!


----------



## Aussie Claret

Ok Ok OK,
Put me down I'll do an American Brown, I'm unsure if I can actually make the swap though at this point. Wil let you know closer to the time, but if I can't make the swap will send my case in one way or another.
AC


----------



## Jye

Updating the list so we dont miss anyone.

C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. bconnery- some kind of ale
19. Kenny - ??
20. Aussie Claret - American Brown

Adjustments 

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.


----------



## sluggerdog

C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. bconnery- some kind of ale
19. Kenny - ??
20. Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. OLD DOG

Adjustments

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.


OLD DOG was missing


----------



## Aussie Claret

Nah now he's in twice, hope he makes two case's worth, lol
AC


----------



## sluggerdog

Oops, I'm blind.  


C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. bconnery- some kind of ale
19. Kenny - ??
20. Aussie Claret - American Brown

Adjustments

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.


----------



## OLD DOG

thanks for keeping me in the loop sluggerdog.

hey I am in there twice, does that mean I get two from everyone else .. :lol: 

old dog


----------



## browndog

And exactly where is my favourite concrete truck driver Monkale. Jeff........... get your name down mate. Bindi, what has happened to the Belgian gussling Jeff ? And AndrewQLD for that matter.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD

C = Confirmed.

1. C Ross- English Bitter
2. C Slugger- Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- ???????
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog-American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - A Dry European Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz-TBA
16. C Sqyre
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. bconnery- some kind of ale
19. Kenny - ??
20. Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. Andrewqld- TBA
Adjustments

4. Coodgee - May be unable to attend at Sqyres.


Ok, I wasn't sure about the dates but now have the go ahead, I am in as well, not sure what to brew but will let you all know soon.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch

Great to see the recent additions. Have done some more tidying... 

*Swap Participants* 
(C =Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- TBA
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. ? bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's* 

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret


----------



## frogman

Swap Participants 
(C =Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - It's a surprise!
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. ? bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA

In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's 

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

Just updated my beer style.


----------



## Snow

Me too  

- Snow.

Swap Participants 
(C =Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. ? bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA

In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's 

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret


----------



## Batz

Looking like a very pissy affair to me   

Batz


----------



## sqyre

The lists looking good...i hope 1 piggy is enough...



Also i should (fingers crossed) have room for 10 kegs ( includes 1or2 of my own so maybe 8)

so if anyone wants to drag along a keg your more than welcome.



If worst comes to worst i may have to borrow a few connects and a couple of snaplock taps.

But i should be good..


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> The lists looking good...i hope 1 piggy is enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Also i should (fingers crossed) have room for 10 kegs ( includes 1or2 of my own so maybe 8)
> 
> so if anyone wants to drag along a keg your more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> If worst comes to worst i may have to borrow a few connects and a couple of snaplock taps.
> 
> But i should be good..




Hey Sqyre, how far at a guess from your place to Flagstone (Derek Ct) where my son lives.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Hey Sqyre, how far at a guess from your place to Flagstone (Derek Ct) where my son lives.




Is he a policeman as well? :blink: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Hey Screwtop

Our place would be about 10 - 15mins from Flagstone towards Beaudesert.




> Is he a policeman as well? :blink:



Ah...no the "on a spit" type... :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> Hey Screwtop
> 
> Our place would be about 10 - 15mins from Flagstone towards Beaudesert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a policeman as well? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...no the "on a spit" type... :lol:
Click to expand...



Thanks Sqyre, they won't have far to come and pick me up then, good.


----------



## PistolPatch

All's looking good Sqyre! Just thought of a few things...

Would it help if we brought along our own glasses? Supplying 20 glasses would throw me out.

I also have a heap of aluminium planks ranging from 3-6m which we sit on milk crates at building site piss-ups safety meetings so we have somehwere to sit. I'll probably be bringing my van up anyway so if this saves a few chairs then cool.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## sqyre

yeh cool, if you like PP..



I have about 10 pot glasses and about 5 schooners..

I will probablygrab another 10-15 pots before the day.

so we should be ok...

But bring along your glasses,mugs,stiens,etc.. if you like...its all good.  



As for the plank and crates, bring them along be a good backup just in case.


----------



## PistolPatch

No worries mate. I'll bring the planks. If we don't sit on them we can use them to smack Ross, Jye and BrownDog over the head whilst saying, 'That just way too bitter. Don't do it again!'

LOL
Pat

P.S. In the morning, we can use them to smack me over the head saying, "That's way too many stupid posts for one year Pat. Don't do it again."


----------



## Batz

where's the thread with your shed  

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

One of the funniest posts I've seen Batz. You'll find it Here

Sqyre reckons it's smaller than it looks. An old girlfriend of mine used to have a variation on that line though I can't quite remember it :blink: 

Pat


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> Hey Screwtop
> 
> Our place would be about 10 - 15mins from Flagstone towards Beaudesert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a policeman as well? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...no the "on a spit" type...
Click to expand...


Sqyre,

Are the steps to the upstairs section of your brewpalace steep or narrow? I say this because I am getting on & need to know if I will be able to negotiate the aforementioned with my walking frame which is second hand & needs new handles anyway.  
Old people like me need to be handled gently as they may well drop like flies if the beer isn't cold or nice enough. A good bed to lie in would be nice too???? :blink: Screwtop & Batz will put me to bed on time (I hope?). Don't worry, Batz will have my heart pills in his back pocket.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Sqyre, don't listen to a word from this old bastard. He's just trying to sweet-talk his way into your house where he will steal things.

The last brewer to hold a Swap that succumbed to Pete's bullshit woke up the next day to find his gas bottle, regulator, silver, 3 kegs and four daughters missing.

Don't be sucked in.

Pat


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Sqyre, don't listen to a word from this old bastard. He's just trying to sweet-talk his way into your house where he will steal things.
> 
> The last brewer to hold a Swap that succumbed to Pete's bullshit woke up the next day to find his gas bottle, regulator, silver, 3 kegs and four daughters missing.
> 
> Don't be sucked in.
> 
> Pat



Three daughters Pistol.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Nice try Pete. There were four....





Remember her?

Can't find the other photos of her 3 sisters but I'm sure someone here will find them.

PP


----------



## sqyre

Dont worry Pete,

If your handles fall off and you cant manage the stairs.

I have a stair trolley we can strap you into to bring you up, Hanibal Lecter style.

Then we can just prop you up in the corner and feed you straight from the keg with a drip. :lol: 

View attachment 9333


----------



## Mothballs

Sqyre, I can supply stacks of glasses and jugs for everyone so don't worry about glasses. I will also bring my miracle box so kegs can be run through this. 

cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Batz

Mothballs said:


> Sqyre, I can supply stacks of glasses and jugs for everyone so don't worry about glasses. I will also bring my miracle box so kegs can be run through this.
> 
> cheers
> Mothballs




Can you get glasses Mothballs? I'll like to buy some.
I'll bring my party keg too,it's self contained.

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Mothballs, thanks mate...saves me havin to buy them off ya..  

(but i'm sure i will be getting more in the future anyways..they dont last long once they fall off the verandah)

And yep bring your party kegs / miracle boxes.. more the merrier..  



The way this is shaping up..Octoberfest will be pale in comparison.


----------



## sqyre

Must be time for another who's up list...  

*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.*

Bring your swag,mattress,chair/barstool,etc,etc. 



C = Confirmed

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - American Wheat/Rye/Hopburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. ? bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA

In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's 

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret


----------



## browndog

How about another list to determine who is bringing what to drink. I will bring along a keg of either Ruination or APA or even the IPA I did for the last swap depending on what you'all would prefer. Sqyre, I've got no dispensing equipment but I believe you can take care of that right.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye

browndog, bring a keg of the IPA :chug: 

*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.*

Bring your swag,mattress,chair/barstool,etc,etc. 

C = Confirmed

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Lite Ice
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst


----------



## bconnery

You can put me in as confirmed but still TBA on the beer...

I'm thinking an ESB as I am very happy with one I've just done

Probably some type of English ale anyway.


----------



## Zizzle

Ok, I'm keen, if not just to see this bar/shed of Sqyres. Ross & Pat have also been talking me into it. Dunno, what I'll brew, something from a bag, I'd better get my act together.


----------



## InCider

*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.*

Bring your swag,mattress,chair/barstool,etc,etc. 

C = Confirmed

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst


Update from the Vinegar drinker! I just had a look at Sqyre's thread on the shed and can't believe I missed it! I have horse stables as my man shed :-( 

My SWAMBO said I have to bring drink this time as she says I and a sponge and a soak  (hand in hand I thought!) and will bring a few from the reserve (tallies - no kegs as yet).

I will be making a cider for the Xmas Swap. 


Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

InCider said:


> *9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.*
> 
> Bring your swag,mattress,chair/barstool,etc,etc.
> 
> C = Confirmed
> 
> 1. C Ross - English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Altstart - English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz - TBA
> 16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
> 17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
> 18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 19. ? Kenny - TBA
> 20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
> 21. C Andrewqld- TBA
> 22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 
> *In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *
> 
> 17. C OLD DOG
> 20. C Aussie Claret
> 
> *Beer Supply*
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - IPA
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> 
> 
> Count me in. Should be a great event
> 
> Cheers
> Greg


----------



## sqyre

*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 

*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.**
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.

**6* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.*

*Venue Information/pics found **here*


*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 


*Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)


C = Confirmed

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst


----------



## Snow

One more added to the list. David Bunzli ("Bunz") on this forum has confirmed he'll be coming. Hopefully we won't get a gusher from him like last year  

QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP 

9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.

Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.

6 Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.

Venue Information/pics found here

Dinner - Pig on the spit
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 

C = Confirmed

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - TBA
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzli - TBA

In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's 

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
Snow - hopefully a rauchbier


----------



## sqyre

cool, more the merrier.


----------



## PistolPatch

Sqyre, your link to, 'Pig on the Spit,' came up with a picture of InCider's sister. Don't worry mate, this seems to be a common QLD AHB'er mistake.

As for spare taps, I can bring a set-up to keep 3 kegs on gas and pour from 2. Not sure what keg I'll bring myself yet. Will depend on what is in my fridge, how full it is and how it tastes. Will advise about a fortnight before.

Looking forward to it mate,

Pat


----------



## Batz

I can see this is going to be big !  :  :chug: :super: 
Batz


----------



## sqyre

> Ross- Don't see the need to cap at 22, that's only 16.5 L, well under a batch. Would be nice to see the number get closer to 28.



I supose i should set an attendee limit before things get too crowded...

Might make the Maximum actual number of people attending 28...?? 

and leave the number of swap participants....open.??

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ross

How about we limit the swap to 25. that allows anyone pouring from the keg (19L) to pour from 1 keg.

Hoops was here yesterday & I believe he will be joining the swap, so we are nearly at the limit. Anyone else still undecided, you better get in quick.

cheers Ross....


----------



## PistolPatch

Not if they pour like me Ross! Not to worry, I have 23 litre kegs and am getting better at pouring 

If the numbers become too big for the actual Swap, I can pull out close to the day as I'll only bottle the night before. I'm sure there'll be enough beers for me to sample on the night anyway.

As for kegged beers, I'll just bring whatever I have at the time.

I'll bring enough gas and gear to gas 3 kegs at a time and will keep my own kegs cold. If those bringing a keg don't have a dispensing tap just buy a $15 Bronco from Ross. That should save a few hastles - nothing worse than swapping taps every two minutes.

sjc might join the Swap too with a peat smoked Adelscott clone. Sounds pretty interesting to me.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Hoops

I will put myself in for a tentative yes. I am moving around with work in a weeks time so should know better by then what the plans are for me.

As for what beer.....not sure yet.

Hoops


----------



## Coodgee

ok, confirm me. I'll be there.


----------



## sqyre

*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
**7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
*Venue Information/pics found **here*
*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
*Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)

C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 25 PARTICIPANTS)*

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. Hoops - TBA
24. sjc??? (noted by PP)
*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst


----------



## sjc

Hi sqyre
okay Pat has dobbed me in and I've checked it with the boss and got the OK. So I'll put in a case of an adelscott clone.
See you there.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch

Another list update as we missed Zizzle above. That's 25 in the actual Swap now. 

As 1 or 2 may have to drop out unexpectedly, I suppose we can add extras and if worse comes to worse, the latecomers may have to miss out and keep their own beer. As mentioned, I'll pull out last minute if needs be so...


*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
**7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
*Venue Information/pics found **here*
*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
*Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)

C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 25 PARTICIPANTS)*

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.
[/quote]


----------



## Snow

Hang on Squyre, what about David Bunzli, who I added in a previous post at number 23 (see post below)? Besides, what's wrong with 28 in the swap - that's how many bottles usually get from a 23L batch, and if anyone else is filling from a keg, then they could just throw in a few beers from a different brew to make up the difference? Anyway, just a thought.....

Cheers - Snow.



Snow said:


> One more added to the list. David Bunzli ("Bunz") on this forum has confirmed he'll be coming. Hopefully we won't get a gusher from him like last year
> 
> QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP
> 
> 9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
> 
> Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
> 
> 6 Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.
> 
> Venue Information/pics found here
> 
> Dinner - Pig on the spit
> (small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people)
> 
> C = Confirmed
> 
> 1. C Ross - English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. ? Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Altstart - English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz - TBA
> 16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
> 17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
> 18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 19. ? Kenny - TBA
> 20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
> 21. C Andrewqld- TBA
> 22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 23. C David Bunzli - TBA
> 
> In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's
> 
> 17. C OLD DOG
> 20. C Aussie Claret
> 
> Beer Supply
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - IPA
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> Snow - hopefully a rauchbier


----------



## Aussie Claret

I reckon 25 should be the limit also so that people with 19litre kegs can pour from one keg.
AC


----------



## Ross

Snow said:


> Hang on Squyre, what about David Bunzli, who I added in a previous post at number 23 (see post below)? Besides, what's wrong with 28 in the swap - that's how many bottles usually get from a 23L batch, and if anyone else is filling from a keg, then they could just throw in a few beers from a different brew to make up the difference? Anyway, just a thought.....



As a kegger I'll happily squeeze in one more, especially as David was missed - but I'd like to see it stop here. People have had ample time to join in the swap. Anyone else interested can always go on a reserve list as it's highly likely some will drop out as in previous years.
Just my thoughts, happy to go with the flow  

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. David Bunzil - TBA

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

Aussie Claret said:


> I reckon 25 should be the limit also so that people with 19litre kegs can pour from one keg.
> AC



Aussie, just means you don't provide one for yourself, so only 25 needed for 26 in the swap. Just makes the swap a little more difficult than providing one you get back - But we'll organise it a bit better this year - while we're sober  

cheers Ross


----------



## Mothballs

As mentioned, I'll pull out last minute if needs be so...

PistolPatch I bet you tell that to all the girls


----------



## sqyre

Sorrry i must have missed him... :blink: 

I gotta stop posting these things when i'm poofaced...

Looks like we are still ok then...


----------



## PistolPatch

> As mentioned, I'll pull out last minute if needs be so...





Mothballs said:


> PistolPatch I bet you tell that to all the girls



Too right Mothballs. Shortly after that I tell them about my compulsive lying problem :beerbang: 

(I reallly think that sentences like I just wrote should be removed from AHB as they are very politically incorrect but then again, I am a compulsive liar  )

Don't worry about the miss Sqyre. You've done a great job on the list detail and it wasn't until I'd done about 500 posts that I even realised that AHB wasn't soley created for my own personal entertainment. Since discovering this I have made absolutely no effort to change my ways.

*Number of People in The Swap:* There's heaps of ways around this. For example, those with 23 litre batches could go in a 'full swap' while those with 19 litre kegs could go in the 'main swap.' People who do small batches could even contribute 2 stubbies. Late-comers might have the small penalty of missing out on one or two beers and the early subscribers might even get to claim a beer or two they really want.

That might sound confusing and a hassle but I'm happy to post a final plan a week or so before and bring a written plan on the day that I can assure will keep everyone happy and even be a little entertaing 

I think the main thing is that afterwards, people post their feedback on whatever beers they taste. It's also early days and there's plenty of compulsive liars out there who do the opposite of me - they really do pull out at the last minute!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Batz

As it's not 100% that I can attend I'll pull out at this stage and someone else can take my place.
If I can make it I'll see if there's a place closer to the date,really does not bother me.
I've have beers bottled one way or the other.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Snow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on Squyre, what about David Bunzli, who I added in a previous post at number 23 (see post below)? Besides, what's wrong with 28 in the swap - that's how many bottles usually get from a 23L batch, and if anyone else is filling from a keg, then they could just throw in a few beers from a different brew to make up the difference? Anyway, just a thought.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a kegger I'll happily squeeze in one more, especially as David was missed - but I'd like to see it stop here. People have had ample time to join in the swap. Anyone else interested can always go on a reserve list as it's highly likely some will drop out as in previous years.
> Just my thoughts, happy to go with the flow
> 
> 1. C Ross - English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Altstart - English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
> 16. C OLD DOG - american style ale
> 17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 18. ? Kenny - TBA
> 19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
> 20. C Andrewqld- TBA
> 21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 22. Hoops - TBA
> 23. C Zizzle - TBA
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
> 25. David Bunzil - TBA
> 
> cheers Ross
Click to expand...


----------



## sqyre

At the end of the day we are only looking at the number of people in the swap itself.

Anyone wanting to come along to enjoy a few beers and meet a few of the faces behind the posts,

thats cool too.  

So put your name down to "attend" and if someone pulls out at the last minute and you have some beers we can possibly slip you in.

Otherwise you will just have taste test whats in the kegs on the day. :chug:


----------



## Ross

What you playing at Batz :angry: You don't get out the swap that easy...

26 bottles is fine & there's no-one else at this stage even showing interest of joining.

Put yourself back on the list & behave yourself B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch

Here here Rossco! Batz's was one of the best beers in the last swap too. Even if you can't attend Batz, at least stay in the swap. You'll be one of the earliest participants as TidalPete will bring your beer down three days before - where's the downside?

Totally agree Sqyre!

By the way guys, try and copy the correct list. It's gone to the dogs in as little as 14 hours. No wonder Sqyre couldn't keep up! My next post will have a corrected list.... including Batz!*

Cheers
Pat

*His only idea of me having a touristy trip up to his place on the Sunshine Coast is getting me to pick up a fridge for him form Als-World! Pathetic! LOL


----------



## PistolPatch

*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
**7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
*Venue Information/pics found **here*
*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
*Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)

C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 25 PARTICIPANTS)*

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.


----------



## PistolPatch

I think that list is pretty right so why don't we lash out and do two posts if we need to make a change? One post saying what the change was and one post just copying the above preferably without quotation marks?

Is Kenny still a question mark or does he go to the bottom of the list?

I love these threads! Gives me something to do!


----------



## Ross

how about getting the number of participants right then  

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch

Just checked with Rossco - I forgot to change the "Caseswap has been limited to 25 participants," to 26. Correction follows.

I suppose if anyone else shows an interest they can be put into a 'Reserves' section for the moment. Probably a better idea than the fanciful ones I was having yesterday 

Hope Batz didn't mind me throwing him back in the list for the moment. Just thought we'd wait until the yeast swap on Saturday where we can see if his intention holds up under intense peer group pressure.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch

*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
**7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
*Venue Information/pics found **here*
*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
*Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)

C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 26 PARTICIPANTS)*

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. ? Kenny - TBA
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.


----------



## BrissyBrew

PistolPatch said:


> *QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP*
> *9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
> *
> *Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
> **7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
> *Venue Information/pics found **here*
> *Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
> (small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people)
> *Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
> (small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)
> 
> C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 26 PARTICIPANTS)*
> 
> 1. C Ross - English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Altstart - English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
> 16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
> 17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
> 18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 19. ? Kenny - TBA
> 20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
> 21. C Andrewqld- TBA
> 22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 23. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 24. Hoops - TBA
> 25. C Zizzle - TBA
> 26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
> 
> *In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *
> 
> 17. C OLD DOG
> 20. C Aussie Claret
> 
> *Beer Supply*
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - IPA
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.


As participants are capped I might just turn up with a keg, I am sure people can assist in draining it.


----------



## Screwtop

> Plenty of room for tents etc. (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
> (small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)



Keep an eye on PistolPatch, don't want him acting the goat


----------



## Snow

Ok, Kenny has confirmed he will be there. Lock up the goat!

QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.*

Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
7 Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)
Venue Information/pics found here
Dinner - Pig on the spit
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
Plenty of room for tents etc. (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)

C = Confirmed (CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 26 PARTICIPANTS)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's 

17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

Beer Supply
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.


----------



## sqyre

*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
**6* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.*

*Venue Information/pics found **here*
*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
*Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
(small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)

*(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 26 PARTICIPANTS) *
*If you didnt make it into the swap and you want to come along for a couple or bring a keg. Put your name in the Attending/Reserves list.*
C = Confirmed
1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Andrewqld- TBA
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
*Attending / Reserves*
27. Brissybrew

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *
17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret

*Beer Supply*
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.
BrissyBrew - TBA


----------



## frogman

I'll bring along a keg of something. Will have to see what i have at the time. Will only be a K & K or a fresh wort as that as far as I have progressed. Bring on the BIAB. :beer:


----------



## sqyre

7 weeks to go, guys.

Thats only 48 more sleeps untill CASE SWAP.

(Not that i'm counting or anything.  )


----------



## bconnery

18. C bconnery- ESB

Bottled today. Tasted nice when measuring the final gravity so should be pretty tasty come 7 weeks time...

Now all I have to do is lock it in a cupboard so I don't touch them...


*Beer Supply*

I'll bring along some of my swap beer's predecessor, if there's any left by then, and whatever else I have laying around.


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> Bottled today. Tasted nice when measuring the final gravity so should be pretty tasty come 7 weeks time...




6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale

Not all that far behind you bconnery. Racking & dry hopping tomorrow & bottling on 1-10-06.  

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Oh Browndog, what joy you bring!

You know I sometimes write posts like that but I delete them first thing next morning unless some bastard has copied and pasted them first.

ROFL mate and we missed you at Indy.

(Looks like the list needs another update. vjval wants to come in as a reserve. I'll try and do a tidy up later tonight though preferably someone will beat me to it.)


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

add me as a reserve as well pat .. I have the relevant authorisation to head south on a pilgrimage of worship to the god's of beer.. ( god bless her)  

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Bunyip, you have made my day!

How on earth do you get a case down here and back? If you can, you can take my place in the Swap seeing as you'll be longest distance travelled and all.


----------



## sluggerdog

I'll be bringing a keg of something as long as I end up coming. Still cannot be 100% until I find out when the bosses xmas party is.

Will be in the case either way, better get brewing.


----------



## Batz

sluggerdog said:


> Still cannot be 100% until I find out when the bosses xmas party is.




I hope sluggerdog is not saying he would perfer to be at the bosses party?

:huh: :blink: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cannot be 100% until I find out when the bosses xmas party is.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope sluggerdog is not saying he would perfer to be at the bosses party?
Click to expand...


He might work for Penthouse!


----------



## AndrewQLD

PistolPatch said:


> *QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP*
> *9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
> *
> *Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
> **7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
> *Venue Information/pics found **here*
> *Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
> (small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people)
> *Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
> (small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)
> 
> C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 25 PARTICIPANTS)*
> 
> 1. C Ross - English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Altstart - English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
> 16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
> 17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
> 18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 19. ? Kenny - TBA
> 20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
> 21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 22. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 23. Hoops - TBA
> 24. C Zizzle - TBA
> 25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
> 
> *In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *
> 
> 17. C OLD DOG
> 20. C Aussie Claret
> 
> *Beer Supply*
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - IPA
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.



Sadly I have deleted myself from the swap and the meet, it looks like my wife will be doing a week in Brissy for the Robbie Williams concerts. I have crossed my name off to allow another brewer to be in the Xmas swap, and if by some fluke I can make it down for the meet then I will, but not the swap.
Sorry for the hassle.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP*
> *9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
> *
> *Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
> **7* *Beertap vacancies left for people bringing kegs.(i can't count)*
> *Venue Information/pics found **here*
> *Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
> (small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people)
> *Plenty of room for tents etc.* (but there is a bit of a slope...and a naughty goat)
> (small charge may be inposed for sexual favors from goat.)
> 
> C = Confirmed *(CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 25 PARTICIPANTS)*
> 
> 1. C Ross - English Bitter
> 2. C Slugger - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Altstart - English Bitter
> 11. C Derrick - TBA
> 12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
> 15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
> 16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
> 17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
> 18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 19. ? Kenny - TBA
> 20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
> 21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 22. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 23. Hoops - TBA
> 24. C Zizzle - TBA
> 25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
> 
> *In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *
> 
> 17. C OLD DOG
> 20. C Aussie Claret
> 
> *Beer Supply*
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - IPA
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I have deleted myself from the swap and the meet, it looks like my wife will be doing a week in Brissy for the Robbie Williams concerts. I have crossed my name off to allow another brewer to be in the Xmas swap, and if by some fluke I can make it down for the meet then I will, but not the swap.
> Sorry for the hassle.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
Click to expand...



Didn't work for me back here:

Quote
As it's not 100% that I can attend I'll pull out at this stage and someone else can take my place.
If I can make it I'll see if there's a place closer to the date,really does not bother me.
I've have beers bottled one way or the other.

Batz


Can't see why you can get away with it either

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog

Batz said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cannot be 100% until I find out when the bosses xmas party is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope sluggerdog is not saying he would perfer to be at the bosses party?
> 
> :huh: :blink:
> 
> Batz h34r:
Click to expand...



Nah, I am meaning the girlfriend's work xmas party, last year I missed it for the xmas case swap so I am not allowed to do it 2 years in a row.

Their date is still undecided so I'm in until I hear otherwise.


----------



## PistolPatch

Grrrrr Andrew. A lot of people are going to be dissapointed at this. You put so much into AHB I just assumed that the swap would be compulsory for you????

You can get Robbie Williams on DVD you know. Sqyre's goat is still to be released.

 Pat

P.S. Email coming your way sometime in the next week!


----------



## sqyre

*BAD NEWS IM AFRAID GUYS....*

We have had another cancelation....

Kujo cant make it either....He's gone to a better place.. :unsure: 

(about 10k up the road into a much nicer field with lots of lady goats..)



Dont worry, for all you guys that were hoping to get lucky we have a backup plan.

Rumor has it incider's sister has a goat suit :blink:


----------



## sqyre

*QUEENSLAND X-MAS CASE SWAP* 
*9th December, Sqyres shed, Jimboomba QLD.
*
*Bring your swag, mattress, chair, barstool, miracle box, mobile bars, etc, etc.
**Beertap vacancies for people bringing kegs.*
*Venue Information/pics found **here*
*Dinner - **Pig on the spit*
(small cover charge may apply to cover pig/spit costs i.e $10 per person based on 20 people) 
*Plenty of room for tents etc.*
*CASESWAP HAS BEEN LIMITED TO 26 PARTICIPANTS *
*If you didnt make it into the swap and you want to come along for a couple or bring a keg. Put your name in the Attending/Reserves list.*
C = Confirmed
1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. Sluggerdog - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C FNQ Bunyip
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Brissybrew
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

*Attending / Reserves*
27. Batz - Scottish Ale
28. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)

*In Swap But Not Attending at Sqyre's *
17. C OLD DOG
20. C Aussie Claret
*Beer Supply*
Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - whatever's on hand.
BrissyBrew - TBA
Sluggerdog - TBA

Unconfirmed are now RED.
*Great to see your coming FNQ Bunyip.are you confirmed??*
*Hoops are you still unconfirmed or did i miss a post?*
*OK. Batz. I have moved you to attending unconfirmed..and put FNQ Bunyip in your place.*
*Is that ok???*


----------



## Ross

A little stuff up there Sqyre me old mate. Batz hasn't dropped out - His comments were in quotes from a previous post. B) 

C = Confirmed
1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. Sluggerdog - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - German Lager BIAB.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Brissybrew
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

Attending / Reserves
27. FNQ Bunyip
28. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

:blink: 

I am getting giddy  On the list, off the list, on the list, off........... :lol: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

SORRY! :blink: BATZ

No more list adjusting from me...Keep stuffing it up. :unsure:


----------



## Coodgee

as some of you may be aware I am unable to drive down to this event. I do however live very central to brisbane and anyone going through the CBD to get onto the riverside expressway would find that a detour to my place would set them back less than 10 minutes total. Can anyone give me a lift down and back please? 

I am moderately house trained, but may fart frequently due to hoppy beer consumption from the night before.

that last sentence didn't really help my chances did it...


----------



## PistolPatch

Have added vjval1975 in the reserve section. Re-added 'Beer Supply.' Haven't copied any colours or font sizes Sqyre as most of us are illiterate let alone capable of stuff like that!

Swap Particpants (C=Conformed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. Sluggerdog - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - TBA.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Brissybrew
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQ Bunyip
28. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)
29. vjval1975

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - TBA
BrissyBrew - TBA
Sluggerdog - TBA


----------



## sqyre

If i only used my Geekyness for Good instead of Evil.....
(ummmm.....Conformed??? at least you got the list right...i keep f*%^ing it up) lol



Anyone got a bio-containment suit for coodgee?


----------



## Coodgee

97.6% sure I can bring a keg of beer, dunno what, I have a pluto gun, so I will be 85.3% percent self contained if I bring down a fully carbed keg. will probably just need an occasional CO2 top up to keep the beer flowing.


93% of statistics are made up on the spot. 84% of all people are aware of this fact.


----------



## sqyre

She'll be right coodgee, i have a spare tap or 5 to hook you up.

Bring it on... :beerbang:


----------



## Coodgee

that's great news squire. I almost wouldn't mind bring down two kegs and 26 pet bottles.. fill your own.. only cos I am very lazy  

drinking another one of my summer ales at the moment which is a hit with my mates, but might not stand up to the lupulin-tolerent crowd of a SEQLD AHB meet up. I guess it is 49IBU. So "Coodgee's Summer Ale" can be added to the list of beers for consumption on the night.

Has anyone factored in beer supply vs consumption for the night? I can just imagine 6 kegs being drained.. 25 thirsty brewers, and 250 bottles of premium home brew that is not meant to be consumed on the night...

Could be a problem!!


----------



## sqyre

in total i have 10 taps. 6 on the font, and 4 on fridges.

There is a few people bringing miracle boxes and mobile bars..

so i think we should be good... :beer: 

BUT....coodgee,you might also be right :huh: 

come on boys we NEED MORE BEER!!


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> *BAD NEWS IM AFRAID GUYS....*
> 
> 
> Dont worry, for all you guys that were hoping to get lucky we have a backup plan.
> 
> Rumor has it incider's sister has a goat suit :blink:




I tried to buy her a new goat suit for the swap but we locked horns over the colours.  

She wanted some 'hilly billy goat' colours from Landsborough. 

:lol:


----------



## Batz

I can't confirm a goat suit,and this is only a rumour...........but I did hear once Tidalpete will dress up in a turtle suit.
Really does nothing for me but perhaps the pistol?  

Batz


----------



## Coodgee

he's already got the neck for a turtle suit. give him a few beers and we shoud be able to put any suit we want on him. what was that toothless super hero from ren and stimpy called.

(probably after your time folks).


----------



## Batz

Not "Powered toast man!"

Log Log Log?

Batz


----------



## WildaYeast

Appreciate it if you'd put me on the reserve list PistolPatch. I've got a batch of "Festival Ale" (local kit) ready to bottle that looks promising & should have quite a kick (OG 1.082, FG 1.002). Not sure if I can make it -- haven't talked to the wife yet, but not far away -- GC hinterland and blown away by the pics of Sqyre's shed. Would love meet some local brewers and sample some other brews; this sounds like a prime opportunity.

Cheers, Brian


----------



## frogman

Swap Particpants (C=Conformed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. Sluggerdog - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - TBA.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Brissybrew
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQ Bunyip
28. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)
29. vjval1975

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - TBA
BrissyBrew - TBA
Sluggerdog - TBA
Frogman - TBA


----------



## PistolPatch

Have thrown you in the list Brian as Sqyre has temporarily lost all confidence in his list posting ability. You'll find coming to the swap invaluable to your brewing and you'll even get a free headache if you drink enough. Doesn't get much better than that! Maybe you could make your wife drink 12 bottles of your Festival Ale Saturday lunchtime? That should knock her out until Sunday night and you won't need permission to attend - perfect. Make sure you're there mate.

Guys, I'm a bit upset about all these goat jokes. You might think they're funny but you're not the ones who are now going to have to stumble 10 clicks up the road at 4am to get a little company. How about a little sensitivity?

Swap Particpants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. Sluggerdog - Bohemian Pilsner (probably)
3. C Mothballs- Porter 
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - TBA.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Brissybrew
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQ Bunyip
28. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)
29. vjval1975
30. Wildayeast

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - self contained
BrissyBrew - TBA
Sluggerdog - TBA
Frogman - TBA


----------



## Screwtop

Geez 14 pages, this is like War and Peace a real epic. My Weihenstephan Weizen case contribution is bubbling away down to 1.014 this morning and smelling of banana and clove already. Bottling in a week should be peeking by swap time. Pity the goat has a previous engagement, probably better off Sqyre cause some of the boys might have plied it with strong drink. All this who's in and who's not has me confused is InCider's sister coming now? 

Hey Batz, maybe we can urge Mudshark to bring Spindle along, she looked alright to me.


----------



## sqyre

Thanks Patch, the "LIST" is all yours...I resign myself from the position of "Annoying List Fiddler" and will concentrate more on getting the Venue ready for the event.

It is well known by my associates that the more i try to organise an event the worse it turns out so i am steering clear of anything to do with the "List" before i rub a heap of people up the wrong way and get forcably shoved into a goat suit.. :blink: 

As for the Shed, hopefully all will be in readiness by the due date. I have spent the last few weekends getting a bit more work done but my time has been limited due to the fact im presently working 6 days a week. 

So here is a sneak peak of where i'm up to with the bar. (please excuse the flat looking beer in the pic as the cook washed my glasses in the dishwasher with the pots and pans  )

View attachment 9667


View attachment 9668


----------



## frogman

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## PistolPatch

Screwtop said:


> Geez 14 pages, this is like War and Peace a real epic.



We should check out the other states' threads to see how many posts they have done. If we have the most, we can say we are the funniest. If the least, we can say we are the most efficient :blink: 

Sqyre you haven't rubbed anyone up the wrong way with your list-fiddling. Sometimes people write short posts which makes them sound short but they're not. I don't think any of us, apart from Frogman, are capable of keeping up with your graphics though - lol.

Mate, you keep telling me that your bar is not as big as it looks. (Screwtop used to get this all the time from his old girlfriend, Rhonda). It looks 'ken huge to me. (This was Screwtop's constant response). So we have an idea, how many kms by how many kms is that bar/shed of yours?

Cheers
Pat


----------



## sqyre

Pat, Admitedly it is pretty BIG...and the sheds not a bad size either..   

To be honest it aint as big as it looks. 60 square meters inside..6m x 10m

with a 6 x 4.5m veranda.

Hopefully i can SQUEEZE everyone in.... :unsure:


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> So here is a sneak peak of where i'm up to with the bar. (please excuse the flat looking beer in the pic as the cook washed my glasses in the dishwasher with the pots and pans  )
> 
> View attachment 9667
> 
> 
> View attachment 9668




Gee Sqyre, that place of yours will look great with us all over it :lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

I'm starting to wonder about some of us in my locality? 
First Rhonda (Who, as your ex Pistol, is way too nice for you), then Spindle (My neighbour, who a certain AHB member saw bending over in short shorts :beerbang: ). Spindle would chew us all up & Squire's Goat as well twice over, then spit us out & laugh. 
Not harder than nails, harder than tungston or diamond for that matter. Forget Spindle if you want to live? 
I am going to ignore those 'Turtle' remarks (That's you & Coodgee, Batz). Get a life. You will be old one day (if you're lucky?) :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> I'm starting to wonder about some of us in my locality?
> First Rhonda (Who, as your ex Pistol, is way too nice for you), then Spindle (My neighbour, who a certain AHB member saw bending over in short shorts . Spindle would chew us all up & Squire's Goat as well twice over, then spit us out & laugh.
> Not harder than nails, harder than tungston or diamond for that matter. Forget Spindle if you want to live?
> I am going to ignore those 'Turtle' remarks (That's you & Coodgee, Batz). Get a life. You will be old one day (if you're lucky?)
> :beer:




Grumpy old scum bag :lol: 
Grab ya walker and.....take a walk ! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Hell Sqyre, that is one REALLY good looking bar, I am going to be severely pissed if I miss this.


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Coodgee

> I am going to be severely pissed if I miss this.



I think you'll be severely pissed either way mate


----------



## InCider

Tidalpete - you and I look like father and son. Why don't you speak up for my sister, your daughter?  

My sister also has a sheep who will be coming 'ahem' to the swap. If there are any Kiwis, I'll tell you now that the locals get first go!  






:blink: 
InCider.

PS I need a photo of Spindle.


----------



## PistolPatch

PistolPatch said:


> We should check out the other states' threads to see how many posts they have done. If we have the most, we can say we are the funniest. If the least, we can say we are the most efficient :blink:



Latest State Case Swap Stats....

QLD Xmas Case '06 = 207
Vic Xmas Anytime Case = 170
2006 NSW Xmas Case = 167
SA Xmas Case Swap = 119
Sandgropers (WA) Xmas Case = 98

Uh oh boys! Looks like we are not the most efficient but definitely the funniest. Mind you next year, when I move to WA I'll be saying, 'We are the funniest - per capita.'

I'm so fickle.

Looks like Browndog took my comments to heart - he deleted his Dick InCider post - crack up!


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh boys! Looks like we are not the most efficient but definitely the funniest. Mind you next year, when I move to WA I'll be saying, 'We are the funniest - per capita.'
> 
> I'm so fickle.
> 
> Looks like Browndog took my comments to heart - he deleted his Dick InCider post - crack up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did too! I'm still bringing "Uppin' Cider" to the case swap.
> 
> And a sheep. :wub:
Click to expand...


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Looks like Browndog took my comments to heart - he deleted his Dick InCider post - crack up!



I deleted it
Sorry moderator stepping in,you know how prim and proper I am Pat

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Browndog took my comments to heart - he deleted his Dick InCider post - crack up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted it
> Sorry moderator stepping in,you know how prim and proper I am Pat
> 
> Batz
Click to expand...


ROTFL :lol: :lol: :lol: 
you crack me up

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Browndog took my comments to heart - he deleted his Dick InCider post - crack up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted it
> Sorry moderator stepping in,you know how prim and proper I am Pat
> 
> Batz
Click to expand...




> Uh oh boys! Looks like we are not the most efficient but definitely the funniest. Mind you next year, when I move to WA I'll be saying, 'We are the funniest - per capita.'



Not funny a lot of the time. Just plain unfunny. h34r: Grumpy old bloke that I am.
Let's just keep it clean.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

What a crack up! (Echo Andrew)

Can't believe you deleted that one! This is good though.

Batz you have my permission to delete any posts that are embarrassing to me, over 2000 words, or contain pictures in yeast swap threads. Whilst this will reduce my post count from whatever to about 32, I'm happy with that!

LATE NEWS: Pete, just saw your last post. You're a legend on this site so make sure you send anyone a PM if they do anything that offends and I'll guarantee they'll delete anything immediately. Thanks heaps for your Porter recipe. Trying to work out whether to brew that for the swap or Batz's Cin Cin Ale. The porter is looking good because Batz still hasn't replied to my subtle recipe request - I think he's keeping that recipe under wraps!!!

Look forward to seeing you Tidal,
Pat


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> What a crack up! (Echo Andrew)
> 
> Can't believe you deleted that one! This is good though.
> 
> Batz you have my permission to delete any posts that are embarrassing to me, over 2000 words, or contain pictures in yeast swap threads. Whilst this will reduce my post count from whatever to about 32, I'm happy with that!
> 
> Trying to work out whether to brew that for the swap or Batz's Cin Cin Ale. The porter is looking good because Batz still hasn't replied to my subtle recipe request - I think he's keeping that recipe under wraps!!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you Tidal,
> Pat




I will always give out recipes Pat (providing you don't use course language).
Ask and it's yours,it was Kin Kin Ale till just now,I love it.............. Cin Cin Ale!!

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> LATE NEWS:



Pistol,

PM'd you mate.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> LATE NEWS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pistol,
> 
> PM'd you mate.
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...



Pat, you'd better start looking for ways for us all to cart 2 dozen odd bottles each on the plane trip over to WA to join you for the QLD/WA Xmas Case Swap 2007. Best arrange things with QANTAS/Jetstar early in the new year, would be dissapointing to have a QLD brewer arrested on suspicion of terrorism especially Batz as he looks the part. Flying would be the only way possible after giving some thought to hiring a minibus for the trip across the Nullarbour. Calculations revealed we would need a 53 Seater Coach as a support vehicle just to carry the piss required for the trip.

Don't take any notice of PM's from the old Mudshark he's far too sensitive.

PS: Pressure him, see if he can convince Spindle to come to the swap. Observed the way she ignored his staring the other day, am sure there is secret disire lurking below the surface, plus her kids were in the yard.


----------



## PistolPatch

Screwtop said:


> would be dissapointing to have a QLD brewer arrested on suspicion of terrorism especially Batz as he looks the part.



LOL! Osama Bin Batza is going to get me sorted with the Kin Cin Cin Ale :beerbang: Batz

I reckon a cross-country Swap would be legendary! I'd be flying Virgin though not Jetstar. Just courier the beer over in plastic bottles. All up cost probably about $600 which, in my case, is about a week's ordering from Craftbrewer  Or get Pete to organise a train trip over. (Pretty sure the Perth train leaves on a Thursday :blink: )I reckon you should set a date for this Screwtop.

(Just worked out that Sqyres bar, without the verandah, is the same size as my entire apartment!)


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> I reckon a cross-country Swap would be legendary! I'd be flying Virgin though not Jetstar. Just courier the beer over in plastic bottles. All up cost probably about $600 which, in my case, is about a week's ordering from Craftbrewer  Or get Pete to organise a train trip over. (Pretty sure the Perth train leaves on a Thursday :blink: )I reckon you should set a date for this Screwtop.




Onto it Patch, will talk to Pete today, remember Batz 2nd carriage from the pointy end. India Pacific runs twice weekly from Sydney Central (wonder if it runs on a Thursday), Pete will have to fill in the Bris Sydney link from his timetable. Dya think they'll let us take kegs on as cabin luggage. Best take 2 kegs (1 for each direction of the trip) each plus swap bottles


----------



## browndog

Back to business men,
With 30 attendees and only 8 kegs being supplied, we need a few more brewers to step up to the plate and supply a keg for the night. Buggered if I am going to start cracking open warm bottles of half carbonated beer at 10pm at night.

cheers

Browndog (minding his P's and Q's)


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Back to business men,
> With 30 attendees and only 8 kegs being supplied, we need a few more brewers to step up to the plate and supply a keg for the night. Buggered if I am going to start cracking open warm bottles of half carbonated beer at 10pm at night.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog (minding his P's and Q's)




I can bring another 3 gallon if we are a bit short,I'll need a tap for that one.
Of course this is if I don't have to work,no shuts till xmas I was told,off to Townsville next week then Tarrong a couple of weeks after.
Rumour has it Millmerran is still to come as well,hope I can be there 
Batz


----------



## Ross

Tony,

I'm sure no-one will turn up without grog, whether it be bottles or kegs, so i wouldn't be too concerned. I'll probaly be bringing my party keg setup with me, but if not I'll be loaded with bottles :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## sjc

Some of us, well maybe just me, don't keg but I won't come empty handed. 
I'd be happy to fill a keg if someone wants to provide one for the filling in time for the swap.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Batz

Not everyone kegs of course,bottles are cool for these shows.
Looking forward to Tidalpetes brews.

Batz


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> Looking forward to Tidalpetes brews.
> 
> Batz



You & me both - hope they're not too green to bring Pete B)  

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> The SOC brews a bloody nice beer :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> Batz




SOC! :lol: :lol: FOTFLMGO

He does make a good drop the old Mudshark.

I volunteer'd a party keg way back I think. Still the case, I'm kicking in 11 or so litres of something. Promise I will try it before leaving home, no more infected brew embarrasment for me.


----------



## sqyre

Well if everyone starts out with the wonderfull assortment of Brews everyone else is bringing.

Once everyones taste buds are numb i can fill you all up with my usual radiator cleaning 

concoctions. :blink: 

Remember the signature " What doesnt kill ya, only makes you stronger"

Damn you guys will be strong on the Sunday  (ummmm..or dead)


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> Beer will not be a problem sqyer
> 
> yOU have thise frrrom the hinterlamds attending !! :lol:
> 
> Barz....Batz...... h34r:




It's a hinterland joke h34r: 
I think all but screwtop fell for it

Batz


----------



## altstart

:beer: 
Gooday all
Ill bring a keg and a double temp rite to serve it from as long as theres room to set it up.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Screwtop

Forget the Epic, this is turning into Jimboomba Beerfest 2006, maybe those bringing kegs could bring marquee's to set up down Sqyres driveway and he could sell tasting tickets at the gate. Nah forget that everyone would be totally pissed by the time they got to the shed.

Hows the punkyins n corn Batz? Ya no ma waf's uncles was raised on corn n punkyins, "wuz all we cud grow till weed cut down all them trees, we solt them flinderzie trees ta the mill fa muny"

Da du lum dum dum, dum dum dum dum. Da da lum dum dum.


----------



## browndog

Excellent, looks like we will have plenty of beer, food and good company. What more could a bloke ask for :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog, heading downstairs right now to get the IPA for the swap mashing woo hoo......


----------



## Snow

browndog said:


> Excellent, looks like we will have plenty of beer, food and good company. What more could a bloke ask for :beerbang:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



....only more beer!  

- Snow


----------



## sqyre

> What more could a bloke ask for :beerbang:



I could tell you...but Batz would definatly have to delete the post.  



> Hows the punkyins n corn Batz? Ya no ma waf's uncles was raised on corn n punkyins, "wuz all we cud grow till weed cut down all them trees, we solt them flinderzie trees ta the mill fa muny"



I hope you boys ain't takin the piss outa us simple goat-lovin Beaudesert folk...

by the way, have you's met my brother Darryl and my other brother Darryl???

Haw Haw Haw.. :lol: 

also my daughters name is Ellie-mae.


----------



## sjc

Screwtop said:


> Forget the Epic, this is turning into Jimboomba Beerfest 2006, maybe those bringing kegs could bring marquee's to set up down Sqyres driveway and he could sell tasting tickets at the gate. Nah forget that everyone would be totally pissed by the time they got to the shed.
> 
> Hows the punkyins n corn Batz? Ya no ma waf's uncles was raised on corn n punkyins, "wuz all we cud grow till weed cut down all them trees, we solt them flinderzie trees ta the mill fa muny"
> 
> Screwtop, are you talking crow's ash or bumpy ash?
> cheers
> Stephen.
> 
> Da du lum dum dum, dum dum dum dum. Da da lum dum dum.


----------



## PistolPatch

Screwtop said:


> I volunteer'd a party keg way back I think.



If you get offered a beer out of that keg guys, make sure you're standing near a window.

(Sorry Screwtop, couldn't help myself.)

Screwtop has no need to be embarrassed about his beers. All tops that I've had - except one... Of course this was the one and only keg he brought to Batz's Yeast Swap - lol. Friggin' brewing! Your first infected brew is most likely to be the one you are so confident in that you don't even worry about tasting it, keg it on the day and then whisk it off to a swap! LOL.

I did a brew recently, started at 4:30am and totally disobeyed Ross's brew training - I didn't drink. Was so confident in my evaporation rates I didn't take any volume readings. Ended up with a 2.5% Schwartz instead of 3.5% and had to ditch the excess. Not a bad beer though surprisingly.

Looking forward to your keg Screwtop.

:beerbang: Pat


----------



## Batz

Things are not looking to good for me at this stage,I have just picked up three shutdown jobs before Xmas.
It's very likely one of these may overlap the swap,if not it will make it difficult for me to brew my contribution anyway.
I have requested sqyre put me back on the "hope to make it" list.

Sorry I may not make it but earning some cash before xmas is important as well.

Batz


----------



## Jye

Well I brewed 40L of American wheat last night and split it between US-56 and Nottingham. Hopefully a few bottles are ready for the swap and we can have a comparison tasting.


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> Well I brewed 40L of American wheat last night and split it between US-56 and Nottingham. Hopefully a few bottles are ready for the swap and we can have a comparison tasting.



Looking forward to that Jye  - Swaps a month away, we might be lucky if there's any left B) 

I haven't even brewed my swap beer yet - Hopefully mon/tues next week, if I don't get a quiet day I may have to drop out the swap  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## Aussie Claret

Well tha American brown (40l) was brewed last weekend and it's nearing the end of fermentation.
Smelling and tasting very nice already from the hydrometer samples.

I'm unsure whether to filter and keg or just bottle condition, what do you reckon?

AC


----------



## Jye

Ross said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I brewed 40L of American wheat last night and split it between US-56 and Nottingham. Hopefully a few bottles are ready for the swap and we can have a comparison tasting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that Jye  - Swaps a month away, we might be lucky if there's any left B)
> 
> I haven't even brewed my swap beer yet - Hopefully mon/tues next week, if I don't get a quiet day I may have to drop out the swap  ...
> 
> cheers Ross
Click to expand...


Did everyone get that... no orders are to be placed on Monday so Ross can brew :lol:


----------



## Jye

Aussie Claret said:


> Well tha American brown (40l) was brewed last weekend and it's nearing the end of fermentation.
> Smelling and tasting very nice already from the hydrometer samples.
> 
> I'm unsure whether to filter and keg or just bottle condition, what do you reckon?
> 
> AC



Im thinking of filtering and then bottling, from what Ive read there should be enough yeast left in suspension. Is anyone against this?


----------



## sqyre

*ONLY 5 WEEKS TO GO!!*

If you haven't got your brews down, you better get crackin... :blink:


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> Im thinking of filtering and then bottling, from what Ive read there should be enough yeast left in suspension. Is anyone against this?



Jye,

I don't care one way or the other but TTBOMK after filtering, carbonation may take longer than the normal 4 weeks usually needed for bottle-carbonated beer. Perhaps 6 weeks minimum? :unsure: Might be an idea to mark the bottling date (filtered /day /month) on the caps or bottles?
As a matter of fact it would be good if we *ALL* marked the bottling date on our bottles?

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> if I don't get a quiet day I may have to drop out the swap  ...
> 
> cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I don't get a quiet day I may have to drop out the swap  ...
> cheers Ross
Click to expand...








:beer:


----------



## browndog

Hi Fellas, 
I had a huge brew day on friday. I kegged a porter and and apa for myself and brewed the APA that I am presenting for the swap. I also racked the India Pale Ale that is going over the bar and this is where it gets interesting. When Jye said do the IPA from the last swap, I decided I better make my own up rather than a bastardised version of Andrews excellent drop, so here is what you are getting in a nutshell. 6.5kg grain mashed at 65C, 210G of hops and a 1hr boil for an SG of 1.070. I decided (probably flippantly) to use for the first time the Nottingham yeast I got from Ross some months back. I was figuring on an OG of the mid teens. Anyhow I fermented at 16C and stuff me, when I went to rack yesterday the OG was 1.08. This means that my IPA has suddenly become an Imperial IPA at 8%. Better have Sqyre warn the boys of its potency lest we see grown men having fistycuffs with the dog or people going to sleep early. For what it is worth, I think it should turn out to be a pretty interesting brew. If it ain't I'll have to bring something else  


cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> 6.5kg grain mashed at 65C, 210G of hops and a 1hr boil for an SG of 1.070. I decided (probably flippantly) to use for the first time the Nottingham yeast. I was figuring on an OG of the mid teens. Anyhow I fermented at 16C and stuff me, when I went to rack yesterday the OG was 1.08. This means that my IPA has suddenly become an Imperial IPA at 8%.
> cheers
> Browndog



Browndog,

You can't go wrong with the Nottingham. :beerbang: 
16 deg c fermentation is interesting. All my ales are fermented at 18 deg c and the best result from all my Nottingham fermentations has been the last one at a FG of (the same as you) 1.08.
Funnily enough, the instructions for Nottingham tell you to use it ASAP after opening the seal but the brick that I got was opened last January & this was the last of it. Just tried my Best Bitter out the other day & it rocks. :super: I think I'll try 16 deg next time (with my fresh brick). 

Yes! I love Nottingham. But only for my English Bitters ATM. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## browndog

I am interested to see how dry this beer turns out Pete, I tend to make big beers on the high side of 50IBUs but tempered by a high mash temp giving some sweetness. This one has 75IBUs and a more mid range mash temp so might not be so balanced. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> I am interested to see how dry this beer turns out Pete, I tend to make big beers on the high side of 50IBUs but tempered by a high mash temp giving some sweetness. This one has 75IBUs and a more mid range mash temp so might not be so balanced.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Gee Browndog,

You are starting to put me in the pale here? The average IBU's for my ales is usually around 30-35 IBU at an alcohol-by-volume of around 4.8% with a normal mash temp of around 64 deg c.
Even my Skunkfart has only seen an IBU of 38. :lol: 
Rest assured here, even if you mash a little low, Nottingham will wrap it's little tendrils around you & suck you into her sweet gullet & there you will be satisfied & very, very content. Sorry, getting a little pissy here?





:beer:


----------



## sqyre

> Nottingham will wrap it's little tendrils around you & suck you into her sweet gullet & there you will be satisfied & very, very content. Sorry, getting a little pissy here?



I may have to seperate you boys on the day... 

Dont want to find you 2 together in my bath with a tub of Nottingham.... :blink:


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> I may have to seperate you boys on the day...
> 
> Dont want to find you 2 together in my bath with a tub of Nottingham.... :blink:



Squire,

If you've got a sister under the age of 55 I can guarantee you that Browndog will not be in the bath with me at the swap. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## bconnery

I've just measured my first attempt at reusing yeast and the beer pitched onto some of the leftover slurry from my swap beer, using Nottingham, has reduced nicely down to 1007 or so. 80% apparent attentuation from a second use. I don't know if this normal or not but it makes me happy with the performance of the yeast that's for sure. 

Lovely tasting beer too...
So, more swap related now. Sleep/passing out arrangements. Have these been discussed? I recall a bring a swag type mention but want to raise this as I don't intend to catch a taxi from Jimboomba to Brisbane...

I can bring the necessary's but just wanted to see what the deal was. 

My ESB is bottled and tasted and most definitely confirmed as the beer...


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> Sleep/passing out arrangements. Have these been discussed? I recall a bring a swag type mention but want to raise this as I don't intend to catch a taxi from Jimboomba to Brisbane...
> My ESB is bottled and tasted and most definitely confirmed as the beer...



bconnery,

As you may recall(?) my bones are quiet a lot older than yours & all I need ---* PAY ATTENTION HERE SQUIRE * --- is a quiet spot to rest them on the night. 
Any place away from the maddening crowd is good with me Squire old mate. 





:beer:


----------



## browndog

Hey Sqyre,
No need to worry about me and Pete, we will be at the bar, eating jerky and crapping on about how the barman is performing. As for the sleeping arrangements, well I reckon that we will all be bringing swags, exept for a few of our "elder statesmen" and waking up where ever we conk out so to speak. Pete, I thought you would be going for the more mature women 

Anyways if I get pissed enough the bath might be a great place to knock a few back :beerbang: 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

Bconnery, as long as you dont mind bunking with the rest of the mob. There will be room in the bar room on the floor?? bring a matress or a swag or whatever...if you have a tent/camper we have room down the back.



Pete, i have reserved the penthouse suite for your overnight stay..

Here is a pic of the room with previous tenants... who we had evicted immediatly when we found out about your staying the night...
View attachment 9849


----------



## InCider

Sqyre,

As a note on *OH&S* (occaisional humour and scallywagging) If you have an electric fence, you may find it prudent to remove any warning signs before the "*Jimboomba Steinhoist*".  






InCider and Sister.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Sqyre,
> 
> As a note on *OH&S* (occaisional humour and scallywagging) If you have an electric fence, you may find it prudent to remove any warning signs before the "*Jimboomba Steinhoist*".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InCider and Sister.




Hey Pete, Hey Pete

InCider and



Sister.


----------



## sluggerdog

Just mashing in now for the xmas case brew so I will be good to go for the case.

Because I'm trying to lower my stocks the brew will be closer to a german pilsner then a bohemian. (using up my halleratu pellets from over a year ago now) 

Decided to bitter (28 IBU) with halleratu and flavour with half/half saaz and halleratu plugs, should be nice and easy to drink on a hot summers day.


----------



## sluggerdog

sluggerdog said:


> Just mashing in now for the xmas case brew so I will be good to go for the case.
> 
> Because I'm trying to lower my stocks the brew will be closer to a german pilsner then a bohemian. (using up my halleratu pellets from over a year ago now)
> 
> Decided to bitter (28 IBU) with halleratu and flavour with half/half saaz and halleratu plugs, should be nice and easy to drink on a hot summers day.



Just finished racking into a a couple of cubes for a no-chill overnight.

Am stoked, my first double batch and I was able to boil 45 litres in a 50 litre keg without any boilover. :beer:


----------



## Jye

TidalPete said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of filtering and then bottling, from what Ive read there should be enough yeast left in suspension. Is anyone against this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jye,
> 
> I don't care one way or the other but TTBOMK after filtering, carbonation may take longer than the normal 4 weeks usually needed for bottle-carbonated beer. Perhaps 6 weeks minimum? :unsure: Might be an idea to mark the bottling date (filtered /day /month) on the caps or bottles?
> As a matter of fact it would be good if we *ALL* marked the bottling date on our bottles?
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...


Thanks Pete, I probably wont get a chance to bottle until the weekend before the swap and will add a bottling date to the label. I will bottle a few extra for myself and when they are carbed post saying the are read to be drunk.

Another wrap for Nottingham from me, pitched 3 days ago and has finished fermenting (1.048 to 1.011) BUT the US56 is still chugging away at 1.020 and will eventually get there.


----------



## Screwtop

sluggerdog said:


> Am stoked, my first double batch and I was able to boil 45 litres in a 50 litre keg without any boilover. :beer:




How did you manage that? What burner do you use, I have to fight back 30L in a 50L kettle using a NASA.


----------



## sluggerdog

Screwtop said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am stoked, my first double batch and I was able to boil 45 litres in a 50 litre keg without any boilover. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage that? What burner do you use, I have to fight back 30L in a 50L kettle using a NASA.
Click to expand...


Watch it like a hawk, skimming the crap and spray the top with a water bottle on a fine miss.

I was using a NASA. Full on until it gets to around 90C, then lower it, takes some time but worth it in the end.

And yes I have had a boil over on 30 litres too. :angry: Before I knew how quickly it would come on.


----------



## Brad_G

Hi guys, 
I wouldnt mind being involved in the case swap if there is any room, if not can I be on the reserve list? 

Cheers


Brad


----------



## PistolPatch

Don't worry Brad, I added you to the list a while ago. Took me a while to find it as the last list update in this thread was Post #197 - that's 66 posts ago!!!

You're in as a reserve at present but it should all work out OK.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## sluggerdog

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD


Swap Particpants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. Sluggerdog - German Pilsner 
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Altstart - English Bitter
11. C Derrick - TBA
12. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
13. C Snow - Schwartzbier
14. C PistolPatch - TBA.
15. C Batz - Scottish Ale
16. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
17. C OLD DOG - american style ale
18. C bconnery- some kind of ale
19. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
20. C Aussie Claret - American Brown
21. C Brissybrew
22. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
23. C David Bunzil - TBA
24. Hoops - TBA
25. C Zizzle - TBA
26. C sjc - Adelscott Clone

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQ Bunyip
28. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)
29. vjval1975
30. Wildayeast

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - self contained
BrissyBrew - TBA
Sluggerdog - 95% Confirmed
Frogman - TBA



I think I'll be able to make it for a few hours in the arvo, enough time to drop off my bottles, collect them if all is ready to be swapped and have a few drinks then I'll have to head on home to other plans.

Still a while away (well not really, few weeks) but would we maybe have an approximate time for the swap to be done so we have all bottles there by a certain time and they can be collected by then too?


----------



## sqyre

I was holding off updating the list due to my "List fumbling problem" and hopefully hear back from Ross wether he has found the chance to put a brew down. 

Also Batz posted this



> I have requested sqyre put me back on the "hope to make it" list.
> 
> Sorry I may not make it but earning some cash before xmas is important as well.


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> I was holding off updating the list due to my "List fumbling problem" and hopefully hear back from Ross wether he has found the chance to put a brew down.
> 
> Also Batz posted this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have requested sqyre put me back on the "hope to make it" list.
> 
> Sorry I may not make it but earning some cash before xmas is important as well.
Click to expand...


Brewing tomorrow come rain, hail or shine....

Edit: I'm also brewing my ANWABS winning Alt instead of a bitter.


----------



## sqyre

> Brewing tomorrow come rain, hail or shine....





Lock it in Eddie... <_< 

Ross is swapping. for One Mullion Dollars..


----------



## altstart

Gooday every one
I am going to have to drop out of the case swap. The date clashes with my grandsons birthday barbie at my place. Bugger bugger bugger but no alternative im afraid.
<_<


----------



## Brad_G

FNQ, Looks like your in.


----------



## PistolPatch

Sorry that we'll miss you again Jim. You could always bring your grandson along and get him to pour us beers 

Hey Sqyre...

Seeing as Slugger has to leave early would it be OK to have the swap beers all swapped by 4pm if that's not too late for him and assuming everyone has arrived by then? What time do you actually want to kick off by the way?

Secondly mate, you are probably starting to worry about getting final numbers and organising food. Can we send you some money in advance or would you prefer to wait until the day? If you want to wait for the day, I'm happy to help out with the financing of the spit until then. 

As for finalising numbers, a near impossible job, maybe you can go ahead and order enough food for 24 plus your family which is the current number of people attending at your place that require food I think. If numbers are a little short of 24 on the day then everyone will have to pitch in a little extra I'd imagine.

Any thoughts boss?

Cheers
Pat


LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD


Swap Particpants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - TBA.
14. ? Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C FNQBunyip - TBA

Attending / Reserves

27. Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)
28. vjval1975
29. Wildayeast

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - self contained
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
[/quote]


----------



## Batz

Looking ok for me at this stage,I have to go to Calide Station next week and believe that maybe it for the year  
I have brewed my Scottish already,need to bottle next week.

Batz


----------



## Jye

altstart said:


> Gooday every one
> I am going to have to drop out of the case swap. The date clashes with my grandsons birthday barbie at my place. Bugger bugger bugger but no alternative im afraid.
> <_<



Any change of you still being in the swap?



Batz said:


> Looking ok for me at this stage,I have to go to Calide Station next week and believe that maybe it for the year
> I have brewed my Scottish already,need to bottle next week.
> 
> Batz



Hooray for Batz  

I will be bottling/kegging my american wheat early next week... the us56 took 6 days to finish were as the nottingham was all done in 3.


----------



## sluggerdog

PistolPatch said:


> Seeing as Slugger has to leave early would it be OK to have the swap beers all swapped by 4pm if that's not too late for him and assuming everyone has arrived by then? What time do you actually want to kick off by the way?



If we could have the swap done by 4 that would suit me well, then I can be home by 5 and out again by 6. Would work out perfectly infact, not sure I could leave it much later though.. at this stage unless my other plans fall in, I doubt it though.


----------



## browndog

The only problem with having the swap done by 4 is making sure all the swapees are there before 3 and someone sober with a bit of maths/logic about them can run it. Also, as my kegs only hold 19L and we have 26 in the swap some lucky person is going to get something other than an APA.

cheers

Browndog

hahaha........ that lucky person would be me hehe....hmm


----------



## sqyre

You guys can decide when you think is the best time for the swap..i dont mind i will be here all day. 

As for the start time...Once again up to you guys..I'm thinking..anytime after lunch??

Obviously if anyone wants to rock up earlier thats cool. I wont make anyone who turns up early sit on the sidewalk untill the clock strikes 12. :blink: anyway I could probably do with a hand getting the pig started cooking. (Before anyone puts thier hand up the pig should be on by 8-9am..and the fire about 7-8am)



As for money for the food etc., i will cover the costs leading up to the day. 

*Would anyone have any issues with coughing up $15 each on the day?? *

The piglet and accessories will cost around $200 and the rest of the funds should easily cover the entree's and munchies etc. for the afternoon..( the local butcher makes his own beer sticks.) :super: 



Now another issue has crossed my mind..Are we all going rely on a few people bringing thier hard earned kegs of beer for the rest of us to happliy guzzle all day??? Will we have enough??? Should we reimburse some of the keg-bringers donated brew??
Have a think about it....

8 guys have put down that they are bringing kegs.. 

1keg = approx 48 schooners???

8 kegs = 348 schooners divided by say 28 people

*=13.7 schooners each... :blink: *

dunno about you guys but thats cutting it close..but then once everyones taste buds are drunk i will have about 4 more kegs of my swill on stand by...


----------



## Ross

$15 sounds good mate.

Don't stress on the beers - they'll be heaps. Those not bringing kegs will bring bottles to share...
Not like we're big drinkers anyway   


Looking forward to it Sqyre - should be a huge night  

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

No worries with $15, I would spill more than that in a session.



> Don't stress on the beers - there'll be heaps. Those not bringing kegs will bring bottles to share...




Like Ross said don't




, will be heaps. Imagine the headlines in the Beaudesert Times or The Beauy Spirit "BREWERS RUN OUT OF BEER". NAH! we couldn't have that now could we guys, would be a bit






.

Brewers are not mean as cat shit, they'll bring plenty. I'll have a party keg under my arm, think there's plenty left in it, didn't get rid of much at the yeast swap



.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> I'll have a party keg under my arm, think there's plenty left in it, didn't get rid of much at the yeast swap
> 
> 
> 
> .




And I don't imagine you moving much at this turn out either Screwtop

$15.00 is cool by me,and I'll have a 3 gallon keg (not infected)

Batz


----------



## InCider

Fifteen Oxfords is tops. I'll have a few bottles under my warwick as well. 1.37 Schooners as suggested by Sqyre is tops for me as I am a two-pot screamer. I'll bring some Vodka Cruisers and some XXXX Gold for Pat.  

It's going to see everybody again and the chinas we haven't met yet while enjoying a few cold britneys.

:beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## sqyre

oh yeh...nearly forgot...

ONLY 4 WEEKS TO THE QLD XMAS CASE SWAP!!!!




and where do you guys get those groovey smileys from..?


----------



## PistolPatch

Maybe Screwtop could move more by putting the XXXX Gold and cruisers in his party keg Batz?

Just had a serious thought...

To help with a smooth, perhaps even sober swap, maybe the first 2 jobs when people arrive should be to pay Sqyre and then unload their own bottles into the 26 piles?

This would mean all work (apart from picking up your case on the way out) is done before drinking Screwtop's party keg which I imagine will contain beer been brewed under extreme pressure - lol.


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> anyway I could probably do with a hand getting the pig started cooking. (Before anyone puts thier hand up the pig should be on by 8-9am..and the fire about 7-8am)



I'll put my hand up - I like a nice early start to set the pace for the day :chug: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> To help with a smooth, perhaps even sober swap, maybe the first 2 jobs when people arrive should be to pay Sqyre and then unload their own bottles into the 26 piles?
> 
> This would mean all work (apart from picking up your case on the way out) is done before drinking Screwtop's party keg which I imagine will contain beer been brewed under extreme pressure - lol.




Exellent idea Pat,and some stick on labels with your name really helps us older brewers remember who's who.

Arrive,sort your bottles,put your $15.00 in the tin,write on your tag and in Pats case...stick it on your mouth :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

how many tallies fit into a milk crate??? i will clear out an area downstairs for bottle sorting..



> I'll put my hand up - I like a nice early start to set the pace for the day



Ross, cool, i need someone strong to hold the carcass while i bound it up and bash the spikes in ..then we can look at doing the same with the pig. :blink:  

(by the way..you probably wont see much of Mrs sqyre on the day.  :lol: )


----------



## PistolPatch

> and in Pats case...stick it on your mouth...



That's not what I'd call a relationship-buiding comment Batz - LOL. That's a 4 schooner Screwtop party keg penalty scull for you!

Sqyre, don't let Ross help you. He'll force you to start drinking at 7:05am and that joke you just cracked about carcasses could become reality by 4pm.

Good luck!


----------



## Jye

No worries on the $15 and I expect everyone to bring at least a couple of bottles


----------



## Batz

sqyre
I am sure there will be plenty of beer but if your a bit worried I can bring two 3 gallon kegs,let me know.

Batz


----------



## Brad_G

I can bring a keg of something if required, but pat will be left out as it wont taste anything like XXXX gold! 

I might be able to come earlier too to give a hand. Dunno about spikes and carcasses and stuff. 

Oh yeah, Ross, I know your pace, and Im gonna set my pace by dividing yours by 10!!! I might last till lunch then. 

$15 sounds good. 

Brad


----------



## PistolPatch

Did I really drink that Gold Brad or was that pic taken as a joke? I can't remember!

By the way, Brad (vjval1974) is dying to go in the Swap and he makes very good beer. Given my erratic bottle-filling skills, like Browndog, there is a possibility that I might have to throw in one or two bottles of a different beer.

I was just wondering that if there are a few more people than the 26, couldn't we all just throw in a bottle or two of something different so the Reserves can participate as well? They are dead keen and maybe could just take second preference? (Simple to organise as well.)

If we end up with extra beer on the day, I'm sure we can drink them then and there :chug:


----------



## Coodgee

$15 sounds fine to me.


----------



## sqyre

> Sqyre, don't let Ross help you. He'll force you to start drinking at 7:05am and that joke you just cracked about carcasses could become reality by 4pm.



Dont worry Pat, i'll fool him. i'll be havin a beer at 6am... :chug: 



> I am sure there will be plenty of beer but if your a bit worried I can bring two 3 gallon kegs,let me know.
> 
> Batz


 If you like Batz, but we might see who else offers first..cant have you giving up all your precious wares. Like i mentioned in the list i "should" have room for 10 kegs all up with my setup plus what the others bring in thier self contained units.

I would love to see 15 Different Brews on tap..  





> I was just wondering that if there are a few more people than the 26, couldn't we all just throw in a bottle or two of something different so the Reserves can participate as well? They are dead keen and maybe could just take second preference? (Simple to organise as well.)


 No issues here Pat...


----------



## Brad_G

Your dead right pat. Im super keen. Maybe went too far with the good beer thing, but hey... 

You drank that gold, then tried to get in the surfclub with a bottle of hahn light in your hand!!!!!!!!! :chug: :chug: Thats why we 'had' to go to the casino and proceed to get more spastic. 

BRAD


----------



## sqyre

> I would love to see 15 Different Brews on tap..



Now i think about...if we did...and i sampled a glass of each brew..

i probably wouldn't get around to having a second helping... :blink: 



 :beerbang: BRING IT ON!!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Brad take my place on the swap list and put me back as a reserve... I'm still trying to organise myself and what I can and cant travel with.. 

$15 sounds great . don't get much up this way for $15. 


realy looking forward to this ... 

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> To help with a smooth, perhaps even sober swap, maybe the first 2 jobs when people arrive should be to pay Sqyre and then unload their own bottles into the 26 piles?
> 
> This would mean all work (apart from picking up your case on the way out) is done before drinking Screwtop's party keg which I imagine will contain beer been brewed under extreme pressure - lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exellent idea Pat,and some stick on labels with your name really helps us older brewers remember who's who.
> 
> Arrive,sort your bottles,put your $15.00 in the tin,write on your tag and in Pats case...stick it over your arse
> 
> Batz
Click to expand...


The tags are a great idea :beerbang: but Forum name & Christian name on the tags would be ideal for older brewers who need to get their last remaining brain cells into gear for recognition purposes (Batz, are you listening here?).  

I'm good with the $15 but nobody has mentioned the most important meal of all ----------- *BREAKFAST* :lol: 
Wouldn't mind throwing in an extra few bucks for a good one?????

:beer:


----------



## sqyre

Pete..your dead right..in this perticular instance i have neglected the most important meal of the day.(or the recovery day) and my breaky bashes are normally up there with the best...

i havent factored that into the $15 but we should be good...(for the basics)

ok..lets look at breaky... 

locally smoked Bacon,free range eggs, i usually go with fried tomato, slightly seasoned and topped with melted parmesan cheese, sliced Mushrooms fried in butter, fried onions, hash browns with ham flavored baked beans all topped of thick sliced toast lightly fried with butter/cheese...oh and a Schooner of course..

UNFORTUNATLY.... :unsure: my BBQ is only 600x500mm. i would need one about the size of small car for 25 blokes...

So probably just do woolies bacon and eggs Pete...

and it would cost a bit more....but if we could get a decent sized bbq or 2 and maybe go another $5er each...????

Food for thought.. :huh:


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> locally smoked Bacon,free range eggs, i usually go with fried tomato, slightly seasoned and topped with melted parmesan cheese, sliced Mushrooms fried in butter, fried onions, hash browns with ham flavored baked beans all topped of thick sliced toast lightly fried with butter/cheese...oh and a Schooner of course..
> 
> ....
> 
> and i would cost a bit more....but if we could get a decent sized bbq or 2 and maybe go another $5er each...????



FARK... Ill be around tomorrow :lol: 

$20 is still ok with me, bargain.


----------



## Batz

Batz chooks would be happy to donate a few dozen eggs

Perhaps the Brissy crew could bring a BBQ as well

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Batz chooks would be happy to donate a few dozen eggs
> 
> Perhaps the Brissy crew could bring a BBQ as well
> 
> Batz



I will be more than happy to donate my appetite. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sqyre

> Batz chooks would be happy to donate a few dozen eggs



That would be great Batz...foxes got all my chooks about a year and a half ago then the goats destroyed the chook pen..used to get a dozen a day, now i have to buy the buggers...  



Just need a tomato, onion and hash brown farmer to donate.. :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> UNFORTUNATLY.... :unsure: my BBQ is only 600x500mm. i would need one about the size of small car for 25 blokes...



Bringing my barbie from the Sunny Coast is a bit of a problem. 
There must be someone amongst you Brissos (parden the expression) who can help squire out with an extra bar-b-que??






:beer:


----------



## Coodgee

I've got a 4 burner gas BBQ that I'm happy to take the legs off and supply. but someone would have to pick it up from here and take it down.


----------



## Batz

OK Batz chooks eggs.how many do we need?

What about someone putting up a hand to donate hash browns,tomatos,bacon? Chip in with someone else maybe?
I don't think sqyre should have to worry about breccy,lets all bring that with us :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> OK Batz chooks eggs.how many do we need?
> 
> What about someone putting up a hand to donate hash browns,tomatos,bacon? Chip in with someone else maybe?
> I don't think sqyre should have to worry about breccy,lets all bring that with us :beerbang:
> 
> Batz




Shouldn't be all that much of a hassle for those staying overnight to supply their own brekky.



TidalPete said:


> I will be more than happy to donate my appetite.


 FRIGG !!


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> OK Batz chooks eggs.how many do we need?
> 
> What about someone putting up a hand to donate hash browns,tomatos,bacon? Chip in with someone else maybe?
> I don't think sqyre should have to worry about breccy,lets all bring that with us :beerbang:
> 
> Batz



I can bring hash browns & tomatoes, etc if needed?
If we're lucky there may be some leftover piggy for brekky.
As for the eggs batz, just multiply the number attending x two then add on an extra couple for me. :lol: 

:beer: 

PS --- Go away Screwtop.


----------



## Batz

5 dozen?

Gympie shop who buy our organic free range eggs will be pissed that fortnight  

You should not have to buy all the hash browns and tomatos Tidalpete

Batz


----------



## Brad_G

FNQ, so good of you to offer, but I cant jump the que. I would have to let andrew go in before me. Ill be there anyway, swapping or not. 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## PistolPatch

Brad, we'll get you in the Swap no matter what. You will have my place if needs be. If this happens, I'll just bring an extra keg and ask anyone who is keen for the WA brewers to taste their beer to bring an extra bottle of something for me to take over there. If, like last time, I stuff a wheel bearing on the Nullabor, these beers will not make it to Perth - guaranteed :chug: 

By the way, I'll supply *bread* if that's any help. I'll get 2 or 3 types.

If Pete brings all hash browns and tomatoes we can all slip some small change in his pocket on the night, a brave event in itself, towards his train fare home.

I knew this thread would hit the 300 post mark today!


----------



## Screwtop

Quite happy to throw in extra tallies to complete the swap, but it'll be a Scotch mixture of whatever from my kegging leftovers.


----------



## browndog

I was thinking along the same lines with the name tags and have secured some stick on labels and texta to bring so we all know who is who, seeing that there will be some new faces. Sqyre, I am happy to arrive early with Ross to make sure you blokes are not wrecked before the crew arrive and I will bring my four burner BBQ so we can cook up breakfast. $20 is not a problem at all. I'll also bring a box of the best beef jerky this side of the Bremer river to throw on the bar.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> By the way, I'll supply *bread* if that's any help. I'll get 2 or 3 types.



Your Mongolian, Icelandic & Martian currencies are not much use to us Pistol. We need Australian dollars here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch

Donya Browndog!

Hey mate, speaking of labels, can you make the beer label in your signature a bit smaller? TidalPete just emailed me and said he put his reading glasses on while loading AHB. Yours was the first post that came up and he fell over backwards in surprise. He thought someone had jumped through the window and was about to punch him in the face! He's alright now though.

And Screwtop. Brad'll be pleased with that. Anyone else prepared to throw in extra bottles for the, *"Let's get Brad in the Swap,"* campaign?

Brad accepts all currency beers


----------



## Brad_G

You guys are amazing. ta. 

Ill help out where I can, just let me know. 

BRAD


----------



## browndog

> Hey mate, speaking of labels, can you make the beer label in your signature a bit smaller? TidalPete just emailed me and said he put his reading glasses on while loading AHB


Sorry Mate, Pete will have to suffer. Don't worry though, there will be more than enough suffering going on at Sqyres when my "buggered up imperial IPA" is presented at the bar. I'll be sure to see you and Pete drink at least a pint each before I give you any peace.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

Boys, FNQ Bunyip PM'd me yesterday...

He's hopefully bringing a box FNQ Prawns with him for the day..

What a champion!! :super: 



Don't know if they classify that as hand luggage but as long as they let them on the plane..who cares.

Awesome stuff... 

Browndog, mate, jerky?? oh yes!! :super: I'm in hogs heaven...

So much food..hope we can fit the beer in.. :huh:


----------



## Screwtop

And add a bag of double wood smoked cabana sausage from me. 

PS: Don't stand near Pete.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> And add a bag of double wood smoked cabana sausage from me.
> 
> PS: Don't stand near Pete.




Yum! I love that cabana of yours Screwtop,stand near Pete no way,stand in the same room is torture enough

Batz


----------



## sqyre

I will probably do some marinated weber smoked chicked legs/wings as well..  



Anyone remember what this Forum was about again???...oh yeh..Beer. :huh: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> You should not have to buy all the hash browns and tomatos Tidalpete
> 
> Batz



I'm not h34r: . Just offering to contribute something to the brekky.  

:beer:


----------



## InCider

'Twas TidalPete from UptheCoast who caught the brewing craze,
He turned aside the old XXXX that served him many days.
The tide has turned to homebrew now,
Don't let TidalPete get started.
He'll politely drink, and yell and scream, and you'll wish he hadn't farted.

 
OT I know...


----------



## Batz

Come on dudes,I have the eggs
We need bacon,hash browns,mushies,snags and tomatoes.

Surely a couple of you guys can open your wallets,don't leave this one to our host.

Nice one InCider :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ross

Very nice of people to bring different bits & pieces with them, especially nibbles etc. - but far easier & fairer IMO for the host to pick the stuff up for the main meals & share the cost amongst everyone. Only needs someone to drop out on the day & suddenly we have no bacon or whatever. Also can work out much cheaper with a visit to the wholesalers when catering for 30 odd people.
As I say, not knocking the generousity of the guys that have put there hands up, but as someone who's hosted one of these functions before, I found it much less complicated to organise myself..

cheers Ross


----------



## Brad_G

Ross is dead right.

An idea may be for those donating to get everything thats not perishable or nibbles over there a week before so that everything goes as smooth as. It leaves out alot of stress on the day and we all can get on with the finer things in life... :chug: 

Brad


----------



## Batz

Ok your right

So $20.00/$25.00 each then ?

Batz


----------



## Brad_G

Im happy with that.


----------



## bconnery

I'm with Ross on the ease of everyone chipping in as it eaier to get a spread of the cost as well. Plus that way I can just rock up and fork out the cash...  

Having said that, I will put my hand up for something if we go down the individual route. 

Depending on what is happening around the day I might bring along a layered mexican bean dip, because that should be good for tidalpete...


----------



## sqyre

On 2nd thought, Yes Ross is very correct..

Actually give me a week or so...
I will work out what we need to get and find out what its all going to cost...
Then we can acuratly work out how much each person pays..

I will aim for a $20 each limit...but if we as a group decide we want something more or less we will adjust the list accordingly...
Sound fair???

All the guys who want to bring something along that we cant normally get at woolies etc.
i.e.- FNQ Prawns,,jerky, smoked cabana please still feel free to bring it..just let me know.

I will take care of the rest of the food, consumables.etc .(unless you can get something for cheap / free then we will make an exception)

oky doky?? B)


----------



## Coodgee

a good way to sort the bottles is this:

On the list of attendees in this thread, everyone has been assigned a number. Just put that number on every bottle cap on your beers. Then to make sure everyone has a full set of beers, you just have to count 1-25. 

Can make things alot simpler I think


----------



## Batz

Coodgee said:


> a good way to sort the bottles is this:
> 
> On the list of attendees in this thread, everyone has been assigned a number. Just put that number on every bottle cap on your beers. Then to make sure everyone has a full set of beers, you just have to count 1-25.
> 
> Can make things alot simpler I think




And colour code RED for wheat beers  

Batz


----------



## Zizzle

Batz said:


> And colour code RED for wheat beers



Nah, code red for those mega strong hoppy beers that blow your taste buds out of the water such that most other beers taste like water  

If all else fails, Pat should be with me on this one. Hop sooks unite!


----------



## Brad_G

You are hop sooks. Let the tongue fry i say!!!!!


----------



## sluggerdog

I'm with Batz on this one, Mark the Wheats in RED - DANGER DANGER, I don't mind the hoppy brews though, bring it on.


----------



## Batz

sluggerdog said:


> I'm with Batz on this one, Mark the Wheats in RED - DANGER DANGER, I don't mind the hoppy brews though, bring it on.




There you go!
Got one mate at the swap :beerbang: :beer:  :super: 

Batz


----------



## Ross

Time to make a 200IBU wheatie me reckons   ....


----------



## PistolPatch

I'm with you Zizzle! By the way, we are not hop sooks, we are balance sooks. (That'll stir 'em up )

Oh and if anyone wants some yeast wheat Batz can bring you down the one I tossed into his chook pen at the yeast swap when Screwtop wasn't looking. It may have mutated into something good by now. You never know.

Sqyre I'd bring a barbie mate but mine is only a baby Weber. If any good, let me know.


----------



## TidalPete

Coodgee said:


> On the list of attendees in this thread, everyone has been assigned a number. Just put that number on every bottle cap on your beers. Then to make sure everyone has a full set of beers, you just have to count 1-25.
> 
> Can make things alot simpler I think



Only if you have not already put the date of bottling on your cap as I have.

This is easily corrected however. :beerbang: 
As long as the turps used to reorganise the info on the caps does not seep under the bottle seals then my caps are working as they're should (If you're lucky?). :lol: :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Geez, Idunno but this must be a much bigger burden on Sqyre than originally planned, happy to chip in whatever but leave it up to maybe Ross or someone who suggested breakfast to organise it. How's about it Ross?


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Coodgee said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the list of attendees in this thread, everyone has been assigned a number. Just put that number on every bottle cap on your beers. Then to make sure everyone has a full set of beers, you just have to count 1-25.
> 
> Can make things alot simpler I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you have not already put the date of bottling on your cap as I have.
> 
> This is easily corrected however. :beerbang:
> As long as the turps used to reorganise the info on the caps does not seep under the bottle seals then my caps are working as they're should (If you're lucky?). :lol: :lol:
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...


----------



## sqyre

> Geez, Idunno but this must be a much bigger burden on Sqyre than originally planned, happy to chip in whatever but leave it up to maybe Ross or someone who suggested breakfast to organise it. How's about it Ross?



Screwtop, nah i'm right mate.. organised bigger than this before..

and quite often...when i moved out here from the other side of town i would have a minimum of about 20 mates out here at least once a month..Thats the reason the shed was built.

I had 40 friends here about a month and a half ago..no-one goes hungry..(still have left over pig)

Supose the difference here is i usually just go and get what i need, friends party hard have a good feed,everything goes sweet.  

But when your buying food with other peoples money i believe they should know what i have in store and where the cash is going..If it was the other way around i probably would be interested. 

When we know what we are getting, it will just be quick trip to woolies and the butchers the day before and its all done.

Trust me..Food is the least of my worries..
Trying to get my Glycol unit built is whats turning my hair grey. :lol: 



Just need to remember to get rubbish bins this time..

View attachment 10017


----------



## Brizbrew

Is it that time of year again..... I missed out on last years Xmas case due to a few issues and have not long come back from six months in Iraq so will not be able to do anyhting for this year either (I sold all my gear before I went anyway) but i would love to attend and have a beer with you guys.


----------



## Ross

Brizbrew said:


> Is it that time of year again..... I missed out on last years Xmas case due to a few issues and have not long come back from six months in Iraq so will not be able to do anyhting for this year either (I sold all my gear before I went anyway) but i would love to attend and have a beer with you guys.




hey, Brizbrew, still got most of your last years case here (minus the exploding Batz Alt B) ) If i remember i'll bring it along for you... :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog

OK all sounds good. Sqyre I am still bringing the jerky and if you want me to bring the BBQ let me know.
Michael, those nuts and bolts you had at Bindi's place were terriffic and would not go astray.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ok I've just booked and payed for my flights so I'm comeing down for this thats for sure. 
After about an hour on the phone with the very helpfull people at virgin they have advised me that while it could be possiable to bring 26 bottles of beer with me, ariving at the airport with 26 bottles of homebrew in pet bottles could cause some *Delays* in the security area h34r: and it would be better if I had a sealed comercial carton.. So I'm out as far as the swap go's. They did say 1 or2 was less likely to hold things up.. SO if there is a spare or 2 on sunday I might try getting one home...

As for seafood thats fine and you can read about that on their web sight ..A sealed esky and sealed ice bags ... So I will bring a box of nice fresh local prawns. I'll slip out in the boat in the week befor a grab them from a local trawler.. No probs .. 

$20 bucks sound fair to me . 

Can someone with more skils sort the list out to show me as an attendee and not a swaper , thanks..

Looking forward to this it will be good to meet a few more of you..

:beer:


----------



## winkle

Sqyre,
this sounds really great, do you have space for me & trouble+strife and a tent? It would be good to meet some of you lot. I can bring yet another keg if required. :chug:


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> OK all sounds good. Sqyre I am still bringing the jerky and if you want me to bring the BBQ let me know.
> Michael, those nuts and bolts you had at Bindi's place were terriffic and would not go astray.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog








Done Tony! 
Browndog: Beef Jerky and BBQ
Screwtop: Double Smoked Cabana and Nuts and Bolts.
FNQ Bunyip: Prawns




FNQ Bunyip said:


> After about an hour on the phone with the very helpfull people at virgin they have advised me that while it could be possiable to bring 26 bottles of beer with me, ariving at the airport with 26 bottles of homebrew in pet bottles could cause some Delays in the security area and it would be better if I had a sealed comercial carton..



FNQB, Glad your coming, will be good to meet up. Tried to hook up with you last time I was working in Port, when Zwickel was out earlier in the year, the week of Cyclone Larry. Was to meet him in Port but he was held up by the slycoon and we didn't get together.

Pitty about the beers, I'd pack em in a commercial carton and glue it all back up, put a baggage tag and fragile stickers on it and bob's your uncle.










Party Animal!


----------



## PistolPatch

FNQ - Don't take the prawns to the swap. You, I and the Hollywood Showgirls can eat them Friday night  I'll adjust the list in a minute but I'll bring an extra brew for you and any other Reserves in the Swap. Maybe you can use the same couriers as Ross to get them home?

All this talk of supplies and no one has thought of the obvious...

Has Batz got enough stickers to go round???


----------



## PistolPatch

It's been 76 posts since the last list update. What can I say?

This one has moved Bunyip as requested and whacked Batz in as a definite...

I think vjval1974 and Wildayeast should assume they are in and brew a beer. The worst you guys can do is not get as many beers back as you bring. Brew on!

Hoops, there is a ? beside you but I can't remember why? Be nice to clean that up so the list looks tidy though!

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Particpants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - English Bitter
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - TBA.
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C Andrew QLD (small chance he can make it)

Attending / Reserves

27. vjval1974
29. Wildayeast 
30. FNQBunyip - NOT IN SWAP but bringing prawns!

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - self contained
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - TBA
[/quote]


----------



## Batz

I don't remember saying I was a definite,you must know more about power stations than the rest of us. 

Batz


----------



## Ross

& AndrewQld is not in the swap unless you know something we don't Pat B) 

Also brizbrew & winkle are attending. 

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> Looking ok for me at this stage,I have to go to Calide Station next week and believe that maybe it for the year
> I have brewed my Scottish already,need to bottle next week.
> 
> Batz



I think I got the idea from that post. I just imagined you are definite unless an unexpected shutdown pops up which could be at short notice.

Bags not do the next list update :unsure:


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Bags not do the next list update :unsure:




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jye

Bottled my batch last night (fark I hate bottling :angry: ) 25 for the case and 2 extra for a taste test between us56 and nottingham.... and don't worry Batz I used red caps so you know its wheat :lol: 

The keg is carbed and in the fridge, I will try not to drink it all


----------



## Ross

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Particpants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - TBA.
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.(but will try to find something to shove in a bottle)
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C vjval1974

Attending / Reserves

27. Wildayeast 
28. FNQBunyip - NOT IN SWAP but bringing prawns!
29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
31. Brizbrew.

Hope this is correct h34r: 

Trying to contact Hoops to see if he's still in the swap.


cheers Ross


----------



## Brad_G

wooo hooo. 

im in


----------



## Aussie Claret

I know the feeling Jye about bottling, will be bottling mine tonight, it's been sat in the fridge for a couple of weeks until I could get around to it, all the bottles soaking today and labels all printed and ready to go. No red bottle caps for me, you'll have to suck it and see.

Tastes very nice from the hydro samples.
AC


----------



## Batz

We may need a list of "Drink now"or "Drink later" as well,I am not going to get a chance to bottle till after the next shut.

Batz "Drink this year otherwise it will explode"  

Batz


----------



## bconnery

17. C bconnery- ESB

Drinkable by the time the swap comes around. 

Drinkable now actually, I've only got one non swap one left


----------



## browndog

Being an aviation quality inspector and all I have to comment that I have noted Brissybrew is on the list twice. Once at 20 in the swap as Brissybrew and again at 31 attending, this time spelt as Brizbrew. Are these two different people or a double up ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross

browndog said:


> Being an aviation quality inspector and all I have to comment that I have noted Brissybrew is on the list twice. Once at 20 in the swap as Brissybrew and again at 31 attending, this time spelt as Brizbrew. Are these two different people or a double up ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



2 different people Tony


----------



## browndog

> 2 different people Tony


your joking..who would have though......should be interesting late saturday night  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> 2 different people Tony
> 
> 
> 
> your joking..who would have though......should be interesting late saturday night
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog
Click to expand...



How the hell we gonna explain that to Pete? Hope he reads this.


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> How the hell we gonna explain that to Pete? Hope he reads this.



Michael,
I have known this for a long, long time. If I recall correctly, you asked me the same question a couple of months ago.





Batz,
If you're worried about your beer being consumed too fresh, print out a few of these for your 'Case' bottles.




Everyone will leave yours until last. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell we gonna explain that to Pete? Hope he reads this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael,
> I have known this for a long, long time. If I recall correctly, you asked me the same question a couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batz,
> If you're worried about your beer being consumed too fresh, print out a few of these for your 'Case' bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone will leave yours until last. :lol:
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...


----------



## PistolPatch

Since my last list update two days ago I have undergone 10 hours of trauma therapy. Apparently the first step to rehabilitation is facing my greatest fear. So, below is the list updated with my swap contribution and its, "Drink from," date.

I think it's a Northern German Pilsner (close enough). The grain bill comes from AndrewQLD and the hop schedule from Bizarre. Pitched this 4 weeks ago. Kegged it yesterday and am very pleased with today's test taste. There'll be no need to wait to drink this one.

Gotta go. Running late for therapy...

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C vjval1974

Attending / Reserves

27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
28. FNQBunyip
29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
31. Brizbrew.
[/quote]


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


>


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD
> 
> Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)
> 
> 1. C Ross - ???
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale
> 10. C Derrick - TBA
> 11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
> 15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
> 17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
> 18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
> 19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD
> 20. C Brissybrew
> 21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 22. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 23. ? Hoops - TBA
> 24. C Zizzle - TBA
> 25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
> 26. C vjval1974
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
> 28. FNQBunyip
> 29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
> 30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 31. Brizbrew.



Have added my bottling date.

:beer:


----------



## frogman

$20-25 is fine by me.
Should be able to chuck a four burner BBQ in the trailer.
Will bring along my new party set up to trial.
May be able to score some free gel ice packs from work to give away.
They stay frozen for over 24 hrs. (Medical Quality) <_<


----------



## browndog

mine will be ready to drink immediately upon chilling. Can someone add this to the list when it is next updated.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

My Weihenstephan Weizen was bottled on 02/11/06 should be ready by the swap, I'll open a bottle the day before to see how it's travelling, the "Good to drink from Date" will be on the bottle label.


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> Can someone add this to the list when it is next updated.



I'd do it Tony but my therapist wants me to start gradually. Ask Batz. He'll do it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey Pete, when will yours be ready to drink?

Screwtop, WTF does 'Bier Zeit ist fnf PM. Eile fnf PM' mean?


----------



## bconnery

PistolPatch said:


> Screwtop, WTF does 'Bier Zeit ist fnf PM. Eile fnf PM' mean?



Pistol, 

A loose translation is:

Beer time is five PM. Hurry five PM

(Gotta love the babelfish...)

For list updates:

17 bconnery ESB Bottled 21/10/2006


----------



## PistolPatch

Have added consumption times for Browndog and vjval. I haven't changed bconnery's as yet because...

I was thinking that it would be better to hav consumption dates rather than bottling dates. For example, someone brewing a stout may want to leave it conditioning in the bottle for some time.

Does this sound sensible? I mean I am writing this sober  

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)

Attending / Reserves

27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
28. FNQBunyip
29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
31. Brizbrew.


----------



## bconnery

Well in that case my answer is: can be consumed now. 

I had put this in an earlier post but then bottling date was suggested...

Let's face it, in this thread a post is easily lost.


----------



## Aussie Claret

Yeh I have to argee, I've already bottled mine and got the labels printed, with the bottling date. Mine will be ready for consumption as soon as you open the top.:lol:.
AC


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> Screwtop, WTF does 'Bier Zeit ist fnf PM. Eile fnf PM' mean?



Lsen Sie es Peniskopf  You should know Pat, always have fnf before sechs. 

11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen - Check Label for suggested consumption period


----------



## jimmyjack

Unfortunately I am unable to attend this geat swap. My wife is heavily pregnant and I prefer to be closer to home during his time. As a contribution from me and the mega swilling company i work for I would like to donate some JS free cases in support of the QLD AHB community. 3 Golden Ale and 2 Amber acceptable?? :beerbang: 


Cheers, JJ


----------



## Ross

jimmyjack said:


> Unfortunately I am unable to attend this geat swap. My wife is heavily pregnant and I prefer to be closer to home during his time. As a contribution from me and the mega swilling company i work for I would like to donate some JS free cases in support of the QLD AHB community. 3 Golden Ale and 2 Amber acceptable?? :beerbang:
> 
> 
> Cheers, JJ



You're a legend mate - Most generous & much appreciated  

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> jimmyjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am unable to attend this geat swap. My wife is heavily pregnant and I prefer to be closer to home during his time. As a contribution from me and the mega swilling company i work for I would like to donate some JS free cases in support of the QLD AHB community. 3 Golden Ale and 2 Amber acceptable?? :beerbang:
> 
> 
> Cheers, JJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a legend mate - Most generous & much appreciated
> 
> cheers Ross
Click to expand...

I absolutely second that! Great offer Jimmyjack, great choice too.












Cheers


----------



## browndog

JJ you do the Marines proud mate. I will miss your company at the swap. I'll happily volunteer to pick the said cases up if nobody closer can do it.


cheers


Browndog


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Screwtop said:
Click to expand...


Muuum, Daaaad, Screwtop and Tidal Pete are fighting with emoticons again. And I'm Jealous!  

JJack, great gesture mate - all the best for the wee bairn. (as a brewer who has over under primed his last batch, let's hope it's a boy!)  

InCider.

PS. My labels will have bikinis on them. And this is the same all-grain cider as last swap Pat!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Good on ya JJ , Thanks .. Wow what a great bunch of blokes we have involved in this AHB swap & meet... 

I've showen this thred to a couple of mates in the last week and they just cant belive the whole thing. 

:beer:


----------



## Batz

I have had a scratch around and found 25 bottles exactly,lucky one  
Going to have to bottle this morning,I hate bottling :angry: 

So I suppose my brew will need a couple of weeks to carbonate,I'll update the list.

Batz


----------



## Batz

OK 25 bottles done  

Anyone still bottling all their brews needs their head read!  What a PITA <_< 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> OK 25 bottles done
> 
> Anyone still bottling all their brews needs their head read! What a PITA
> 
> Batz



Hey! be careful or I will come looking for you big boy.







:lol:


----------



## Screwtop




----------



## browndog

You blokes with your sign smileys and rocket smileys are pretty clever but what would *really* impress me is a smiley weighing out his hops or sparging  (about the best I can do)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

> Unfortunately I am unable to attend this geat swap. My wife is heavily pregnant and I prefer to be closer to home during his time. As a contribution from me and the mega swilling company i work for I would like to donate some JS free cases in support of the QLD AHB community. 3 Golden Ale and 2 Amber acceptable??



JimmyJack you are a dead-set legend... :super: 

Thank-you very much for your generous donation to the 2006 xmas case swap..

Sorry you cant make it...

We will put some prawns and a bit of pig on a plate and crack a JS in your honour.. :beer: 

Before i joined this forum i have never come across a more generous bunch of fella's.

The generosity just flows on this forum...

From getting invited around for a friendly beer or to collect a piece of unused brewing equipment, to recieving advice and info from years of brewing experience.

Hats off to everyone who contribute's in one way or another to this forum and to the art known as Home Brewing.Your are all champions in my book..


----------



## Coodgee

awww...


----------



## sqyre

So thats the end of the Morale and Self-worth building exercise..

Now, have you Bastards got your crap together yet or what?????

Less than 3 weeks till the swap...!!! :beerbang:


----------



## browndog

Imperial IPA for the bar - kegged and gassing.
APA for swap - kegged and gassing - currently cleaning bottles.


everything here is F.A.B



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

Inspectors Pocket APA for the bar kegged (party keg) and gassed, will be pretty much self contained, need a little single guage reg to use on the night if anyone has a spare they could bring. Weihenstephan Weizen for the swap has been bottled for a couple of weeks. I'm in the starting blocks.


----------



## bconnery

Jumping ahead a little I know (I was bored at work this morning) but here is the recipe for my case swap beer...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=263

Cheers

Ben


----------



## PistolPatch

Ross has informed me it's against the rules to try to increase the Swap numbers - sorry about that! If anyone else drops out though I assume its OK for Jimmyjack to get the spare case of beer in return for his flooding us with quality produce???

Thanks a heap Jimmy  What else can we say?

God knows why but no one else seems to be racing to update the list so I'll have a bash while finishing today's brew (that's making it - not drinking it!)

I haven't updated your consumption date Batz. I'm too scared - lol!

*Sqyre* Saw your comment about champions and generosity. I think you just might be the champion of generosity in this AHB event.

I hate to compliment and then beg but can I bags 2 taps from you - even 4 if you have your chiller set-up running? They're not all for me and would only be required for a few hours for the purpose of experimentaton. (It also means that Brad and I bring 4 kegs between us - champions of generosity that we are!)

Spot ya,
Pat

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)

Attending / Reserves

27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
28. FNQBunyip
29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
31. Brizbrew.
[/quote]


----------



## sqyre

> I hate to compliment and then beg but can I bags 2 taps from you - even 4 if you have your chiller set-up running? They're not all for me and would only be required for a few hours for the purpose of experimentaton. (It also means that Brad and I bring 4 kegs between us - champions of generosity that we are!)



Pat, no worries..maybe just throw me a touch more info in a PM on this "Experiment" 

just curious...Hopefully it doesn't involve a goat....


----------



## Screwtop

> Ross has informed me it's against the rules to try to increase the Swap numbers - sorry about that! If anyone else drops out though I assume its OK for Jimmyjack to get the spare case of beer in return for his flooding us with quality produce???




Jimmyjack gets to contribute and thats all, thats a shit deal. I'm prepared to step up and throw in an extra bottle toward a case for him, least I could do for a brother brewer in return for his generosity.

Pat, ya wanna take control of this. Have a case there with his name on it and I'll be throwing a bottle in.


----------



## PistolPatch

OK, I'll send you a PM (not tonight) and let you in on the secret. It doesn't involve a goat until very late.

Talking of goats I received an email about pigs today which I have already forwarded to several troops here. Might as well give it to everyone whilst forumming under the influence in this out of control but very enjoyable thread...

A Northern Territory Australia farm hand, radios back to his boss, the farm manager.

"Boss, I gotta big problem here. I hit a pig with the pickup. The pig's OK but he's stuck in the bull bar at the front of my pickup and is wriggling & squealing so much I can't get him out".

The manager says "OK there's a 303 behind the seat, take it out and shoot the pig in the head & you'll be able to remove him".

Five minutes later the farm hand calls back.

"I did as you said boss. Took the 303 and shot the pig in the head and removed him from the bull-bars. No problem there, but I still can't go on."

"Now what's the problem?" raged the manager..

"Well Boss, its his motor bike. The flashing blue light is stuck under the right front wheel arch...............You still there boss?"


----------



## PistolPatch

Screwtop said:


> Pat, ya wanna take control of this. Have a case there with his name on it and I'll be throwing a bottle in.



Sorry Screwtop, just saw your post.

I haven't bottled mine as yet and am lucky enough to do 23 litre batches so can easily do an extra bottle or two.

I'll happilly do collections for JimmyJack's case (whatever donations anyone is prepared to throw in) as long as I don't get into trouble for offering to do so - :unsure: )

Surely even those that have already bottled can bring along a stubby of a nice commercial brew at least for Jimmy?

Personally I think it would be rude for us not to but what do I now about forum ettiquette - it's all a mystery to me. I just like doing the right thing.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Ross

Screwtop said:


> Ross has informed me it's against the rules to try to increase the Swap numbers - sorry about that! If anyone else drops out though I assume its OK for Jimmyjack to get the spare case of beer in return for his flooding us with quality produce???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmyjack gets to contribute and thats all, thats a shit deal. I'm prepared to step up and throw in an extra bottle toward a case for him, least I could do for a brother brewer in return for his generosity.
> 
> Pat, ya wanna take control of this. Have a case there with his name on it and I'll be throwing a bottle in.
Click to expand...


I'll be throwing one in too  - The private comment made to Pat was about his trying to increase the agreed numbers in the case swap to include the reserves, when the numbers had been agreed upon. If you don't have a cap on the numbers where do you stop? - suddenly we'll have 35 swap members & people unable to supply. 

I whole heartedly agree in putting some beers together for JJ :super: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## browndog

Just had a taste of my (accidentally imperial) IPA and am sorry to say it won't be on the bar for the swap. I'm not sure if it is the Nottingham yeast as it is the first time I have used it, but there is just something about it I don't like. Could be the lack of residual sweetness I normally have with my beers. I'll bring a bottle for the experts to sample. The good news is I have 20L of Pumpy's bitter coming out of secondary on friday and I'll be bringing that instead  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

My Anniversary came up in the discussion of when the case swap was and SWAMBO took a lot of time to convince to agree to the case swap on the 2nd, the same day as our anniversary.  Then I checked the thread and it's the 9th. Bugger me! :blink: 

I need a secretary. 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> Just had a taste of my (accidentally imperial) IPA and am sorry to say it won't be on the bar for the swap. I'm not sure if it is the Nottingham yeast as it is the first time I have used it, but there is just something about it I don't like. Could be the lack of residual sweetness I normally have with my beers. I'll bring a bottle for the experts to sample. The good news is I have 20L of Pumpy's bitter coming out of secondary on friday and I'll be bringing that instead
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




BD, to me Nottingham always has an aroma and taste when the beer is first carb'd which seems to completely disappear after a week or so. Hard to describe, earthy but not unpleasant. Am sure you've used this yeast before, so probably telling you nothing you didn't already know, but thought I'd mention it. Cheers.


----------



## Ross

Screwtop said:


> browndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a taste of my (accidentally imperial) IPA and am sorry to say it won't be on the bar for the swap. I'm not sure if it is the Nottingham yeast as it is the first time I have used it, but there is just something about it I don't like. Could be the lack of residual sweetness I normally have with my beers. I'll bring a bottle for the experts to sample. The good news is I have 20L of Pumpy's bitter coming out of secondary on friday and I'll be bringing that instead
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD, to me Nottingham always has an aroma and taste when the beer is first carb'd which seems to completely disappear after a week or so. Hard to describe, earthy but not unpleasant. Am sure you've used this yeast before, so probably telling you nothing you didn't already know, but thought I'd mention it. Cheers.
Click to expand...



Yes, patience BD, the first time I used this yeast I was very unimpressed with the initial flavour, as Michael said, earthy, cardboardy, almost astringent taste. This dissapates quite quickly & my beer went on to win a first place in the Qld state comp. Bring a bottle over if you're passing :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## jimmyjack

> I'll happilly do collections for JimmyJack's case (whatever donations anyone is prepared to throw in) as long as I don't get into trouble for offering to do so - )




Thanx guys :super: I would love that as my brewing will probably slow down in Jan with bub and no sleep on the way. Dont stress it if you cant make up a case, i am forever sponging beer off of Ross when I hit his house and it is about time i repaid the generosity of this forum and its members. I dont think i would of made the jump to ag if it werent for they great info and support from you guys. I will definately be at the next swap with guns blazing and hopefully alot more brews under my belt


Cheers, JJ


----------



## Aussie Claret

Pat there will be an extra bottle me from also, I have a couple of extras for the Xmas swap.
AC


----------



## sluggerdog

I'm sure I'll have room to wack in an extra bottle for jimmy too. great idea.

Cheers!


----------



## browndog

> BD, to me Nottingham always has an aroma and taste when the beer is first carb'd which seems to completely disappear after a week or so. Hard to describe, earthy but not unpleasant. Am sure you've used this yeast before, so probably telling you nothing you didn't already know, but thought I'd mention it. Cheers.



This is the first time I've used Nottingham Mike, I'll give it some time and see how it goes.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## OLD DOG

I will throw and extra bottle in for JJ too.

cheers old dog


----------



## Brad_G

Yeah, ill chuck in too.


----------



## browndog

I've done one for JJ also but...

I've got important news for all the QLD AHB members, we are loosing our very own PistolPatch before xmas. That's right, Pat is pissing off a few days before xmas back to Sandgrouper land where he was whelped. That is a big loss for us guys and a major win for the Perth blokes. So we will have to make it an *Extra special big one* to send Pat off 4hrs into the future.

woof woof

Browndog


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> I've done one for JJ also but...
> 
> I've got important news for all the QLD AHB members, we are loosing our very own PistolPatch before xmas. That's right, Pat is pissing off a few days before xmas back to Sandgrouper land where he was whelped. That is a big loss for us guys and a major win for the Perth blokes. So we will have to make it an *Extra special big one* to send Pat off 4hrs into the future.
> 
> woof woof
> 
> Browndog



He is only going there cause of the good micros!!


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> we are loosing our very own PistolPatch before xmas. That's right, Pat is pissing off a few days before xmas back to Sandgrouper land where he was whelped.




Oh well....Shape up or ship out !!!  

Batz


----------



## InCider

Pat's only leaving because he doesn't like the way the curtains fade in QLD. And the three hour time difference will give him more time to add posts.  

InCider & Sister.


----------



## sqyre

OMG....

*2 WEEKS 'TILL CASE SWAP!!!!*

 :blink:


----------



## InCider

Wooh Hoo! Two weeks! Can't wait

Homepathic, free range, organic beer & vegatarian gluten free pig-on-a-spit

I will try to print my name on a T-shirt. Make identification easier. I'll recongnise Sqyre from his avatar


----------



## Screwtop

Can see Pat now, the van stopped by the side of the road around Cocklebiddy, travellers all gathered round, gas burner going and wort boiling.

"Now this is BIAB folks, the new easy way to brew fantastic beer, it's so easy, even you can do it! If ya run out like I did here on the Nullarbour folks, ya just drag the gear outta the van and throw on a brew, ya never gotta go thirsty, or sober again". "Here take a card folks, me phone number's on there, I'll be in Perth in a few weeks after I have me kegs filled again and I'll be opening up a home brew supply business called KRAFT Brewer", thats cos I Kant Remember a F--kin Thing after a few beers". "I'm gunna be marketing a new complete portable BIAB system specially for use here in WA. It's perfect for such a big state with the distances people have to travel, ya can pack it in ya van and take it with ya, the boiler works off a heat exchanger connected to the radiator, so ya can brew wherever ya go". No worries with supplies, if ya run outta stuff just ring me with ya credit card, I'll flag down a truckie and slip him some Schwarzbier ta deliver it to ya", just make sure ya flash ya lights and wave a lot when ya see him commin, cos that stuff a mine can put ya in a bit of a trance"!


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Can see Pat now, the van stopped by the side of the road around Cocklebiddy, travellers all gathered round, gas burner going and wort boiling.
> 
> "Now this is BIAB folks, the new easy way to brew fantastic beer, it's so easy, even you can do it! If ya run out like I did here on the Nullarbour folks, ya just drag the gear outta the van and throw on a brew, ya never gotta go thirsty, or sober again". "Here take a card folks, me phone number's on there, I'll be in Perth in a few weeks after I have me kegs filled again and I'll be opening up a home brew supply business called KRAFT Brewer", thats cos I Kant Remember a F--kin Thing after a few beers". "I'm gunna be marketing a new complete portable BIAB system specially for use here in WA. It's perfect for such a big state with the distances people have to travel, ya can pack it in ya van and take it with ya, the boiler works off a heat exchanger connected to the radiator, so ya can brew wherever ya go". No worries with supplies, if ya run outta stuff just ring me with ya credit card, I'll flag down a truckie and slip him some Schwarzbier ta deliver it to ya", just make sure ya flash ya lights and wave a lot when ya see him commin, cos that stuff a mine can put ya in a bit of a trance"!



ROFLMAO!

Brilliant work Michael.

I can see Pat puncturing his own tyres as an excuse to stop and brew!


----------



## Ross

Classic Screwtop....


----------



## PistolPatch

Thanks for thinking of me Browndog. Bloody good of you.*

If the Sandgropers show me a tenth of the generosity, education, friendship and top quality humour as you guys, Ill be wrapped.

Hows Screwtops post? The amount of times that guy has made me crack up is countless. I want him to write a book. And InCider, you won't need your name on a T-Shirt mate!

Welcome back Batz! I did two update threads while you were away and didnt get into any trouble at all I have been a good boy.

Grrrr! I have to go and do a job now. This sudden jump in heat is driving us tradies mad. Beer sales must have doubled in the last week. :chug: 

Spot ya ron,
Pat

*I actually asked BD to do that post but he refused. I then offered him ten dollars and he agreed immediately. Like InCiders sister, Tony will do anything for a minimal amount of money. I highly recommend him.


----------



## frogman

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)

Attending / Reserves

27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
28. FNQBunyip
29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
31. Brizbrew.

Just updated my consumption date.
Will also throw in a bottle for JJ.
Cheers Frogman.


----------



## browndog

What is going on with all these TBA Swap Participants? Come on you guys, you must have worked out by now what you are going to add to the swap. :blink: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete

frogman said:


> LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD
> 
> Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)
> 
> 1. C Ross - ???
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter
> 4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
> 5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06) Work it out for yourself.
> 7. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
> 9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 10. C Derrick - TBA
> 11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
> 12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
> 15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
> 17. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
> 19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 20. C Brissybrew
> 21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 22. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 23. ? Hoops - TBA
> 24. C Zizzle - TBA
> 25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
> 26. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
> 28. FNQBunyip
> 29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
> 30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 31. Brizbrew.
> 
> Just updated my consumption date.
> Will also throw in a bottle for JJ.
> Cheers Frogman.



I refuse to pander to the "Can be consumed immediatley" brigade. If you lot can't work out if a beer is drinkible by it's date of bottling then it's time for you to donate your kegging gear to the Sharkbait Brewery & give the game away.





A quick piccie of Screwtop & his missus on their way to Squire's.







I will gladly add another bottle for JJ.

:beer:


----------



## browndog

> refuse to pander to the "Can be consumed immediatley" brigade. If you lot can't work out if a beer is drinkible by it's date of bottling then it's time for you to donate your kegging gear to the Sharkbait Brewery & give the game away.


 Not all of us are on the ball as you Pete. Some of us carbonate naturally, some of us force carbonate. I'd appreciate if everyone put my bottle in the fridge as soon as they got home and drank it that night.  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> refuse to pander to the "Can be consumed immediatley" brigade. If you lot can't work out if a beer is drinkible by it's date of bottling then it's time for you to donate your kegging gear to the Sharkbait Brewery & give the game away.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us are on the ball as you Pete. Some of us carbonate naturally, some of us force carbonate. I'd appreciate if everyone put my bottle in the fridge as soon as they got home and drank it that night.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog
Click to expand...


Just a cranky old bugger pushing his barrow BD but I bow to your superior wisdom & look forward to that beer we're going to have in a fortnight's time :super:.
I'm going to be a stubborn bastard anyway & leave my "bottled" date the way it is.




Not long now mate?





:beer:


----------



## browndog

> Not long now mate?


To right Pete, I'm really looking forward to this one, it's going to be great. Hopfully the weather will be kind to us too. Been a bit of a stinker here in Ippy today.

cheers

BD


----------



## Batz

I have Tidalpete navigating,we could arrive at any time :blink: 

He took me down to Ross's place a few months ago,nice to see my mum in Adelaide anyway  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I have Tidalpete navigating,we could arrive at any time :blink:
> 
> He took me down to Ross's place a few months ago,nice to see my mum in Adelaide anyway
> 
> Batz











:beer:


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Tidalpete navigating,we could arrive at any time
> 
> He took me down to Ross's place a few months ago,nice to see my mum in Adelaide anyway
> 
> Batz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...



This is us looking for the train station when Tidalpete took me to Ross's place on the wrong day


All we had to do is get out at the correct station,interesting beer in Tibet  .............be home soon love Petes just checking the map :lol: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Tidalpete navigating,we could arrive at any time
> 
> He took me down to Ross's place a few months ago,nice to see my mum in Adelaide anyway
> 
> Batz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is us looking for the train station when Tidalpete took me to Ross's place on the wrong day
> 
> 
> All we had to do is get out at the correct station,interesting beer in Tibet .............be home soon love Petes just checking the map
> 
> Batz
Click to expand...


With Banjo's help (See piccie in previous post) we soon found the way to Rossco's. :beerbang: 
Good thing Batz left his underpants under Ross's spare bed on his last visit.





:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

Is Pete navigating for your trip to Brissy on Thursday? If so, do you want to ring us when you actually get there? If it ends up being a 24-48 hour drive, I'll join you  Also, if you over-shoot and hit the Gold Coast, drop in. Schoolies is on. Pete'll love it!

And Pete, with your amber ale bottled on 1/11, do you reckon it would be safe to drink it immediately? I mean quite a few of us have noticed that you say your beers are too 'green' to be drunk regardless of when bottled.  

 
Pat


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> I mean quite a few of us have noticed that you say your beers are too 'green' to be drunk regardless of when bottled.
> 
> 
> Pat


----------



## Coodgee

Brewers, it is with deep regret that I must pull out of the swap and get-together due to personal reasons.

I trust this will have minimal impact on the event as there seem to be a few reserves busting to get a run. 

So just to confirm, I am unable to take part in the swap and I won't be able to attend the get together.

BUT HAVE FUN ALL!! and I want to see some pictures!!


----------



## Batz

Sorry to see you go Coodgee,I know only to well how things change at the last minute.
Is this the start of it :blink: always with a couple of weeks to go brewers start dropping out :angry: .....hope it's not because your beers not good enough????? <_< 
After all the 3 old blokes are very picky

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz, I'm just speculating here but I think, 'personal reasons' might have something to do with the Japanese exchange student that Coodgee recently had move in.

Coodgee invited me up to meet her before she arrived. Then she did arrive and I heard no more  

Coodgee, that is one for the team I happily would have taken :blink:


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Batz, I'm just speculating here but I think, 'personal reasons' might have something to do with the Japanese exchange student that Coodgee recently had move in.
> 
> Coodgee invited me up to meet her before she arrived. Then she did arrive and I heard no more
> 
> Coodgee, that is one for the team I happily would have taken




Oh no I've done it again  

Sorry world   

Batz


----------



## InCider

Hi Guys,

Bad news from me too. I am able to come and have exhausted all the possibilities that might hold me back and have found none. Even the wedding anniversary was agreed for the backburner.

InCider.


----------



## sqyre

Yeh sorry, I cant make it either

My car has broken down so i wont be able to....uhhh....ummmm...oh thats right...  



Sorry to hear you cant make it coodgee..

and Incider, sorry to hear you can..  



Fella's, i havent done up a food list yet, i think i will just wing it when i grab the goodies a couple of days before the swap..I have had the most hectic week last week and even crappier weekend.

Which involved my missus's car braking down on the other side of town then my other car braking down while going to resuce the first car and then my mechanic broke down coming to rescue me..then my 2year old managed to fall out of her high chair and damaged her arm and because there was no cars we had to call an ambulance...and it just keeps going...and going..minus $500 on repairs too. :huh: 



anyway we will be right on the day... :super:


----------



## Batz

Apart from that everthing OK ?  :blink: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Fine thanks Batz....

Just hope i can find enough $$$ for the food now....

should be ok..to hell with the home loan!!!  

(if my bank manager reads this post -ONLY JOKING)


----------



## Batz

You could sell the goats,Pat has a long lonely trip ahead of him

batz


----------



## Batz

If things are a bit tight sqyre,I am sure we could all pay you now so you can buy what ever is required.
Let us know it's just bank transfer away.

Batz


----------



## Snow

Well i just finished bottling the Schwartzbier for the swap. Now I remember why I took up kegging <_< ..man bottling sucks! Although, to look on the bright side, i did drink a lot more beer than I do when I keg a batch :chug: ......because it took so goddamn long :angry: 

Anyway, preliminary tasting indicates it will be a nice beer. Looking forward to trying everyone else's brews.

Squyre, let us know if you need any moula before the day to pay for food. It's no hassle at all to transfer the cash into your account.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## PistolPatch

[Edit: Wrote the below straight after Batz's goat comment - lol. I missed the subsequent posts but if it's OK with you guys, I'm happy to do the below. Might save on a billion bank transfers etc]

Too right Batz!

Seriously Sqyre, like I said before, I'm happy to chuck the up-front cash in - no worries. (I've just had an ATO extension on my GST.)

Let cash be the least of your worries mate. You are putting yourself way out already.

In fact mate, let's make it easy. I'll pay for all up-front costs and that way everyone owes me. If they don't pay me back I'll bag them on the forum - lol!!!

Will chat to you tomorrow but for now, just relax and leave the finances to me. No one here is going to worry about a few dollars. Spend what you think is right and have fun. If anyone doesn't cough up eventually then that's my problem - not yours.

Looking forward to it Sqyre!!!!


----------



## InCider

Sqyre / PP,

It is a lot of bugs bunny to cough up in one hit - let me know and I will transfer to whichever account. Nothing from the Cayman islands though!  

InCider.


----------



## PistolPatch

LOL Sean! Bugs Bunny - how do you come up with this stuff?

It's no worries for me to do the above. I've sent Sqyre a PM so hopefully he'll accept the offer.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Screwtop

Gez Pat, where have you been? Can't go anywhere without Bugs Bunny in ya Skyrocket.

Sqyre, happy to cough up the lefta, if you want a few drachma in advance.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So whos account.. send me a PM with details... 

:beer:


----------



## bconnery

Ditto on the advancement of the necessary ash...


----------



## sqyre

Its all good fella's...  

I have reluctanly accepted Pat's offer of finacial support..

In exchange for some comprimising photo's of my missus.

It's a small price to pay for the success of the swap meet...

(Extremely small price actually :lol: Hell, i might have to give him money yet.)



so anyway its all taken care of..

Thanks for the backup guys. :super:


----------



## PistolPatch

Running late for a beer with Old Dog but just quickly, don't worry about coughing up in advance. Easier to fix it up when you arrive as by this stage we'll know final numbers and cost.

Perfect!


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Running late for a beer with Old Dog but just quickly, don't worry about coughing up in advance. Easier to fix it up when you arrive as by this stage we'll know final numbers and cost.
> 
> Perfect!




mmm....yer... eerrr.. no worries mate  

Fix up a later hey?............Hell he's leaving the state you know  

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> mmm....yer... eerrr.. no worries mate
> 
> Fix up a later hey?............Hell he's leaving the state you know
> 
> Batz



He'll need all the Oxford Scholars he can get his mitts on to pay for his excess baggage: S/s pots, fermenters, kegs etc when he's on his way to Panama.  

InCider.


----------



## Mothballs

Good on ya Pat. A very noble gesture. Everyone will have to shout you a beer or 3 on the day. I have good news on the beer supply for the day. Jimmyjack has dropped off his generous donation of 5 cartons of James squire beers at the shop today. 3 cartons of Golden Ale and 2 cartons of Amber Ale. Thanks very much Jimmyjack :beer: , but it will be very tempting to not do some quality assurance in the next week or so  . Hopefully I will be bottling my case porter tomorrow.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> Its all good fella's...
> 
> I have reluctanly accepted Pat's offer of finacial support..
> 
> In exchange for some comprimising photo's of my missus.:super:



I am spewing! Sqyre just sent me the preliminary compromising photos of his missus.*

Exactly the same girl as in the poster that Batz gave me! I'll be bringing the poster to the Swap. See if you can tell if I've been rippped off or not.

*Rennae, I know you are going to be reading this post. The above is just a joke but some people take stuff seriously on AHB so make sure you do get the photos taken as agreed with Sqyre 

** Rennae is a good sport so this post does NOT need to be deleted.


----------



## Screwtop

Sqyre has the best Bar in OZ no doubt but he could do with a brew assistant like ours Pat. Sorry she can't move to WA with you but the rest of us on the Sunny Coast have heaps for her to do helping out on brew days. Have included the pic I took of her at Batz place on the yeast swap weekend. Thanks to Batz for suggesting such a novel way of swapping yeast.

She's agreed to help me any day when she's not working as a meter maid on the Gold Coast.


----------



## PistolPatch

Shit Rennae!

I'm very dissapointed. When I offered to help out in return for some photos, I thought this meant I had an exclusive.

I just spoke to Screwtop on the phone and he told me the above pic was not from the inernet but from his family photo album.

What is going on here? Seriously thinking of pulling out of the swap now.

Disgruntled,
PP

P.S. Have only spoken to Renae twice. Am seriously hoping her sense of humour is as good as I remember!


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Sqyre has the best Bar in OZ no doubt but he could do with a brew assistant like ours Pat. Sorry she can't move to WA with you but the rest of us on the Sunny Coast have heaps for her to do helping out on brew days. Have included the pic I took of her at Batz place on the yeast swap weekend. Thanks to Batz for suggesting such a novel way of swapping yeast.
> 
> She's agreed to help me any day when she's not working as a meter maid on the Gold Coast.
> 
> View attachment 10313




She's a sweetie at the cave I admit Screwy,poster Pat has is a little different from the one that she is posing in there.
It was posted on this fourm some years back,and it's still here  

I have to keep her in the back shed these days,only let her out for Batcave brewdays,she's getting strong lifting all those kegs.....oh she said to say hi Pete

Batz


----------



## Batz

Oh she's pleased you have kegs now as well

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> oh she said to say hi Pete
> 
> Batz



I think I remember Pete telling me that story.

Pete, was that when you said, How hi do you want it?"

(God I hope POL isn't checking my posts!)


----------



## PistolPatch

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Coodgee- Oatmeal Stout
5. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
6. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
7. C Jye - Wheatburst
8. C InCider - Uppin Cider
9. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
10. C Derrick - TBA
11. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
12. C Snow - Schwartzbier
13. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
14. C Batz - Scottish Ale
15. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
16. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
17. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
18. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
19. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
20. C Brissybrew
21. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
22. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. ? Hoops - TBA
24. C Zizzle - TBA
25. C sjc - Adelscott Clone
26. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)

Attending / Reserves

27. Wildayeast - (Reserve)
28. FNQBunyip
29. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
30. Winkle - hoping to attend.
31. Brizbrew.


----------



## Coodgee

pat, you need to remove me from that list mate. I will be ferrying around family members to cure their various ailments on the day. and my stout turned out worse than a coles kit and kilo special (with raw sugar) thanks to some dodgey yeast.


----------



## Batz

Holy Snapping A#seh*les !

This is next weekend !

Things are going to get a bit sticky in the Cave this week

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh she said to say hi Pete
> 
> Batz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember Pete telling me that story.
> 
> Pete, was that when you said, How hi do you want it?"
> 
> (God I hope POL isn't checking my posts!)
Click to expand...


Honestly can't remember Pat but now I am getting my kegging gear together I plan to keep her in the lawn locker on days when she isn't helping out at the Batcave. 
Batz's missus reckons that she is a great help around the house so I am also hoping she can serve as an extra bedwarmer next winter & give my old lady a rest?.

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

I spose that even one of these kegs will be too 'green' to bring to the swap Pete???? I've heard that the colour also develops - lol.

Coodgee, I am working on the list right now but only in a very frivoulus fashion. My post of the list above was only to ensure we had a base to work from. You'll see what I mean shortly.

That is, unless I have a flash of self-awareness and go to bed straight away!


----------



## PistolPatch

Just had a flash of self-awareness. I'm going to bed!

Laughing too hard from Pete's post.

Have saved my frivolous post on getting people's final Swap details though. Just didn't realise that pretty much everyone has been delinquent in posting their details. Even the really old buggers who should be setting an example won't tell us when to drink their beer. Won't mention any names..... cough....wanker....Pete.....

LOL
Pat


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Just had a flash of self-awareness. I'm going to bed!
> 
> Laughing too hard from Pete's post.
> 
> Have saved my frivolous post on getting people's final Swap details though. Just didn't realise that pretty much everyone has been delinquent in posting their details. Even the really old buggers who should be setting an example won't tell us when to drink their beer. Won't mention any names..... cough....wanker....Pete.....
> 
> LOL
> Pat




He said Pete,hope I am not cough (didn't like him) :blink: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Just had a flash of self-awareness. I'm going to bed!
> 
> Laughing too hard from Pete's post.
> 
> Have saved my frivolous post on getting people's final Swap details though. Just didn't realise that pretty much everyone has been delinquent in posting their details. Even the really old buggers who should be setting an example won't tell us when to drink their beer. Won't mention any names..... cough....wanker....Pete.....
> 
> LOL
> Pat




YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
TYAAJYFN multiplied by 20


----------



## Batz

Now I need directions the find this place,Tidalpete is navigating again :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Now I need directions the find this place,Tidalpete is navigating again
> 
> Batz



Squire,
Ignore Batz, I am a fully qualified navigator :beerbang: with fake documents to prove it, but I do think it's time for you to PM us your address & directions to your place.  

:beer:


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Squire,
> Ignore Batz, I am a fully qualified navigator :beerbang: with fake documents to prove it, but I do think it's time for you to PM us your address & directions to your place.
> 
> :beer:



leave a trail of bottle tops for us to follow


----------



## sqyre

Hey Fella's

I will start sending PM's to everyone today/ tomorrow..

With a few extra directions for Pete...



Tell ya what when it rains it pours... Now i have an absyss above 2 of my front top teeth so another million dollars spent at the Dentist yesterday...

But dont worry...its still ALL GOOD for Saturday.. I had the dentist yank out those pesky teeth.

They get in the way when im drinking anyway..

Funny thing is... i now have a striking resemblance to Incider's sister...



Screwtop,



> Sqyre has the best Bar in OZ no doubt



Mate, far from it...I just know how to take a Photo at the right angle.

Looks good untill you walk behind it. all just frame work and if you get to close to the wall you get a lovely dose of fiberglass insulation rash on your willy...



Sqyre.


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> But dont worry...its still ALL GOOD for Saturday.. I had the dentist yank out those pesky teeth.
> 
> They get in the way when im drinking anyway..
> 
> Funny thing is... i now have a striking resemblance to Incider's sister...
> 
> 
> Sqyre.



My Sister was runner up in the annual "Gums" 2003, 2004 and 1st Place in 2005. She also placed in the inaugural Chopper Read School of Dentistry 2006.  






As you can see she is a keen sports shooter!


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> if you get to close to the wall you get a lovely dose of fiberglass insulation rash on your willy...
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre.




Might seem funny but I know what thats like, ask me how it happened next Sat.


----------



## PistolPatch

OK, who wrote all that crap under my name on Friday night? :unsure: 

Thanks Screwtop for sending Cliffo's PM to get back online. (For those of you on email notification but who still can't log on, change your Primary DNS to 61.88.88.88)

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## InCider

Getting closer... 

Guess who owns the shoe?...


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> Guess who owns the shoe?...




My Guess, Jye?


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> My Guess, Jye?



The Gentleman's name does start with a "J"...

:blink:


----------



## browndog

Only 6 day to go now boys...... like the late great big kev used to say " I'm excited" :beerbang: 

and it's raining here.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Only 6 day to go now boys...... like the late great big kev used to say " I'm excited" :beerbang:
> 
> and it's raining here.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Pissing down here too,had 30ml and raining harder now :super:


----------



## sjc

Unfortunately I will have to withdraw from attending the swap due to issues beyond my control.
I'm sorry for the inconvenience this may cause.
I'm sure the event will go-off regardless. All the best for the new year.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## sqyre

Hi



I have just PM'ed you all the directions to get to my place, if you did not receive them please let me know and I will re send them.



cheers

Sqyre


----------



## sjc

Further to my last post, I should still be able to contribute to the swap, just not able to make it to the event. I'll talk to someone from my side of twon who's attending and see if they can fit the extra bottles in their vehicle.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Batz

Well the keg I am bringing is ready

Check out the new stickers Warb did for me! I can't wait to stick these babies around the place! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Perfect size for my new windscreen Batz.

Very sorry to see you can't make it Stephen. You still recovering from Indy or something?

Have adjusted list below to include Wildayeast and his virgin AG. He still needs to confirm his leave pass which I've asked him to do, like now! One slight problem. He didn't think he was getting into the Swap so they are in 500ml Grolsch bottles. I'm sure the bottle quality will make up the 250mls. Have also put NO FOOD beside sjc.

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Uppin Cider
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - TBA
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. ? Hoops - TBA
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
29. Winkle - hoping to attend.
30. Brizbrew.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> Guess who owns the shoe?...




Jeez Sean, I shoulda picked that leg. I'd know his bones in a stew! think that shoe is hanging round the house here somewhere. 

Well here is my Weihenstephan Weizen contribution to the case. 


Tried it this evening and boy am I pleased. Patch, you can now tag it ready to drink now. The label will indicate that it is ready to drink now and suggest that it be rolled prior to pouring as it is a hefe and is meant to be served cloudy, plenty of banana and clove in this one and well carb'd now ready to enjoy, a real summer quaffer.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> suggest that it be rolled prior to pouring as it is a hefe .




Roll it alright <_< 


Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Roll it alright <_<
> Batz







Bloody oversensitive Triticumphobe's


----------



## PistolPatch

You should have seen that one coming Scewtop - lol.

By the way, the 4 kegs that Brad and I were going to bring has now dropped to 2 thanks to a dodgy recipe from Batz  (Just joking Batz) No, we brewed this one in a rush and didn't have time to use the correct yeast or fermentation temps. It was just an experiment to compare BIAB versus batch and served its purpose. The beer is bloody awful but we'll save some for Screwtop's party keg  

The 2 kegs we are bringing are full of a nice English Bitter. For those interested, we can set up some triangular tests on the day and you can see what differences, if any, there are between the beer batched and the one BIABed. Be great if everyone particpates in this as the feedback would be invaluable.

Have adjusted Screwtops consumption date below. Put it in your diary Batz!

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Uppin Cider
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - TBA
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. ? Hoops - TBA
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
29. Winkle - hoping to attend.
30. Brizbrew.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Jeez Sean, I shoulda picked that leg. I'd know his bones in a stew! think that shoe is hanging round the house here somewhere.
> 
> Well here is my Weihenstephan Weizen contribution to the case.
> View attachment 10327
> 
> Tried it this evening and boy am I pleased. Patch, you can now tag it ready to drink now. The label will indicate that it is ready to drink now and suggest that it be rolled prior to pouring as it is a hefe and is meant to be served cloudy, plenty of banana and clove in this one and well carb'd now ready to enjoy, a real summer quaffer.



Yep - it's Joel's shoe. Nice one!

Michael, I leave the barracuda in our pool too when not in use.

Sean


----------



## InCider

Quick update...

Still 5 TBAs, and two possibles... time to start making labels... :blink: 

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - TBA
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. ? Hoops - TBA
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. AndrewQld - very slight chance of attending.
29. Winkle - hoping to attend.
30. Brizbrew.


----------



## sqyre

Guy's

Hey can anyone spare 2 snaplock taps?..to bring on Saturday

i only have the 4 D.A's.at the moment.

I was hoping to get 2 more before the day but..... :blink: Poo Happens.

Thanks.

Sqyre.


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Guy's
> 
> Hey can anyone spare 2 snaplock taps?..to bring on Saturday
> 
> i only have the 4 D.A's.at the moment.
> 
> I was hoping to get 2 more before the day but..... :blink: Poo Happens.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sqyre.




Perhaps Craftbrewer can bring one of each of his new taps so we can or see them work ??


Batz


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

Pls change my TBA to a pilsner - ready to drink

Do we have a kick off time for Saturday ?

cheers

Greg


----------



## Crazy

sqyre said:


> Guy's
> 
> Hey can anyone spare 2 snaplock taps?..to bring on Saturday
> 
> i only have the 4 D.A's.at the moment.
> 
> I was hoping to get 2 more before the day but..... :blink: Poo Happens.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sqyre.



Squire

I can bring a couple of snaplock DA taps and will be bringing two self contained 3gal kegs as well.

Filtering and keging today and will tast before deciding what to donate to the swap but it will be either an APA or a Bitter.

Derrick


----------



## sqyre

Derrick,



> can bring a couple of snaplock DA taps and will be bringing two self contained 3gal kegs as well


.

Thats tops thanks mate..



Greg,



> Do we have a kick off time for Saturday ?



Anytime you like buddy. some are showing up early 9am. some lunch time. some arvo.



Also can everyone who is bringing a keg that isn't self-contained let me know 

as i have 7 taps working but if we end up with more i need to organise some more fittings for my other 3 tap fridge.( i forgot i pinched the keg post connections off it for the font) 

If there is less than 7 i wont worry about it.



sqyre


----------



## bconnery

I don't know if my '16. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)' counts as a possible but it can be updated to ESB at the next list update...


----------



## Screwtop

Sqyre, I'm bringing a 3 gal keg self contained except for a reg, if someone has a spare.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Don't know if I posted before, I have to drop out  . My wife is going to the Robbie Williams concert and then shopping in Brisvegas for the rest of the weekend, apparently her trip is more important than mine :blink: :lol: .
Sorry for the late notice, have fun everyone.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> Don't know if I posted before, I have to drop out  . My wife is going to the Robbie Williams concert and then shopping in Brisvegas for the rest of the weekend, apparently her trip is more important than mine :blink: :lol: .
> Sorry for the late notice, have fun everyone.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Quick update...

All updated Andrew. I'll say Hi rto Mrs Andrew QLD at the concert. Mrs InCider has taken me as her chaperone..


LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - TBA
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. ? Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> apparently her trip is more important than mine :blink: :lol: .
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Sorry you can't make it Andrew,hope to catch up for a few in the new year.
Keep that trip of hers in the note book,going to be handy to bring up at another brew day sometime.

Guys not the right spot to post this but what the hell,we are wrapped,look what we found on the Bat farm on our walk this morning

Batz


----------



## Snow

I notice Hoops hasn't confirmed. What's the go? Are we swapping 25 or 24 bottles?

Batz, that's a Koala...not a bat.

- Snow


----------



## Aussie Claret

Snow,
I believe it's 25 bottles for the swap and one extra if you have it for the nice bloke who has donated a few cases of James Squire.

Cheers
AC


----------



## OLD DOG

Hi Guys,

My pale ale will be ready to consume bottling from keg.

Are many others doing this as well? 

I will be dropping off to Pats this week. 

I am sure all will have a great time and enjoy the spoils of your hard work. :chug: 


cheers old dog


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Sorry you can't make it Andrew,hope to catch up for a few in the new year.
> Keep that trip of hers in the note book,going to be handy to bring up at another brew day sometime.
> 
> Guys not the right spot to post this but what the hell,we are wrapped,look what we found on the Bat farm on our walk this morning
> 
> Batz









Batz, Mrs InCider had snakey in her "Woman Shed" (waiting for the fire...) chasing a gecko at the bottom right...


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Batz, Mrs InCider had snakey in her "Woman Shed" (waiting for the fire...) chasing a gecko at the bottom right...




That looks like Monty !

Batz


----------



## Snow

The gecko's BEHIND you, the gecko's BEHIND you!!!


----------



## sluggerdog

Snow said:


> I notice Hoops hasn't confirmed. What's the go? Are we swapping 25 or 24 bottles?



Talked to hoops over the weekend, he is in the case. He ended up bottling an oatmeal stout (missing one..... my bottle  - ran out of beer)


----------



## Batz

Looking good.........

Now what about these brewers

9. C Derrick - TBA
20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
23. C Zizzle - TBA

I'll say if they have not comfirmed by now they are unlikey to attend.


Batz


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> Batz, Mrs InCider had snakey in her "Woman Shed" (waiting for the fire...) chasing a gecko at the bottom right...



There was a snake about that size in our back yard on Sunday night trying to kill a Bat!!!! After about an hour of trying to crush the bat we think they fell of the retaining wall because the bat was gone and the snake still very thin. He eventually got back on top of the wall and up the tree to try again the next night :lol:


----------



## Snow

Batz said:


> Looking good.........
> 
> Now what about these brewers
> 
> 9. C Derrick - TBA
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 23. C Zizzle - TBA
> 
> I'll say if they have not comfirmed by now they are unlikey to attend.
> Batz



Batz,

they all have a C in front of their name. That means they're confirmed. The TBA relates to the type of beer they're bringing. I think David is bringing an amber ale?

- Snow


----------



## Snow

One thing I haven't picked up on yet, is what time this shindig is kicking off? Lunchtime? Late arvo? Evening?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I may be making a short visit on my way home from Ross's place....wont be able to stay, but at least will get to meet a few people 



Just cant drink any beer....  

I have to be back home Saturday sometime....


----------



## sqyre

> One thing I haven't picked up on yet, is what time this shindig is kicking off? Lunchtime? Late arvo? Evening?





Anytime you like buddy. some are showing up early 9am. some lunch time. some arvo.

You guys decide...



Sqyre..


----------



## Batz

Snow said:


> Batz,
> 
> they all have a C in front of their name. That means they're confirmed. The TBA relates to the type of beer they're bringing. I think David is bringing an amber ale?
> 
> - Snow




Doh !

I must have been having a Pete moment

Batz


----------



## Crazy

Ok after a nightmare APA filtering session a Bitter it is.


LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Bottled 1-11-06)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediatly.)
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - american style ale NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- some kind of ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - TBA
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. ? Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Derrick


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I may be making a short visit on my way home from Ross's place....wont be able to stay, but at least will get to meet a few people
> Just cant drink any beer....
> 
> I have to be back home Saturday sometime....




Will be arriving about 3pm Stu hope I don't miss meeting you.

Sean did the Gecko get the snake?

Batz, shit didn't know you had DROP BEARS on the batfarm.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Will be arriving about 3pm Stu hope I don't miss meeting you.
> 
> Sean did the Gecko get the snake?




Gecko was home free. He started above the snake, made a tactical retreat and then stood back and laughed.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Batz, shit didn't know you had DROP BEARS on the batfarm.



That rings a bell some place :huh: 
We spoke of such things in the Batz bar right?

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

It's official. We are the most prolific posters on AHB. FFS, I just got home and there's 29 posts here in less than 12 hours! 

I had a quick look and see that I've been asked to modify the list. (How did I become the offical list changer?) Oh well. Before I sort back through today's frivolous and/or informative, here's the current state's statistics...

OLD Xmas Case '06 = 516 posts and 7588 reads!!!

2006 NSW Xmas Case = 300 posts and 5160 reads. (This thread has finished!)

SA Xmas Swap 2006 = 212 posts and 3235 reads.

Vic Xmas Anytime Case = 182 posts and 3390 reads.

Sandgropers Xmas Case 06 = 138 posts and 2114 reads.

You gotta be proud of that boys!!!!


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> It's official. We are the most prolific posters on AHB. FFS, I just got home and there's 29 posts here in less than 12 hours!
> 
> OLD Xmas Case '06 = 516 posts and 7588 reads!!!
> 
> You gotta be proud of that boys!!!!




And we've still got 3 full days to go! :beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

PistolPatch said:


> It's official. We are the most prolific posters on AHB. FFS, I just got home and there's 29 posts here in less than 12 hours!





Yes, BUT, when a fellow brewer comes to Brissy for a drink, you ALL go and HIDE...looks like I will have to drink by myself on Wed & Thurs.... :chug:


----------



## Batz

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes, BUT, when a fellow brewer comes to Brissy for a drink, you ALL go and HIDE...looks like I will have to drink by myself on Wed & Thurs.... :chug:




Your welcome at the cave

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes, BUT, when a fellow brewer comes to Brissy for a drink, you ALL go and HIDE...looks like I will have to drink by myself on Wed & Thurs.... :chug:




Why not drive the Morrie Ute up to the Sunny Coast, geez if you still want to drink beer after visiting with InCider, Batz, Bindi, Tidal Pete and me then:


----------



## PistolPatch

Shit Sqyre. Only 7 taps working. WTF have you been doing man! Told you guys we should have gone somewhere else  Anyway Sqyre, we'll just work around the 7 taps. Don't you worry!!!

Here's the updates since this morning - some already done by Sean, Derrick etc...

bconnery - were the changes made below correct?
AndrewQLD - Robbie Williams? WTF? The Scissor Sisters are playing Swap night - not RW. Man, if we see you on TV dancing to the Scissor Sisters, you are gone! (I'll still miss you though. One session with you has not been enough  
Old_Dog - Done old son! Iam going to tell EVERYONE at the swap who you had a spa with in the Bermudas and how well you cook! You better be at the next swap to dispell the interpretations that all will make from this - lol!
Hoops - Have changed to Confirmed. Is Hoops attending on the day? i.e. Does he need food?

*Out of State Special Guest*

Ducatiboy - I have FNQBunyip staying Friday night and one or two others dropping in for the rest of the week. The Bat Cave/Sunshine Coast is a must-do but if it's in the wrong direction, too far away and you can get down to the Gold Coast, feel free to rock up at my joint. If both these places are too far away maybe some of the Brissy guys can entertain you. Don't worry if they don't. I mean they didn't even show up for Batz or Pete - lol.

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - ???
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

[/quote]


----------



## Brad_G

Hi guys, 

Sqyre - Ill have to turn up around lunch. My boss thinks that work is more important than the Qld Christmas swap! If he only knew! I was gonna come early and help setup, but sorry mate. Anyway, I will be there before lunch with 2 kegs (maybe not so full by then!!!, Only joking) and my carton. Havent even thought about a swag. Going on my last couple of nights out, Ill sleep on an ants nest and not even know!!! 

See ya saturday.

Brad


----------



## frogman

Forcast for sat is 28.
If I have the room should I throw in the 2 pedastal fans I have in the celing?
Bring on saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: 
Kegged coopers pale ale K+K this evening for consumption

Damien.


----------



## PistolPatch

Hey Brad,

Is Duncan still interested?


----------



## sqyre

Oky Doky, a few guys have asked about a start time etc. and i basically left it open to anytime to rock up.

But here is a rough rundown of the days events so you can decide your poison.





*7am - 8am* i will be flatout picking up the pig and ice 

*8am - 9am* Fire building and pig skewing. (I think ross will be here to help)

*9am - 12*pm Running around fixing the stuff that doesn't work and doing everything i forgot to do.

*12pm-1pm* Lunch -a few nibblies for the boys who have arrived.

*1pm-4pm* Organise and sort the swap bottles*..If you are in the swap you want to be well and truely here by now. *Best to have all bottles swapped by *4pm. *

*6pm - 7pm* Dinner is served.

*7pm - .......*  :super: 

*9pm - 9:03pm* - Incider's sister.

*9.04 - 8am* - Drinking to try and blur the memory of Incider's sister...

*8am - 10am* - Breakfast and Searching for Incider's sister and Pat's underpants...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

*A PIG*

Jeez I wish I had of known that was on...would have bought a swag..

Being a bush boy, I like nothing better than a Pig/goat/sheep rotating over an ironbark fire...


OOHHH the memories.....


But I have a mate comimg to visit for a week, and we will be cutting down big trees and lighting fires.. :super: 


Damn ....just as that pig will start to loook good, I will have to leave...and I will be sober... :angry: 


Sqyre... I have built many a pig cooking fire in my time... B)


----------



## Ross

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.


----------



## browndog

Unfortunately my second planned beer for the bar at the swap (Pumpy's English Bitter) while tasting OK, has a nasty case of chill haze. Lucky I have two backups, one is a Sierra Navada Celebration Ale and the other a 102IBU Chinook and Amerillo concoction that I am sure Pat (hopwimp) would love. Seems I'll make the call on friday night after a sampling or two.

4 sleeps to go :super: 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Unfortunately my second planned beer for the bar at the swap (Pumpy's English Bitter) while tasting OK, has a nasty case of chill haze. Lucky I have two backups, one is a Sierra Navada Celebration Ale and the other a 102IBU Chinook and Amerillo concoction that I am sure Pat (hopwimp) would love. Seems I'll make the call on friday night after a sampling or two.
> 
> 4 sleeps to go :super:
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Bit of chill haze never hurt anyone,I am sure it would make no difference to this collection of brewers either :super: 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Arrggh, count me out, too many pre-christmas disasters to sort out, pool pump shat itself, cars brakes are totally farked, teenage son has birthday on Friday/Saturday, and all this is before the wifes' objections are looked at. :blink: Well there is always next year, have a good one in that wonderful shed/pub :beerbang:


----------



## sqyre

Sorry to hear you cant make..winkle



Browndog, wait till you see , taste, taste again(but in reverse), then have your body reject, my brew and you will relise a little chill haze is nothing..bring it its all good.



*And EVERYONE*

* don't forget to bring $25 Cash for Pat on the day*

Sqyre


----------



## sluggerdog

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.


----------



## Mothballs

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.


----------



## Brad_G

> Hey Brad,
> 
> Is Duncan still interested?



patch, 

Dont think so, He has his little boy so probably wont be able to stay the night. will ask him. 

Brad


----------



## frogman

Have managed to collect about 25 medical quality re-freezeble gel ice packs to give away at the Qld case swap.

Tested in my party system, 4 were still frozen solid after 36 hours.

Best thing about them is NO MELTED ICE.


----------



## Crazy

Mines all done ready for the swap also. Just add ice. None of those fancy taps though just a Brumby and a pluto. 

Derrick


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Oky Doky, a few guys have asked about a start time etc. and i basically left it open to anytime to rock up.
> 
> But here is a rough rundown of the days events so you can decide your poison.
> 
> 
> *9pm - 9:03pm* - Incider's sister.



She'll be getting dressed up even more (or maybe less!) on saturday night! :wub:


----------



## PistolPatch

You guys crack me up! Loved Sqyres timetable. The pic of InCider's sister has me drooling for 9:00pm  

Thanks for organising the gel packs Frogman. Perfect for my Nullabor trip.

Just noticed that the Beer Supply part of the list went AWOL. I've put it back in now at the bottom. Hopefully Derrick can add to there what he's got in his very impressive party keg set-up. Nice!

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)


----------



## Screwtop

PistolPatch said:


> You guys crack me up! Loved Sqyres timetable. The pic of InCider's sister has me drooling for 9:00pm
> 
> Thanks for organising the gel packs Frogman. Perfect for my Nullabor trip.
> 
> Just noticed that the Beer Supply part of the list went AWOL. I've put it back in now at the bottom. Hopefully Derrick can add to there what he's got in his very impressive party keg set-up. Nice!
> 
> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - TBA
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.
> 
> Beer Supply
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - IPA
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> BrissyBrew - TBA
> Frogman - TBA
> vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
> 
> Nibblies Supply
> 
> Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.



Fixed up the beer supply and Nibblies Supply


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Fixed up the beer supply and Nibblies Supply


Enough smoked kabana jokes for my sister. You all know she's a biltong woman!


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> She'll be getting dressed up even more (or maybe less!) on saturday night! :wub:












Priceles pic Sean, love the Tiara


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Priceles pic Sean, love the Tiara


My sister takes Pounds, Dollars, Pesos, Lira, Traveller Cheques and Woolies fuel vouchers. She just takes. :blink: 

I can burn some CDs with some tunes if Pat decides to recite all his posts since he joined up. But I only have 50 blank dics....

Any requests..?


----------



## frogman

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.


----------



## sluggerdog

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts


----------



## sqyre

Well my glycol setup didn't work quite as well as i anticipated... :angry: 

It will still do the job but we will have to keep the kegs in ice downstairs...

And put a muffler on the glycol pump.. :blink: 

For details of my nightmare link here



sqyre....


----------



## frogman

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - TBA
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - K&K Coopers pale ale. (Self Contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts


----------



## Zizzle

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - *APA (Can be consumed immediately)*
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - self contained
Browndog - IPA
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts




BTW whats the minimal effort allowed with the labeling? I don't have any stickers, was going to scribble something on the bottles with a white-out pen. Is just putting my list number on the bottles enough?


----------



## Batz

frogman said:


> View attachment 10364
> 
> 
> Have managed to collect about 25 medical quality re-freezeble gel ice packs to give away at the Qld case swap.
> 
> Tested in my party system, 4 were still frozen solid after 36 hours.
> 
> Best thing about them is NO MELTED ICE.
> 
> View attachment 10365




I may have some hop plants to give away as well

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Zizzle said:


> BTW whats the minimal effort allowed with the labeling? I don't have any stickers, was going to scribble something on the bottles with a white-out pen. Is just putting my list number on the bottles enough?



Hey Zizzle,

Mate, I'll bring a roll of stickers for anyone who can't get to a newsagent before Saturday. You can then write your details on as soon as you arrive though it'd be better to do it before then you can just concentrate on drinking and smoking Batz's hop plants!

Swap number is no good as your number might change between now and Saturday. Bare minimum I think would be your name, style of beer and when it can be sculled.

Mind you, at the last swap, my beer was labelled PP1 and PP2. No one said anything. I think they just felt sorry for me - lol.


----------



## sqyre

> may have some hop plants to give away as well





BATZ..pick me pick me!!!!

I'm dieing to put a couple down in the gully down the back.

or just pot them...spewing i missed out on some on ebay months ago..



you still bringing eggs and how many if so..

shopping tomorrow night



sqyre..


----------



## Batz

Zizzle said:


> BTW whats the minimal effort allowed with the labeling? I don't have any stickers, was going to scribble something on the bottles with a white-out pen. Is just putting my list number on the bottles enough?




Scribble something on the bottles with a white-out pen :blink: 
I can tell you haven't been to a swap before 


Batz h34r:


----------



## browndog

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (*best* be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Extra wheat-wheat beer
Browndog - *Pumpy's English Bitter* chill hazed _sorry Pumpy  _
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

browndog said:


> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (*best* be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.
> 
> Beer Supply
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - *Pumpy's English Bitter* chill hazed _sorry Pumpy  _
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> BrissyBrew - TBA
> Frogman - TBA
> vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
> 
> Nibblies Supply
> 
> Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
> Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
> sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
> Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
> FNQ Bunyip - fresh coral sea prawns..


----------



## Screwtop

Jimmyjack seems to have dissapeared off the radar. He's supplying the JS, and I for one am contributing a bottle in return, hopefully we can raise a case for him. Think Pat is the custodian of Jimmyjack's piss which could be somewhat of a worry. But anyway have added this to the list so that at least we all know who is bringing what. 
Almost need a Gant Chart now for planning this bloody thing, it's HUGE as Dazza Beefsteak would say. I'll nominate Pat for Project Manager, draw up a Gant Chart Pat, and start delegating. First things first, make sure everything is organised for InCider's Sister. 

And for the information of the newbs. There are 26 participants in the swap, that means you bring 25 tallies to swap, unless you want to swap with yourself. Plus one bottle for Jimmyjack if you so wish. You will receive 24 bottles in return as Sqyre is hosting and not contributing. When you arrive unload your bottles from whatever container you bring them in and put your bottles in a group with all of the other groups. At swap time take your case/container/crate and move along the row taking one bottle from each group, then go and put your case somewhere safe where Tidal Pete can't get at it. Pat gets to take Jimmyjacks case along last, those who have included a bottle for Jimmyjack should have one bottle left in their group. 



> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (*best* be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.
> 
> Contributing to a Case for JimmyJack
> 
> Screwtop
> 
> 
> Beer Supply
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - self contained
> Browndog - *Pumpy's English Bitter* chill hazed _sorry Pumpy  _
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> BrissyBrew - TBA
> Frogman - TBA
> vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
> 
> Nibblies Supply
> 
> Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
> Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
> sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
> Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky


----------



## Crazy

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop


Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buys a couple of bags of something bad for us


----------



## browndog

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog


Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buys a couple of bags of something bad for us


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> I can burn some CDs with some tunes if Pat decides to recite all his posts since he joined up. But I only have 50 blank dics....
> 
> Any requests..?



I could burn a DVD of Pat dancing at the last swap... might go well with his recital :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> I could burn a DVD of Pat dancing at the last swap... might go well with his recital :lol:




Thats it then Jye, your in charge of entertainment


----------



## Jye

Screwtop said:


> Thats it then Jye, your in charge of entertainment



I will try and find a projector for the weekend  

Has anyone got some Saison they can bring along (Im looking at you Bindi  ) Ive kegged my first attempt and would really like to try someone else's since I cant find a commercial example.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Snow

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow


Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites


----------



## sqyre

Hey Jye,



> I will try and find a projector for the weekend





I have one here...i usually set it up with a sheet in the shed to watch the footy etc.


----------



## Screwtop

Snow said:


> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.
> 
> Case for JimmyJack
> 
> Screwtop
> Browndog
> Snow
> Beer Supply
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
> Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> BrissyBrew - TBA
> Frogman - TBA
> vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
> Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
> Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
> 
> Nibblies Supply
> 
> Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
> Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
> sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
> Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
> Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
> Snow - PAL Meatybites



You Mongrel


----------



## Jye

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed <_< )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

*Attending / Reserves*

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

*Case for JimmyJack*

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye

*Beer Supply*

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - TBA
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)

*Nibblies Supply*

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> I will try and find a projector for the weekend
> 
> Has anyone got some Saison they can bring along (Im looking at you Bindi  ) Ive kegged my first attempt and would really like to try someone else's since I cant find a commercial example.
> 
> Cheers
> Jye




I'll bring some old pornographic records, if someone has a pornograph they can bring along to play them on!


----------



## Screwtop

OK now FNQBunyip has dipped under the radar, he's generously (and not without considerable effort and planning) providing a feed of NQ Prawns. Think about this brewers, this guy is bringing prawns from far North Qld via car/plane/car/Pat's place/car to the swap. Now that's commitment to ensuring a good time. They are going to be cooked at Pat's place and bought fresh to the swap. Thanks Ned!

Please if you are adding to this list use the very latest to add to.



Jye said:


> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed <_< )
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> *Attending / Reserves*
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.
> 
> *Case for JimmyJack*
> 
> Screwtop
> Browndog
> Snow
> Jye
> 
> *Beer Supply*
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
> Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> BrissyBrew - TBA
> Frogman - TBA
> vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
> Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
> Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
> 
> 
> *Nibblies Supply*
> 
> Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
> Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
> sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
> Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
> Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
> Snow - PAL Meatybites
> Jye - Chips
> FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ


----------



## frogman

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)


Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ


----------



## Ross

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
*Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)*


Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ


----------



## sqyre

OK boys i just did the shopping...

i have a heap of chips, dips, pretzels, some nuts, jatz, cheeze, salami (sort of) and 3x 2litre bottles of soft drink...for the nibblies.

Add that to what everyone else is bringing we will have nibbilies coming out of our ears..



so unless you have something different to bring like pickled sheep's balls ...i think we are good now fella's... :super: 



If your planning to have a few bourbons,vodka's or something might pay to bring your own mixers too.



Sqyre.. B) 

( 2 more sleeps )


----------



## Hoops

OK, finally a chance to get on here and update.
I'm still planning on coming Saturday but am working so not sure what time I will be finishing yet so I may get Sluggerdog to take my bottles for me as it may be a full day work 
As for labels, expect about the same high level of design and detail as with my bottles last year.
Haven't had a chance to read through the thread for all the important info yet (is soooooooooooo bloody long) but will probably get there late and might crash the night if I'm in a drinkin mood  

Cya all then for a few beers :chug:  

Hoops


----------



## Ross

Hoops said:


> OK, finally a chance to get on here and update.
> I'm still planning on coming Saturday but am working so not sure what time I will be finishing yet so I may get Sluggerdog to take my bottles for me as it may be a full day work
> As for labels, expect about the same high level of design and detail as with my bottles last year.
> Haven't had a chance to read through the thread for all the important info yet (is soooooooooooo bloody long) but will probably get there late and might crash the night if I'm in a drinkin mood
> 
> Cya all then for a few beers
> 
> Hoops



Good onya Hoops  - Great that you can make it - been too long between drinks  

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye

Screwtop said:


> Thats it then Jye, your in charge of entertainment



I think we should leave it up to Pat


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> I think we should leave it up to Pat



And Ross does the Pink Panther...

Deadant, deadant, deadant, deadant, deadant, deadant...


----------



## Batz

I'll keep an eye on Pete then



Batz


----------



## Zizzle

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
*Zizzle*

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)
Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ



What is that gold looking stuff Pat is wearing around his waist? PIMP Bling?


----------



## Jye

Zizzle said:


> What is that gold looking stuff Pat is wearing around his waist? PIMP Bling?



Believe it or not Pat wore that to the swap and it just so happened that he was appropriately dressed for belly dancing.


----------



## PistolPatch

Zizzle said:


> What is that gold looking stuff Pat is wearing around his waist? PIMP Bling?



Matt, that's just a trick from PhotoShop. Pathetic though it seems, we celebrities deal with this on a daily basis. Next thing Jye will post some computerised animated thing of me dancing as badly as is humanly possible with a professional belly dancer. Just ignore this stuff mate. Small things....

(BTW, I only have enough left-over stickers for you.) Oh! I did have something serious to say on that though I need a post to gather my thoughts as Old_Dog has just left with his son who was treated to a PistolPatch magic show - probably of the same quality as Jye's video


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I'll keep an eye on Pete then
> Batz



Might want to stop him dancing to rap music!


----------



## Brad_G

Ive got a bottle for Jimmyjack too. 

wooo hooo , 2 more sleeps!!!!!! :beerbang: 

brad


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> Might want to stop him dancing to rap music!



Rapping is ok... its what happens later


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> Rapping is ok... its what happens later




Ok Mipela i got savvy long em - "Bum rap"!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

It looks like I will be droping in for a few hours, unfortunatly I have to go back home Sat arvo.( Via Baudesert and Casino )

I am staying with Ross on Fri nite and following him to the big Pissup...which I cant really participate in  


Hopefully I will get to meet a fir few of you guys before I leave ( NOTE Ross wants me to stay and go home Sunday morning...But i want to stay strong and resist the force of 30 different beers.... h34r: P )


----------



## frogman

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But i want to stay strong and resist the force of 30 different beers.... h34r: P )



The force is stronger than the individual. Give into the force and cross over to the drunk side.

Look forward to meeting up with you early hours of Sat morn.

Cheers Frogman.


----------



## Jye

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ross wants me to stay and go home Sunday morning...But i want to stay strong and resist the force of 30 different beers.... h34r:



Give in Stu :lol: 

Ill try and make it there before lunch and hope to see you.


----------



## frogman

40 pages.

This is getting a little out of control.

Then again I guess saturday might as well.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Ok Mipela i got savvy long em - "Bum rap"!




Yupela savvy pissin, good. Foto bilong Pete im e funy too muss. Methink yu bilong me one talk, mebe some time. Mipela look look long see soo soo belong you sista merri im e nem Incider Sista.

Yu mus be famous toomus, yu know dispela em e nem Billy Joel, hit em bokis he crai out, all pela like see em allsem.

Come long 10am na Saturday, wait long me na merri belong dispela. No worry petrol guage im e say E for enough.


----------



## PistolPatch

I am incapable of translating, reading, understanding your post now 
Michael but...

You have to laugh when you look at the bottom and it says, 'This post has been edited by Screwtop....'

WTF did you edit?

I'm a little pissed now. Oh and Ned is staying tomorrow, Hope he has a PHd in bottling Swap beers! Merry Xmas Ned!


----------



## browndog

I am itching to see if Zizzle has dreadlocks  


cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

By the last list post (re:sqyre's tap) it doesn't look like i need anymore than the 7 taps....

so i will leave it at that..



Ok boys see you's tomorrow!!!! :beer:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Yupela savvy pissin, good. Foto bilong Pete im e funy too muss. Methink yu bilong me one talk, mebe some time. Mipela look look long see soo soo belong you sista merri im e nem Incider Sista.
> 
> Yu mus be famous toomus, yu know dispela em e nem Billy Joel, hit em bokis he crai out, all pela like see em allsem.
> 
> Come long 10am na Saturday, wait long me na merri belong dispela. No worry petrol guage im e say E for enough.



Em now! Mipela bikpela tenkyu tru. I stap long ples blo' yu long 10. Kismim somepela bia long haus blo Sqyre. Olgeta man long dok kisim somepela bia long haus bilong Sqyre! Pen long het!  

Lukim yu long 10 haus bilong yu.

Tenkyu,

Wantok InCider.

PS Wantok Pete quapam sista bilong me? Em e bikpela man!


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Em now! Mipela bikpela tenkyu tru. I stap long ples blo' yu long 10. Kismim somepela bia long haus blo Sqyre. Olgeta man long dok kisim somepela bia long haus bilong Sqyre! Pen long het!
> 
> Lukim yu long 10 haus bilong yu.
> 
> Tenkyu,
> 
> Wantok InCider.
> 
> PS Wantok Pete quapam sista bilong me? Em e bikpela man!




Too funny tru, stay long haus belong yu, haus bilong yu i stap we. Mi go long yupela haus olsem wanem? bipo me lukim you long 10am tumora. Be redy, dispela no drive too fas, no peck peck bilongim bulima cow, no gatim bikpela balus.

Wantok bilong yu tru Screwtop


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ok on my way ... just about to leave my place in paridise and get out into the rat race.. 

See you all tomorrow

and you this arvo Pat... No Phd in bottleing here buddy , its been about 4 years since I used a capper.. 

:beer:



Screwtop if your speeking pidgion now what the hell are you going to be like by dark tomorrow ???


:beer:


----------



## Ross

Safe trip Ned - See ya tomorrow...  

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz

Well I am heading off to Tidalpetes today to spend the night there,Mrs Sharkbait tells me someone needs to settle him down  He's excited !


Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Bloody hell! Just had to do the biggest morning post deletion ever! The responsible post I meant to write last night was a little correction to the swap procedure written by Screwtop...

*Distribute Swap Bottles Upon Arrival*

Sqyre has enough space for us to put our bottles out upon arrival. In other words, put one of your bottles in each pile as soon as you arrive. This will ensure everything is ready on time and enable everyone to concentrate on the important stuff like remaining upright. Ross will be there first and so should be able to start the piles. (Hope that's OK Rossco?)

*Swap Money*

I'm not too keen about collecting the money etc but I suppose someone has to do it. Please just make it a priority to find me and pay your bit before you (or me!) get too inebriated. Nothing worse than chasing up money.

I think we should assume Wildayeast isn't coming as he hasn't posted back as yet. Hopefully, Sqyre can give us an apporximate bill per person today. Either bring the exact money or if you want to round it up a little then great and we'll use the extra for Ned, Sqyre etc. Your choice.

My head hurts!


----------



## TidalPete

Zizzle said:


> 1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
> 2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
> 3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
> 4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
> 6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
> 7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
> 8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
> 9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
> 12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
> 14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
> 15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
> 16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
> 18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 19. C Brissybrew
> 20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
> 21. C David Bunzil - TBA
> 22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
> 23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
> 24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
> 25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
> 26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD
> 
> Attending / Reserves
> 
> 27. FNQBunyip
> 28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
> 29. Brizbrew.
> 
> Case for JimmyJack
> 
> Screwtop
> Browndog
> Snow
> Jye
> Frogman
> *Zizzle*
> TidalPete
> 
> Beer Supply
> 
> Mothballs - self contained
> Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
> Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy
> Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
> PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> BrissyBrew - TBA
> Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
> vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
> Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
> Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
> Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
> Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)
> Nibblies Supply
> 
> Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
> Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
> sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
> Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
> Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
> Snow - PAL Meatybites
> Jye - Chips
> FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ
> What is that gold looking stuff Pat is wearing around his waist? PIMP Bling?


----------



## PistolPatch

Just sobered up enough to notice that people are adding names to a case for JimmyJack. Have added vjval1974 and myself below. Also just saw Snow is bringing PAL Meatybites. Generosity like that makes this forum :beerbang: 


LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
Zizzle
TidalPete
vjval1974
PistolPatch

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)
Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ


----------



## Aussie Claret

I've supplied an extra bottle for Jimmy Jack also, Pat.
AC


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
Zizzle
TidalPete
vjval1974
PistolPatch
Aussie Claret
Kiwi_Greg

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)
Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ
Kiwi_Greg - mussels


----------



## bconnery

I also will bring a bottle of something for the aforementioned JimmyJack. I might even have one of the caseswap ones but I don't think so...


----------



## Ross

Bloody hell!!! Do we really need another individual post for everyone confirming their bottle for JJ?? h34r: 

Sorry if I'm sounding grumpy like Pete  

cheers Ross

P.S. I'll have one for JJ B)


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> Bloody hell!!! Do we really need another individual post for everyone confirming their bottle for JJ?? h34r:



Absolutely! Gotta keep those thread numbers up. 

After all, if you took away all the posts concerning Inciders sister, the goat or just Pat in general then this thread really isn't all that big


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> Bloody hell!!! Do we really need another individual post for everyone confirming their bottle for JJ?? h34r:
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding grumpy like Pete
> 
> cheers Ross
> 
> P.S. I'll have one for JJ B)




If you don't like it be positive, come up with a better way of doing it!

You just wasted a post having a gripe???


----------



## Screwtop

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 13-11-06 will let you know when its carbed )
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
Zizzle
TidalPete
vjval1974
PistolPatch
Aussie Claret
Kiwi_Greg
Ross
bconnery

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ
Kiwi_Greg - mussels


----------



## Zizzle

Ross said:


> Bloody hell!!! Do we really need another individual post for everyone confirming their bottle for JJ?? h34r:



The list is a perfect candidate for being kept in a wiki!!!


----------



## Ross

Screwtop said:


> If you don't like it be positive, come up with a better way of doing it!
> 
> You just wasted a post having a gripe???



Just bring a bottle with you if you have one spare - Hardly needs confirming  

Anyway, it was said tongue in cheek, which I thought was fairly obvious B)


----------



## bindi

I could have made this swap as the job I was going to do was cancelled yesterday :angry: . *Bugger*.
Now the wife wants to go Xmas shopping. :unsure: 
What excuse can I use?


----------



## Ross

bindi said:


> I could have made this swap as the job I was going to do was cancelled yesterday :angry: . *Bugger*.
> Now the wife wants to go Xmas shopping. :unsure:
> What excuse can I use?



You man or mouse Bindi??? Plenty of shopping days left - Only 1 case swap - No competition  

See you tomorrow  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye

bindi said:


> I could have made this swap as the job I was going to do was cancelled yesterday :angry: . *Bugger*.
> Now the wife wants to go Xmas shopping. :unsure:
> What excuse can I use?



Hey Bindi could you also bring a bottle of saison down, I really need to try another to determine how bad mine is <_< 

Now you have to come


----------



## bindi

Ross said:


> You man or mouse Bindi??? Plenty of shopping days left - Only 1 case swap - No competition
> 
> See you tomorrow
> 
> Cheers Ross



I am on "a promise" but things could [and do] change <_<, a man is not a monk but would like to brew like one  .
What page is the directions to this sh$t fight on in this massive post, just incase.


----------



## InCider

bindi said:


> I am on "a promise" but things could [and do] change <_<, a man is not a monk but would like to brew like one  .
> What page is the directions to this sh$t fight on in this massive post, just incase.



Mate, look forward to seeing you there. :beerbang: 

InCider


----------



## Screwtop

Onya Bindi, See you there, Sqyre can you send the directions to Bindi.

Keep the post numbers up no matter what Ross says.


----------



## PistolPatch

I've just got Ned out in the kitchen bottling my swap beer. He's not very good at it.

Ned and I have sent Bindi the directions.

Ned has also brought 13kgs of prawns which he paid for! As we are looking at well over $100 of prawns, I'd really like it if we all chucked in an extra buck or two that I can slip to Ned.

Just thought I'd whack this in here while he's on the phone. He just thought it would be a nice gesture to bring something special along. I really think him flying down here is more than enough money to spend.

We are now actually cooking the 13kgs of prawns. Had to use my 70 litre pot twice with 50 litres per go!

Gotta go...


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> I've just got Ned out in the kitchen bottling my swap beer. He's not very good at it.
> 
> Ned and I have sent Bindi the directions.
> 
> Ned has also brought 13kgs of prawns which he paid for! As we are looking at well over $100 of prawns, I'd really like it if we all chucked in an extra buck or two that I can slip to Ned.
> 
> Just thought I'd whack this in here while he's on the phone. He just thought it would be a nice gesture to bring something special along. I really think him flying down here is more than enough money to spend.
> 
> We are now actually cooking the 13kgs of prawns. Had to use my 70 litre pot twice with 50 litres per go!
> 
> Gotta go...



Bloody Hell Pat - why did you take so long to get Ned down? My sister loves prawns - the raw ones!  

Looking forward to getting on the lunatic soup and having a few durries... just trying to score a couple of rumbos or bourbies from the santa fund for later in the evening...

What's the damage so far - I'll be coming with my wantok, Screwtop and meri bilong em so we'll hit the bank and make sure we have the correct coin so there is as little frigging around as possible...

Can't wait for the pig on the spit - Porcine Madness! :beer: 

G'day Ned - nice work on the Goldie Hawns! :beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete

My beers will be best !


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> My beers will be best !



That bloody Batz!
I was only away 10 seconds before he started playing funny buggers with my computer. 










:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> That bloody Batz!
> I was only away 10 seconds before he started playing funny buggers with my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:



Farkin funny.

Sean, yu laik samting, me mekim em long bottle, im inem rum? Trupela dia tumas.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Farkin funny.
> 
> Sean, yu laik samting, me mekim em long bottle, im inem rum? Trupela dia tumas.


Em nau! Mipela igot BIKPELA laik long spakwara! :beerbang: 'Rumbos' nambawan spakwara bilong wantoks!  Tenky tumas!


----------



## Jye

TidalPete said:


> My beers will be best !



na-ah


----------



## sqyre

All right you lot....off to bed..

Big day tomorrow...  



Now, everyone who is supose to bring stuff....dont forget to bring it..

I am going to bed ..goto get up early and finalise things..and get the pig spinnin.

And when you wake up it will be the 2006 QLD XMAS CASE SWAP. :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Em nau! Mipela igot BIKPELA laik long spakwara! :beerbang: 'Rumbos' nambawan spakwara bilong wantoks!  Tenky tumas!



Spakwara bilong Raskols! Dispela smooth toomus tru! Yu bringim CocaCola plis.


----------



## browndog

When Ned said he was bringing some prawns down I thought beauty, envisioning a few kilos of North QLD's freshest, but 13kgs......... my god, what a legend mate :beerbang: Beer, pig, prawns, pidgeon english and Inciders sister not to mention Pete's beer  

What a night  

1 sleep

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye

Crack a bottle tonight to see if it was carbed before putting it in the fridge and there was a hiss  give it another week or two and it should be right.


LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( Bottled 13-11-06 - pick a hot day in the new year to consume)
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
Zizzle
TidalPete
vjval1974
PistolPatch
Aussie Claret
Kiwi_Greg
Ross
bconnery

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ
Kiwi_Greg - mussels


----------



## frogman

Trailer on back of the car, BBQ in
Glasses in portable fridge chilling.
All othe stuff in a pile in the family room ready for loading.
Will see if there is eough room for a bar stool or it may be a folding chair.
At Ross' by 8 am, Squires by 9. 
Beer at 9:01...........
This is going to get untidy. :beerbang: 

Bring it on,
Damien.


----------



## Ross

frogman said:


> At Ross' by 8 am, Squires by 9.
> Beer at 9:01...........
> This is going to get untidy. :beerbang:
> 
> Bring it on,
> Damien.



WooHoo


----------



## frogman

Ross said:


> WooHoo



You are going to get me into trouble Ross. :beer: 

Damien


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> All right you lot....off to bed..



Sorry Sqyre. We only just saw your post. Ned and I will go to bed immediately. (Where's InCider's sister when you need her?)

Wait until you taste those prawns Tony - yum! Still about 8 kilos left


----------



## InCider

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( Bottled 13-11-06 - pick a hot day in the new year to consume)
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6, leave for a few weeks, serve wet)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (Can be consumed immediately.) Not sure on FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
Zizzle
TidalPete
vjval1974
PistolPatch
Aussie Claret
Kiwi_Greg
Ross
bconnery
InCider

Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ
Kiwi_Greg - mussels


----------



## altstart

:chug: :chug: 
Every one have a bloody good day drink lots of beer and take lots of photos. Tragedy I could not make it I hope you all enjoy yourselves and wish you all a safe journey. Cheers Altstart


----------



## Jye

Im off, see you boys there  

... hope I remembered everything, my little car is packed :blink:


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> Im off, see you boys there
> 
> ... hope I remembered everything, my little car is packed



Batz & I are on our way. :beerbang:  

:beer:


----------



## InCider

I'm ready and itchin' to get there for a few lemonades, alco pops, rumbos, AGs, partials, K&Ks, brewskis, neck oils, britneys, sharpies, cans, tallies, quiet ones ....

Oh Yeah!

:lol:


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Batz & I are on our way. :beerbang:
> 
> :beer:




That worries me,which way now Pete?

Batz


----------



## WildaYeast

LIST UPDATE / BROUGHT FORWARD

Swap Participants (C=Confirmed)

1. C Ross - Spalt Alt (poured from keg, best consumed immediately)
2. C Sluggerdog - German Pilsner (poured from keg, can consumed immediately) NO FOOD
3. C Mothballs- Porter ( bottled with sugar priming after filtering 4-12-06 give 2 to 3 weeks ? to carbonate)
4. C Frogman- American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
5. C TidalPete - American Amber Ale (Too green)
6. C Jye - Wheatburst ( Bottled 13-11-06 - pick a hot day in the new year to consume)
7. C InCider - Betty Boop All-grain Spicey Cider (Bottled 3-12-6, leave for a few weeks, serve wet)
8. C Browndog - American Pale Ale (best be consumed immediatley.)
9. C Derrick - English Bitter (Can be consumed immediately.)
10. C Screwtop - Weihenstephan Hefe Wiezen (Can be consumed immediatley.)
11. C Snow - Schwartzbier (Give it another week)
12. C PistolPatch - Northern German Pilsner (Can be consumed immediatley.)
13. C Batz - Scottish Ale (Should be ready now)
14. C Sqyre - Hosting so no beer required.
15. C OLD DOG - Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.) NO FOOD
16. C bconnery- ESB (Can be consumed immediatley.)
17. C Kenny - Some kind of Pale Ale (Wait 3 weeks before consumption)
18. C Aussie Claret - American Brown NO FOOD (Can be consumed immediatley.)
19. C Brissybrew
20. C Kiwi_Greg - Pilsner (Can be consumed immediately.)
21. C David Bunzil - TBA
22. C Hoops - Oatmeal stout
23. C Zizzle - APA (Can be consumed immediately)
24. C sjc - Adelscott Clone NO FOOD
25. C vjval1974 - American Pale Ale (Can be consumed immediatley.)
26. C Wildayeast - Skunkfart Ale (2-weeks in the bottle; consume now or wait 1-2 wks) NO FOOD

Attending / Reserves

27. FNQBunyip
28. Winkle - hoping to attend.
29. Brizbrew.

Case for JimmyJack

Screwtop
Browndog
Snow
Jye
Frogman
Zizzle
TidalPete
vjval1974
PistolPatch
Aussie Claret
Kiwi_Greg
Ross
bconnery
InCider
WildaYeast


Beer Supply

Mothballs - self contained
Batz - Yummy Wheat Beer
Browndog - Pumpy's English Bitter chill hazed sorry Pumpy 
Jye- self contained - Wheatburst
PistolPatch - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
BrissyBrew - TBA
Frogman - Two can Coopers pale ale K&K (self contained)
vjval1974 - English Bitter (Sqyre Tap)
Screwtop - APA (chill haze but bringing it anyway) self cont. but short a reg.
Derrick - English Bitter & APA (probably) All Self Contained
Snow - Rauchbier (self contained)
Ross - Dark Ale (self contained)

Nibblies Supply

Screwtop - Nuts and Bolts and Double Smoked Kabana.
Frogman - Smoked wallaby, smoked cheese and crackers.
sluggerdog - I'll grab something from work, probably some mixed nuts
Browndog - Ready Creek Chilli Beef Jerky
Batz- I'll buy a couple of bags of something bad for us
Snow - PAL Meatybites
Jye - Chips
FNQBunyip - Prawns from FNQ
Kiwi_Greg - mussels
WildaYesast - Big bag o' tortilla chips



Saw your earlier post Pat -- I am coming. I PM'd Sqyre earlier to confirm, but didn't post on list... Would have posted sooner, but took me two days to read the back posts! On my way in an hour or so...


----------



## PistolPatch

LOL Brian. If you want to travel up in convoy with Ned, Zizzlle Brad and myself, be at Caltex on corner of Hinkler Drive and Papas Way at 11:30am.

Ned's having a beer to get him started after our 4.5 hours sleep!

Spot you all shortly.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Right, whilst all the Bannanabenders are getting hammered at Sqyre's can we please close this thread mods? :unsure: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Paleman

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Right, whilst all the Bannanabenders are getting hammered at Sqyre's can we please close this thread mods? :unsure:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Shhhhhhh they are all sleeping now. Pete (PistolPatch ) is making sure they are dreaming of BIAB :beerbang: 

And he's getting to work....chatting up the sleepers wives.....lol !!


----------



## bindi

What a great day/night this swap was  great beers and a great bunch of guys.
I DON'T want to see the photos :unsure: to scary.
I did managed to sneak out on my Harley at 5am when at last every thing went quiet, I had it in wisper mode


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

It was a good night...and yes I did make it home OK....

You guys where still snoring when I left..


There are going to be some great Pics.....especially with BaarBraa B)


----------



## Coodgee

bring on the pics!!


----------



## Jye

bindi said:


> I did managed to sneak out on my Harley at 5am when at last every thing went quiet, I had it in wisper mode



Yes Bindi you were very inconspicuous... I dont think anyone heard you leave <_< 

Big thanks to Sqyre and Lady Sqyre for having us, great food, great bar and outstanding company. Im looking forward to the next one... didnt Pete offer to host it


----------



## Ross

Outstanding day/night  - Big thanks to Mr & Ms Sqyre for hosting such a wonderful venue & taking on a group of guys you'd never met before, hope we didn't scare you too much h34r: 

Anyway a few taster pics..

The best spit roast pig I've ever tasted - 12 hours of slow cooking.




Browndog was the 1st to trek to the outside dunny.



DucatiboyStu, Batz & our host Sqyre



Snow & Ned



Incider, Browndog, Ron, Screwtop & BConnery



Pistolpatch, Snow & Zizzle



Browndog has a new name "Discodog"



Pat retired after a long night to his van with BaaBaara....



cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Yes another great noght with a top group of brewers.

I too thank the Squire family for being wonderful hosts :beerbang: It's not easy putting up with 30 pissy brewers !

Batz


----------



## Batz

For interest sake here's a little of Pete's navigating skills,firstly I must post a copy of Petes PM,I had been asking him if he knows the way to Squires.



Cheers mate.

Re Squire's --- done & dusted. I could find the way blindfolded. 

Pete.


View attachment 10428


First turn off the highway and we have no idea where to go,this doesn't look right Batz <_< 

View attachment 10429


After many puzzled looks Pete knew a short cut,go this way Batz we will avoid a lot of traffic...sure Pete <_< 


View attachment 10430


And now are we on the right track mate? Not the most confident look I've seen.



Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

LOL Batz!!!!

Sqyre and Renae, thanks a heap for a bloody top show. I know how much time and effort you put into it and it certainly paid off. (For us anyway  ) Absolutely brilliant job and location. Hope you managed to get some time to get at least a few belly-laughs in.

The tags were an excellent idea too. Goodonya Ross and Mrs Frogman!

I'm totally wrapped with my mash paddle Tony. It will have pride of place underneath Batz's poster in my new abode. You are a legend mate and I can't thank you enough for that huge effort. Your spokesman, Screwtop, also did a magnificent job managing to get in a few words over and above the constant interjections of 30 pissed brewers!

The bottle swap organisation levels matched that of this blown out thread. Lucky Brad was there to make sure we got some bottles to take home. Donya. (Remember to look out for Hoop's bottle bombs!)

Also many thanks to JummyJack for the abundance of beer, Ned for the prawns and Sqyre and Renae for the copious amounts of top notch food. :beer: Ned reckons he is coming down for every Swap from now on - lol.

As usual this show was a laugh a minute. I also got to meet even more funny buggers and have enough memories to have me laughing all the way across the Nullabor. I'm certainly going to miss each and everyone of you.

And I have a date with InCider's sister in Sydney. It doesn't get any better than that! Many thanks for a legendary swap. 

Pat


----------



## homekegger1

Sounds and looks like you guys had a fantastic night. Would loved to have been there. I hope you all enjoy your beers ya lucky bastards.  

Cheers

HK


----------



## InCider

How furkern good was that?

Thanks Sqyre & Mrs Sqyre. Thanks for having me all morning too drinking JimmyJacks beer....

Thanks Pat for asking my sister out - she keeps calling me to get the SP but I'm not answering... You are a diamond geezer.

Screwtop - mate the spakwara is gold Nuigini Gold. Pen long het bilong bia!

Bindi - Covert bloody ops. Sneaks in late, sneaks out early and silently ( I had been sedated with a 4 hour PC tutorial from Pat! :huh: ) And thanks for my tattoo designs. You're an artist and know it.

Pete, I hope Batz put some whirflocs in you happy meal to settle you arse down!

Pat. Pat the Mus. Pics to follow real soon.

Batz, "What you looking at Lager Boy?"

Browndog -change Pumpy's recipe to INCLUDE shill haze!

Frogman - dude - that frog pissed on us!

Sqyre - you and Renae are tops. I was joking about the Valentines Day case swap - I meant Australia day in the 26th.... 

Jye - nicest bottle opener I've seen ever!

Ned - dude you ferking ROCK. Thanks for making the big trip. Top marks. Keep them Telsta

Ducati Boy Stu - Chill, dude, chill!

Mothballs - Valentines Day swap - your house. Em I NAMBAWAN!

Ross - bowled a flipper by Warney. Mate, never has anyone made work and play so professional. (Is sleeping on the craftbrewer site?, If so, what is the freight in zzz?) 

Kiwi Greg - 'scuse me I need to get to the James Squires...' :chug: 

Moose - mate you should have taken the mattress I slept on - you were more sober (I think!) and would have had more benefit...

Hoops - Pat dropped your beer. Having it now - nice work! Went in the freezer as soon as I got home.  

Derrick - bloody Derrick. Move to the Suncoast. We need you. When you get a place, you'll be hosting the Easter Case Swap. Tops.

Pete, it just occurred to me after Batz' post that if your navigating skills are that bad, how come your bum smell follows you around... Sat Ars3 Nav? :blink: 

Wildayeast - send them to boarding school mate and open a brewery - and bordello.

Zizzle - did your need a moderator follow pat home? If you don't reply to Patch's PMs in the right font and size on time he'll be pissed!

Pics to be posted soon..

Thanks to everyone involved - ever the 3 who didn;t make it who were caught up on important business... Fix PPatch up so he can afford to buy condoms when he takes my sister out ok?

Thanks again to Mr & Mrs Sqyre. Easter Case Swap at your house.

Jummyjack - thanks for the travellers Bro. Got me home. Oh yeah! And made a lovely partner with breakfast...

For those I forgot - those memory cells got eaten drinking amber ales with Sqyre this morning...

And, I was second last to bed last night... and all I could hear was...:

'SHUT F&*K UP PAT!"

So I kept him talking! 

Sean.


----------



## browndog

What a great night, great food, top beer and the best of company in a great location. You can't get better than that :beerbang: To Mr and Mrs Sqyre thanks so much for having us at your home, we had a ball. To everyone else who had a hand in organising the swap I dips my lid, a great night, but thank god it only happens once or twice a year  

All those who went home and back to bed or sat in front of the telly, here is what I did when I got home.






cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

Nice worrk Browndog!


----------



## Jye

Good one Browndog, you had a big night so that pretty impressive.

I was a bit more rested than you and brewed a Blonde Ale for the xmas holidays.


----------



## Screwtop

First a big thanks to Sqyre and Renae, talk about a great location and great feed, top effort guys and much appreciated. The pig on the spit looked great, and tasted even better. In the history of swaps that will take some beating. And thanks to all the brewers who contributed beer food etc. 

Thanks brewers, am always blown away by the level of talent at such do's, and I'm not just talking about brewing talent, just have a look at the pics of Sqyres brewery and Browndogs efforts a couple of posts back in this thread. If I was ever stranded on a deserted Island I'd want you there. In no time flat some would have built an amphibious craft to take us all home, trouble is the rest would have built a brewery and then we wouldn't want to leave. 

Getting together with all of you is always an inspiration to me, the quality of the beer is fantastic, wheather kit or AG you all strive to make the absolute best beer you can. Obviously we're all fanatical when it comes to beer, but seeing what you blokes are capable of creating in the way of equipment etc in the quest to make and enjoy great beer is an absolute mind blower. At every opportunity I describe you all as Artisans, and you are, you're not home brewers, I believe there's a great difference, and most of the connections I've made through this site would fall into the Artisan category.

As usual there were some great examples of classic beer styles, and it was good to see that many are pushing their brewing envelopes and experimenting with styles a little off centre. The lengths that some of you go to in attempting to emulate great beers is amazing. Fruit beers, 5hr boils, 3 months in the keg, the use of sour oranges and a bloody beer that tastes like Xmas Pudding, FRIIIIIIIGGG!!!!

A big thanks to Jimmyjack, strange to see commercial beer being consumed at a swap, says a lot for your choice of offering mate! 

Browndog, that gesture of yours was terrific mate, thanks for taking the time to make those Mash Paddles to present as gifts of appreciation.

Cheers Patch! missed saying farewell, all the best old son. Thought you would have still been there when I called in to pick up InCider, hope his sister doesn't see the pic of you being unfaithful with Baarbaara.

Thanks all for a great time. Will post some pics later when I've been through them all.


----------



## TidalPete

Just a quick post to thank Sqyre & Mrs Sqyre for their great hospitality over the weekend. Squire never stopped working to ensure that we all had a great time & it is all much appreciated by everybody.
Great to meet those that I haven't already met. What a great bunch of blokes you are. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## Mothballs

What a great weekend. :beer: Huge thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre and everyone involved for organising and hosting such a fantastic event. Bring on the Xmas in july swap


----------



## sqyre

Now that i have regained the ability to...well...walk to the computer for starters...

I want to thank everyone who contributed to the swap, without you guys it just would not have come together as well as it did. So to name a few..

Firstly,

Pistol Patch - the Case Swap financial sponcer...without him we definatly would have been screwed. 

FNQ Bunyip - for the Prawns (and the fact he flew a thousand km just to attend.)

Frogman - for the glasses and the Bbq. (and the blow up sheep.)

Mothballs - for the glasses, fittings and Mrs Sqyre would like to thank-you for the "JD"  

Batz -for the eggs.

Screwtop - for the awsome Smoked kabana and the "Nuts and Bolts"

Jimmy Jack - for the tasty James Squire.

Bindi - for the 5am wake up earthquake.

Browndog - for the Brilliant Honourary Mashpaddle..

All the boys who brought kegs, etc.

and of course everyone who participated in the swap.

I apologise in advance to everyone i have forgotten but like Insider said..


> those memory cells got eaten drinking amber ales this morning...



It would be an understatement to say that its been a hectic few weeks trying to get thing organised,cleaned up, and sorted with all the challenges that hit us on the way (broken down cars, broken children, etc.)

But at the end of the day, i would happily go through it all again to end up with a case swap as half as good as this one was..

But then again i have Never been to a case swap before.. so i hope it was as good for you as it was for me..

(I still cant believe how well that pig turned out...)

and from Mrs Sqyre and myself...

I must say,we have never had the pleasure of throwing a "Get together" with such a great bunch of guys..

It was an Honour and a Privlidge to meet a bunch of such well behaved piss-heads( who actually cleaned up their mess before they left.) and the oppurtunity to sample some of the finest brews i have ever tasted.(just steer clear of the 2nd and 3rd taps.)

Unfortunatly i didn't get to take quite as many Pics as i would have liked so you fella's who did can you please email them to me at [email protected] 

I want to frame the Mash Paddle Tony presented to me and i would like to surround it with a collage of Party pics. Thanks 

So once again, Thank-you all for an Awesome Day!!!! 



Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

Some pics... the whole zipped file is 3.7 mg - email me at [email protected] and I'll send it on.


----------



## Screwtop

Here we go, the best of 105.

Our host Extraordinaire


Nice backdrop, rural huh. Can you see the fuc#ers in the background. Sqyre Said they were Effers but we knew what he meant.



Check out Ned's cool shirt! Be thankfull Brad took over organising the cases, Pat kept hitting bottles together to check if they were carbonated and ready for consumption. Sorry about the glass all over the shed floor Sqyre! 



Piss off I' vegan! 



You guys will bever be up Brewer's Creek Without One!



Farewell Pat, we'll miss you mate. Ya gotta go now right! can't change your mind cos ya got you farewell gift and all that.


----------



## Adamt

Is that a jar of nutrigrain in the top-right photo?

Awesome bar snacks....


----------



## Batz

Adamt said:


> Is that a jar of nutrigrain in the top-right photo?
> 
> Awesome bar snacks....




That's Screwys "nut and bolts"...yummy azz :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop

Here we go, the best of 105. Vol II
I like Pork! 



And I don't mind a bit of Lamb either!

Hey Batz, did ya bring those hops. 


Leave me alone I'm a Vegan!

For you Pat, a special goodbye kiss from my sister.


The music got loud and the dog got LOOOOSE!

Gotta look after the veterans!


A bloody great night!


----------



## browndog

Looks like it is up to me to post a pic of "Pat the muss"


And can anyone tell me of my whereabouts when the pig was served up? It seems to be voided from my memory banks  
And don't tell me I was with Baarbraa somewhere, she was not my type  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow

Oh man....my head... :blink: 

Ok, I'm just well enough to type. What a night. Thank you so much to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for your generous hospitality. Excellent venue, excellent food, excellent beer, excellent company. I can't believe Batz drank all my Rauchbier. I can't believe Bindi got a square piece of angle iron to play like a didjeridoo. I can't believe I told Ross about the prawn head I may or may not have put in his pocket while he was asleep. I can't believe how good that pig was!  Can't wait for the next one! Anyway, enough talk - I'll let the photos tell the story.....



What a Pig!



What a Bar!



What a shite-load of bottles!



Tidal Pete telling me in no uncertain terms what he thinks of my sparge technique.

More later...

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow

And more....



Sqyre in his element!

Oh no...hang on, THIS is his element!





Did I happen to mention how good that pig was?



....just pour me a pint from that second one from the left..no no third one from the right..nah your other right....no not that one....ah feck it - just give me another rauchbier!


----------



## PistolPatch

Am loving all the pics and the posts - the entertainment never stops!



browndog said:


> And can anyone tell me of my whereabouts when the pig was served up? It seems to be voided from my memory banks
> And don't tell me I was with Baarbraa somewhere, she was not my type



We actually had a search party out for you and eventually found you having a Nanna Nap in your car. Mind you, any grandmother will wake up instantly with three blind brewers yelling in their ear. You took about fifteen minutes. After Screwtop and Ned got a hold of each of your legs, I grabbed a handful of hair and we had you back upstairs in no time to deliver your speech. And what a great speech it was too mate. We're looking forward immensely to the translation which I'm sure Screwtop or Incider will provide shortly.

BTW, I several of you guys explained this to me for an hour or two but WTF is a muss again? :blink:


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> BTW, I several of you guys explained this to me for an hour or two but WTF is a muss again? :blink:







Pat the Muss





Jake the Muss





Dancing Pat the Muss


----------



## InCider

And fighting over 'Baabraa'


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Hi guys , Well home again in the north. I'd like to thank Mr & Mrs Sqyre for the event of the year .. Wow what a great job you guys did .. Bloody fantastic. 
Also a spechial thanks to Pat for his hospitality, putting me up for a couple of nights and bringing me along.. We'll miss ya this side of the country Buddy.. 

And thanks to the rest of you , It was great to meet you all. The commaradery and friendship was unberlivable . If more people brewed there own beer I recon the world would have to be a better place. I don't remember hearing anything bad being said by anyone about anyone. ( unlike the xmas party my missus and daughter attended up here , that was by all reports bitchy ) ... We are a very luck bunch of fellas.. 

I hope to beable to attend these events in the future and will work on freight for the next one so as I can partisipate in the swap , Thanks again to Pat as he gave me 2 bottles to bring home from his case , so I have aussie clarets brown ale and VJ vals APA to try this arvo with the missus after she gets home .. Quit looking forward to that.. 

The sunshine coast guys thanks for all the invites , I will work on something after our wet season ends, from here on in I need to be close at hand for any flooding that comes my way.

Thanks again , merry xmas to you all and your respective familys , stay safe 
cheers :beer:
Ned


----------



## Jye

Snow said:


> View attachment 10469
> 
> Tidal Pete telling me in no uncertain terms what he thinks of my sparge technique.



I thought he said....

"It's a bit dark for a pilsner"

:lol:


----------



## PistolPatch

Guys,

I'd just like to say thanks to everyone for paying their money on the day. People are usually atrocious with money but out of 18 people that, on reflection, I think were meant to pay, 17 have fixed me up. (One relatively new member has done a runner but I'm onto him - lol!)

To the guys that stayed on unexpectedly through immense peer group pressure such as Hoops, thanks for the Bugs Bunnies or whatever it is that InCider calls money :blink: I think all of you that were there for the tucker paid. Donya!

Also a special thanks to Brad (vjval1974*) for paying even though he had to leave before the tucker. Much appreciated mate.

Only 330 more posts until we hit 1000! (bconnery to supervise  )

LOL
Pat

* When are you going to change your thingo to Brad?


----------



## Batz

So where's the July case?

Tidalpetes?


Batz


----------



## bindi

Batz said:


> So where's the July case?
> 
> Tidalpetes?
> Batz



Oh Yes please, Petes place  next suburb, nice lawn to sleep on  
Throw the bait out there and see if the shark will bite.


----------



## PistolPatch

I know Brad was putting his hand up (repeatedly) on Saturday but he might have to get a bigger house...

I couldn't find the figures on the last Xmas Swap at Ross's but there were 16 at 'Bindi's Xmas in July Swap' and about 25 (who really knows?) at Sqyres so at the current growth rate the next host should expect 39. And that's just in the swap - it doesn't include actual attendees!

Xmas Case 2008 will have to be at the Sheraton as it should have around 150 people!


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> So where's the July case?
> 
> Tidalpetes?
> Batz




Hey! Im in, we could hold it in a big marquee on the lawn, plenty of parking too, start the thread Batz.


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Hey! Im in, we could hold it in a big marquee on the lawn, plenty of parking too, start the thread Batz.




Hope his lawns not...too green for a swap !

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz,

Why isn't my van windscreen (front and back), let alone Sqyres entire property, covered in Batz Brewery stickers?

Very dissapointed not to be carrying these across the desert :angry: Have none of Bindi's either.

I bet those Sandgroper's wouldn't let me drive the Nullabor naked  

Bloody ingrate Banana Benders. All you get is a cricket bat with holes in it....


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> Hope his lawns not...too green for a swap !
> 
> Batz



We forgot the award Screwtop had to present TidalPete on Saturday...

"Driest Keg or Bottled Beer Donated to the Swap"


----------



## PistolPatch

PistolPatch said:


> ...out of 18 people that, on reflection, I think were meant to pay, 17 have fixed me up. (One relatively new member has done a runner but I'm onto him - lol!)



I got this bit wrong. All people who registered on the day and turned up, did pay. Goodonya!


----------



## Brad_G

PistolPatch said:


> Guys,
> * When are you going to change your thingo to Brad?





I tried, but someone has that handle! Never heard from them. Maybe a moderator could help me with this. 



Anyway, on topic. I had a great arvo even if I didnt stay. Nice guys and a great venue. top stuff. 



Brad


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> We forgot the award Screwtop had to present TidalPete on Saturday...
> 
> "Driest Keg or Bottled Beer Donated to the Swap"



And Jesus said --- As ye sow, so ye shall reap.

Everybody missed out on my contribution because you insisted on fiddling around with the list on the Case swap.

Tough tittie Patch. :angry:


----------



## frogman

What a great bunch of guys.
Great beers,
Fantastic food,
Ideal Location.

Bring on the next one.

Cheers FROGMAN.


Where the hell is Baarbraa? :blink:


----------



## Nickb167

i hate to say it but this post almost make me wish i lived in queensland... almost!


----------



## bonj

Nickb167 said:


> i hate to say it but this post almost make me wish i lived in queensland... almost!



Sounds like someone has a repressed desire to bend some bananas. Let it out, we will not judge you. 
:chug:


----------



## Batz

frogman said:


> What a great bunch of guys.
> Great beers,
> Fantastic food,
> Ideal Location.
> 
> Bring on the next one.
> 
> Cheers FROGMAN.
> Where the hell is Baarbraa? :blink:




I have a feeling Baarbraa will turn up all future swaps :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Batz

I really enjoyed getting together with you fellow brewers,what about we do it a bit more regular?

What I am thinking is we have a get together every 3 months say,not a swap just sample beers,perhaps a style night?We all brew to a style and take it along,bottle,kegs who cares?
Now it has to be a sleep over so lets not put a burden on who ever has it, visiting brewers bring the tucker,cold chook,salad,pizza, something easy.

What do you think?

I will put up the cave for one in March if there's some interest....Qld. brewers unite! :super: 

Batz


----------



## bindi

Oh yes please  how about a Belgian/Farmhouse ales night?


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I really enjoyed getting together with you fellow brewers,what about we do it a bit more regular?
> 
> What I am thinking is we have a get together every 3 months say,not a swap just sample beers,perhaps a style night?We all brew to a style and take it along,bottle,kegs who cares?
> Now it has to be a sleep over so lets not put a burden on who ever has it, visiting brewers bring the tucker,cold chook,salad,pizza, something easy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I will put up the cave for one in March if there's some interest....Qld. brewers unite! :super:
> 
> Batz



Batz,

I'll put a wing up for March. How about "Pilsner Month in March" @ the Batcave? Or whatever style..







InCider.


----------



## InCider

bindi said:


> Oh yes please  how about a Belgian/Farmhouse ales night?


Much better suggestion Bob... what was I thinking? Was I thinking? :blink:


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Much better suggestion Bob... what was I thinking? Was I thinking? :blink:



Was not thinking wheats <_< 

Batz


----------



## Coodgee

that sounds like a really good idea. more casual, less planning, more often!


----------



## sqyre

Hell yeh.....i will be in on that..

Top idea Batz

Smaller, less formal events are a lot easier..

The doors to the Big Green Shed are always open to you guys too.... :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Was not thinking wheats <_<
> 
> Batz




Was thinking


----------



## browndog

> I really enjoyed getting together with you fellow brewers,what about we do it a bit more regular?
> 
> What I am thinking is we have a get together every 3 months say,not a swap just sample beers,perhaps a style night?We all brew to a style and take it along,bottle,kegs who cares?
> Now it has to be a sleep over so lets not put a burden on who ever has it, visiting brewers bring the tucker,cold chook,salad,pizza, something easy.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I will put up the cave for one in March if there's some interest....Qld. brewers unite!
> 
> Batz



Sounds like a great idea, Ross was tossing the idea of style nights around and it sounded very interesting. Bring on Kin Kin 07 Make it an ale night eh Batz  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Aussie Claret

Sounds like an excellent idea Batz, I'll be in for sure.
AC


----------



## Snow

I'm definitely keen, Batz. As long as it doesn't clash with a Reds home game. March 10/11 and 17/18 are free  

Good opportunity to finally try to brew a Saison......

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bindi

Snow said:


> Good opportunity to finally try to brew a Saison......
> 
> Cheers - Snow


 
Email sent Snow, willing to help with a Saison.


----------



## PistolPatch

All the above is really off-topic. This causes quite some distress amongst us responsible posters.  

I'm actually trying to find what forum I'm meant to say a goodbye to you retrobates that will appear in the latest threads column. As I've been drinking since 1pm and removalists are arriving in the morning, this could well be my last post from QLD.

Just in case, I love you all. You are all crazy bastards and should never be allowed to post on AHB again. You are all a delightful disgrace to the brewing world and I am never coming back - lol! (This bit is bullshit)

Writing an enebriated post is probably the best way I can exit QLD because, as you all know...

Well, what can I write? You guys are the best and I seriously can't tell you how much I wil miss you all.

Thanks a billion trillion,
Pat


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> All the above is really off-topic. This causes quite some distress amongst us responsible posters.
> 
> I'm actually trying to find what forum I'm meant to say a goodbye to you retrobates that will appear in the latest threads column. As I've been drinking since 1pm and removalists are arriving in the morning, this could well be my last post from QLD.
> 
> Just in case, I love you all. You are all crazy bastards and should never be allowed to post on AHB again. You are all a delightful disgrace to the brewing world and I am never coming back - lol! (This bit is bullshit)
> 
> Writing an enebriated post is probably the best way I can exit QLD because, as you all know...
> 
> Well, what can I write? You guys are the best and I seriously can't tell you how much I wil miss you all.
> 
> Thanks a billion trillion,
> Pat




Well see you in Perth in about a month then  :beer: 

Batz


----------



## poppa joe

Best of luck on move..PP.....
Bit worried tho you are a 1000 ks from me at moment.......
Heard you staying in Sydney for a couple weeks .....Thats only 150 ks away.....
NOW I AM WORRIED>>>>>>>
CHEERS
PJ

Got the file underlete thingy...about 9 meg. if you want it...sooner or later....


----------



## Ross

Safe journey Pete, it's been a pleasure knowing you - hope the west is ready for ya  

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog

Pat, the pleasure has all been ours mate, out loss is the groupers gain. You take good care driving over there and be sure to stop in and see as many AHB boys on the way that you can. And to you Sandgroupers, he is only on loan and we want hime back some day  


cheers

Tony


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I was just going to say that there is plenty of water up this way fellas.

I've had 5380mm yes 5.3m of good fresh rain this year... whooo tanks are full ... just got to trun it all to beer.. 


Then it looks like this thread has just been moderated ...

there were a couple of other post here a minute ago.....???

:beer:


----------



## Batz

Tanks are full here too :beerbang: 

I deleted the night at the cave in March,looks like that dates not suitable with some.

Batz


----------



## fixa

I'm willing to let people use my backyard if you want to make a weekend of it and venture up to mackay... have to supply own protection from my viscious golden retriever though..


----------



## sqyre

> I deleted the night at the cave in March,looks like that dates not suitable with some.



I must have missed that post...

Still looking at having a night at the Bat-cave???

i'm still keen..


----------



## Batz

Was planning on one in March

Batz


----------

